# Oblivion Modding FAQ



## jamenta

*OVERCLOCK.NET -- FAQ PART 1*
*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Modding*
*by jamenta*

*Last updated: May 8, 2010*










*I. Introduction*
This FAQ is for Overclock.net Oblivion game players looking for a road map into the Oblivion Modding
scene. Modding Oblivion, Elder Scrolls IV, can significantly enhance your Oblivion game playing
experience, and given the thousands of player created Mods now available for download, answering basic
Modding questions like: *Where to Go, How to Mod, and What Mods to Get* can be a time consuming
and bewildering task. This FAQ is a distillation of my own Modding efforts and is meant to assist you
in entering the Oblivion Mod world and getting the best it has to offer.

*A few comments before I begin:*
- This FAQ is my own Oblivion Modding road map with my own preferences. I am not connected in any
official capacity with *Bethseda Softworks*. Take what you like from it, you don't have to
follow all my suggestions or links.

- The Mod recommendations I make are based on a fairly high-end PC gaming rig (see jamenta system specs
in my sig for an acceptable level, mileage may vary). Oblivion is well-known to be a hardware demanding
game and adding many of the player-mods I recommend in this FAQ will add to that demand. Make sure you
got the rig to run Oblivion, and over-clocking your rig will help.

-This is my first Overclock.net FAQ and suggestions/corrections are welcome. I will make an attempt
to update the FAQ on a regular basis and will post a *Last updated* time at the top of the
FAQ.

*II. Where to Go*
Your first challenge to Oblivion Modding is figuring out *Where to Go* and how to get the information
you need to start Modding. A great starting point that explains Modding basics is:

*Oblivion Mod FAQ*

I suggest reading the above FAQ to get a good overview of Oblivion Modding. The FAQ also has several
excellent links and covers basic *How-to Mod* questions well.

*Oblivion Configuration & Tweaking:*
Oblivion is a highly configurable game and to get the best gameplay I recommend you tweak Oblivion
config files specific to your own Gaming Rig specs (no matter what kind of rig you have). I found the
website below by far the best tweaking/configuring site:

*Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide*

*Where you can download Mods:*
Next, answering the question of where to go to download Oblivion player Mods numbering in the thousands.
There are two central websites that I think are the best and most up-to-date. I list them below:

*1. The Elder Scrolls Nexus
2. Planet, The Elder Scrolls*

The links above are free user download sites, although you will have to register yourself to gain access.
In my opinion, the most up-to-date and extensive archive site is *The Elder Scrolls Nexus*.
But sometimes you can find unique mods unique on *Planet, The Elder Scrolls* as well, and
it's worth a visit.

*The Elder Scrolls Nexus* and *Planet, The Elder Scrolls* both offer two types of download
servers: One is public "free" servers, and the other are subscriber "premium" servers that you do have
to pay for (but in general are faster and you don't have to wait).

*Recommended Mod Lists:*
Once you have found out where to get your player mods, you'll discover thousands of mods you can choose
from. So what player mods to pick can seriously be upwardly challenging. In addition, there is no
guarantee a player Mod is bug-free or will work as advertised.

Veteran Oblivion Modders to help out, have created their own *"Recommended Mod"* lists. These are
personal Mod lists that these people believe are the best mods to download and use among the
thousands available. _*I include my own personal "Recommended Mod" list in part three of this FAQ.*_

Here though, are links to other "Recommended Mod" sites that I think are pretty good:
*
1. Arwens Oblivion Journal - Recommended Mods
2. dev/akm mods
3. Oblivion Real Estate
4. A's List of Recommended Mods
5. Red Room Service Mod Listing
*
Be aware: some of these recommended mod list sites can be dated. Check when the recommended list site
was last revised. Even though the Oblivion player Mod database continues to grow daily with new player
created Mods, Oblivion Modders don't always keep their *"Recommended List"* current - for lots
of obvious reasons - like less free time, loss of interest, or wanting to play Oblivion or *LOTRO*
more. Note that my recommended list at the end of this FAQ will be based on the _*"Last Updated"*_
date I give at the top of this FAQ

*Arwens Oblivion Journal*

I just came across this website and thought it was so good decided to add it to this FAQ.
*Arwens Oblivion Journal - Trials of a Semi-clueless Wood Elf* is a wonderful, remarkably
well written journey of one Wood Elf's experience and perspective with Oblivion.










*III. How to Mod*
I only include some personal tips and a basic overview in this section since the MOD FAQ listed below
already gives how-to instructions:

*Installing Oblivion Mods*

*Basic Overview:*
Player mods are built using the free Elder Scrolls Construction Set. For information on how to actually build an Oblivion player Mod and download the construction set go here:

*Elder Scrolls Construction Set*

*NOTE: You do not need to know how to build a player mod in order to use one for your game.*

Using an already constructed player mod **basically** requires you download the mod, decompress
the mod's file contents into the *"data"* folder in *Bethseda's* Oblivion directory, and then when
starting Oblivion with the *Oblivion Launcher*, select "options" and check the box for the player
mod(s) you have added, which the launcher should have already automatically detected.

Now I stress the word **basically** because once you start adding multiple mods - and veteran
modders like myself literally load hundreds of mods (I believe the max limit however is 256)
there are all sorts of caveats and problems you can run into. One problem is Mod loading order.
The Oblivion Launcher automatically loads your player mods based on the time stamp date when
your computer OS added the Mod to your Oblivion "data" folder, and it turns out that Mod load
order can be rather important, since the last loaded mod will always overwrite any conflicting
data from mods before it - so that you always end up with the last time stamped Mod's data -
whether you wanted it or not.

Another problem is installing and uninstalling multiple mods. Not only making sure you track
the right files can be tricky when installing/uninstalling, but sometimes specific instructions
are given by the creator of the Mod that you need to follow whenever you perform an
install/uninstall. There is also the *ArchiveInvalidation.txt* management problem which I won't
even get into, other than that when you install new player Modd'd Textures, sometimes you have
to directly edit *Bethseda's* original .*bsa* texture files in order to make sure your new texture
files load correctly.

*So, what it all boils down to is this:* If you plan on only adding one or two player Mods to
your Oblivion game playing experience - you are most likely not going to run into any problems
- just download the player mod(s) (and follow any install instructions given) into the Oblivion
*"data"* folder. However, to really get the best out of Oblivion Modding, you're going to
probably want to install more than just a few Mods as an ongoing process - and this is where
*OBMM* becomes the defacto software you really ought to get.

*OBMM: Oblivion Mod Manager:*
If you plan on adding more than just a few player Mods then you *must* download the Oblivion
ModManager by *Timeslip*. Although there is a slim possibility you could manage multiple mods
without using this incredible, amazing piece of "free for download" software for Oblivion Mod
Management - to do so would be like trying to survive the North Pole without sled-dogs. OBMM
is indispensable for managing your mods, including easy installation/uninstallation, conflict
reporting, load ordering, version tracking, and .bsa editing. Go here to get information on
OBMM and to download it:

*Oblivion Mod Manager*

OBMM has a ton of features and is updated by *Timeslip* fairly regularly. Using OBMM in its
most basic capacity you can do this:

-Create an OBMM *omod* file for each player mod you would like to keep on hand, whether you
decide to use it or not. You can also have OBMM archive your omods so that you do not use
a lot of disk space if you collect a lot of mods.

-Simply "activate" each omod file that you want to be included in gameplay by selecting that
omod and clicking the activate button. OBMM will install the related files into the Oblivion
"data" folder for you.

-Order all your activated omod files in the left panel of OBMM by simply moving up or down the
related .esp/.esm files. OBMM will automatically reset the mod's physical timestamp so that the
mod is loaded by Oblivion in the order you want.

-Use OBMM Archive Invalidation utility to make sure texture mods get loaded correctly via
direct .bsa edits.

-Launch Oblivion from OBMM or Oblivion Launcher.










*IV. What Mods to Get*
Here is my favorite part of the FAQ as I get to make my own personal recommendations of
some great player mods available for downloading. All my recommendations are based on
many hours of mod hunting and reviewing other player recommendation lists and websites. I use
all the mods I recommend in my own on-going Oblivion game, and so far all the MODS are running
without problems and perform as advertised. Note that MODS I did have problems with I have
removed from my recommendation list - and a few of these were pretty popular mods. So I'm
pretty careful what I include on my list.

I have installed each player Mod using OBMM, and for some of the mods I use OBSE, *The*
*Oblivion**Script* *Extender* which is required to run some of the mods recommended _*(I haved noted*_
*those mods requiring OBSE in my list*_*)*._ Go here to get OBSE:

*OBSE: Oblivion Script Extender*

If you see any mods that you think are really good and should be included in my list,
let me know. I am currently checking out quite a few - as Oblivion Modding is an on-going
process of inclusion over time. If I like your recommended Mod, I'll add it in, and use it as
well of course.

I have broken down my recommended mod list in groups that I think make the most sense. In each
Mod group I provide direct links for each of the mods and include the name and version number
of the Mod I'm currently using (Let me know if you find a broken link!) Then following each
recommendation list is my summary of the mods in the Group and why I think they are cool
mods to get in the first place.

But first, perhaps the most important mod of all is the official *Bethseda Oblivion patch*.
If you haven't patched Oblivion yet, do so. Many player mods do depend on the latest Oblivion
patch. Go here for the *Bethseda* patch:

*Official Oblivion Patch* *v1.2.0416*

****Patch 1.2.0416 Warning:* For some people this patch has caused problems with repeated
crashing.. Check readme.txt file for possible solutions. Also note that one fix not mentioned in the readme.txt
file is that you may need to reset your Oblivion.ini file to the default version (in the Documents/My Games/Oblivion)
folder if you haven't played Oblivion in a looong time. And then re-edit the .ini file to desired settings.

Also I recommend *Bethseda's o*fficial plug-in *"Knights of the Nine"* which include all
previous officially released plug-ins by *Bethseda*, and the new "*Knights of the Nine*" quest
content which has received excellent reviews on all the gaming sites. Go here to get Knights
(it does cost money since it is an official *Bethseda* plug-in but is well worth it):

*Knights of the Nine*

*MOD LOADING ORDER:*
The order you load your mods before running Oblivion can make a difference, given
the last mod loaded over-rides any previous mod's conflicting data or functionality.
An excellent link that provides general guidelines on how to order your Mod list, thanks to
*dev_akm* a *uber level* contributor to the Oblivion Modding
community. You're the man!

*DEV_AKM MOD LOADING ORDER FAQ*

I also found Arwen's load ordering webpage extremely helpful and with obvious effort
put into it. So for another load ordering perspective go here:

*ARWEN'S LOAD ORDERING PAGE*

*ONE LAST NOTE: If you decide to download a player mod, read the README file. Trust me on
this one.*










==================================================
*JAMENTA's* *RECOMMENDED MOD LIST*
==================================================

*Group I: Blockbusters* *
Banansplit Better Cities 4.5.2b (Install 3 files: 4-5-2b, Resources Part 1, Resources Part 2)
DarkUId DarN 1.6
Dynamic Crosshair 1.1
Elven Map Redux: 2.0
Enhanced Water 2.0
Martigen's Monster Mod 3.7b3p3 (Download 2 files: BSA Resource & Main ESM/ESP)
Natural Environments 2.1.3
Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul 1.34b5 (Post 1.33 release with Dev_akm, mad_cat improvements)
Qarl's Texture Pack III (OMOD version use OBMM to install)
Tamriels NPCs Revamped 1.06 (Use WryBash for compatibility)
Unique Landscapes Project (Also recommend Unique Landscapes Compatibility Patches)
Unofficial Oblivion Patch 3.2.0 (If using QTP3 also download QTP3 UOP Compatibility Patch)
Unofficial Official Mod Patch 15.0
*
*Blockbusters Description:*
This group I call the "*Blockbuster Mods"* as they are among the most popular Oblivion mods, and have
the most comprehensive and significant enhancements to your Oblivion gaming experience. The six
*Superstar* blockbusters in this group are *Unofficial Oblivion Patch, Oscuro's Overhaul, Qarl's Texture
Pack III, Martigen's Monster Mod, Unique Landscapes Project and Tamriel's NPCs revamped.*

*Oscuro's Overhaul* recently won *GameSpy's 2006 BEST MOD OF THE YEAR*. Kudos to Jorge Salgado Oscuro!

*GameSpy 2006 Best Mod of the Year: Oscuro's Overhaul*

If GameSpy's award doesn't convince you Oscuro's isn't the superstar Oblivion Mod to get,
maybe given *Oscuro's Overhaul* has been downloaded over 120,000 times on North American servers,
and pretty much overhauls just about everything in Oblivion from monster leveling lists to improved
wine bottles - it just might be enough to convince you not to wait and get it now (right now). Perhaps
the most significant and popularly desired change with *Oscuro's Overhaul* is it does away
with *Bethseda's* decision to level monsters dynamically with player levels. Oscuro thoroughly modified
all monster levels and monster generation so when your character finally does reach a level 30 ranger
or level 40 arch-mage, monsters and NPCs will feel the punch and the power, and you'll feel like your
character finally is a force to be reckoned with in *Cyrodiil*.

In addition, bundled with *Oscuro's Overhaul* are the impressive realism mods _*Living Economy,
and Harvest Flora.*_ I recommend both these player mods be installed when installing Oscuros.

The second superstar blockbuster *Unofficial Oblivion Patch* is a no-brainer because it
fixes over *1800* - yes, that's right: *EIGHTEEN HUNDRED* known Oblivion bugs, from fall-thru objects
to levitating trees. Get it, it works really well. As a kind of add-on pack, get the *Unofficial Official
Mod Patch* courtesy of the same modders *(Quarn and Kivan)* who have selflessly donated their time
and efforts to create another Unofficial patch for all the official mods released by *Bethseda.*

Released in February 2007 and catapulting itself into my *Blockbuster* recommended *Superstar* status
is *Qarl's Texture Pack III.* This comprehensive all-in-one graphics mod by Qarl includes over
4000 files (2.74 Gigs) of astonishing, photo-realistic textures, meshes and normal/specular/parallax
Oblivion maps. *Qarls III* re-textures just about everything in *Oblivion*, including Architecture,
Landscape, Rocks, Dungeons, Snowflakes, Butterflies, Blood spatters and Furniture and upgrades Oblivion
graphics through use of *Bethseda's* in-game Parallax Shader and advanced normal map techniques, and
also some specific mipmap level editing - all leading to some stunning 3D effects. _*Arguably*_, if you
want to see the best graphics for a PC game available in the gaming industry today (as I write this in
Feb. 2007) **no exaggeration** and you happen to have 3 gigs of free space on your hard drive, download *Qarl's Pack III* for Oblivion. *No doubt about it, it's an eye opener.*

**** Q3 SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: QARL'S PACK III is not working with *older* NVidia GForce* *drivers*
*on* *7900GTX class GPUs.* *Go here to update your NVidia drivers if you* *become aware* *of this*
*problem: Newest NVidia GeForce Drivers 97.92 modified for GTX class*

The fourth *Superstar* Blockbuster mod (a supernova) is *Martigen's Monster Mod*.
*MMM* boasts 150+ brand new creatures added to Oblivion and 1900+ variant creatures. Besides all the
new fangled creatures, MMM boasts new advanced wilderness behavior, advanced fleeing code for NPCs and
advanced combat behavior, and that's just the start. Packaged with MMM are a ton of plug-ins, many that
allow you to tweak monster spawn rates and the type of monsters you will encounter, but in addition, there
is a fully fledged "crafting" plug-in for those of you who enjoy making your own stuff.

The fifth superstar Blockbuster is the _*Unique Landscapes Project*_. So massive an
undertaking by remarkably dedicated Oblivion players, the project now has its own Wiki website. Click
on the link: Unique Landscapes Project and you can see for yourself just how far and how much a
modding community can achieve with the right modding tools.

The final (last but not least) sixth superstar blockbuster of a mod: *Tamriels NPCs Revamped* is
the ambitious result of approximately 1,550 modding hours of hair pulling, eye popping, face drawing,
modifications by *Stephane Wuttunee*. Stephane managed to modify the facials of exactly 1,623
Oblivion NPCs, while maintaining the racial aspects of each. Other than guards and vampires (which
his mod does not change), you will find that variety is truly the spice of life.

When Oblivion first came out, there was near unanimous agreement that its interface was perhaps its
weakest link. Many player interface mods soon followed, among the most popular were BTMod, Dark UI &
Immersive UI. *DarkUId DarN* recently overhauled and upgraded (in February 2009) I consider
to be truly the most elegant and polished UI at the moment. *DarkUId DarN by Gothic251* is
a pleasure to use and beautiful to behold. Check it out.

Complementing the DarkUId mod is *Elven Map Redux & Dynamic Crosshair. Elven Map Redux* is a much
improved overland map that stands out among a crowd of mods improving *Bethseda's* original rather plain
overland map. It is beautifully color rendered with improved map icons and arrows, and provides a distinct
Elven cartographer flavour that will grow on you with use. *Dynamic Crosshair* is a favorite of
mine because it gets rid that annoying crosshair in the middle of your screen, but still makes the
hand icon appear over objects you may want to activate.

The latest addition to my Blockbuster list is *Bananasplit Better Cities* and oh my, what
a Blockbuster it is. When you visit the TEX NEXUS download site for *Better Cities* you will come upon
18 videos, 239 images and 1533 comments, so you already know something is radically up. What
*Better Cities* does is simply revamp the layout of all the major cities in Tamriel, adding new
districts and gardens, elevating sections and towers, adding new housing, and just creatively expanding
the original vanilla layouts into far more intriguing/immersive ones. And no worries, *Bananasplit
Better Cities* is fully compatible with Qarl's Pack III and other texture mods. Check this mod
out for its city-wide details.

Rounding out my Blockbuster list, is environmental mod: *Natural Environments*. An original Oblivion
modding classic that still proves it's worth in gold with excellent weather tweaks, season modifications,
some new creature habitats and additional natural vegetation.



















*Group II: World Enhancements/Textures* *
Alive Waters 0.6
Beautiful Stars 1.0
Better Night Sky 1.2
Better Tiling textures for Qarl pack (BTQ) 1.11
BTQ Landscape LOD 4096x4096 1.11
Clocks of Cyrodiil 1.0
Grape Texture Change 1.0
Improved Trees and Flora 1.0
Improved Trees and Flora 2 1.1
LBM Weathered Directions Signs 1.3
LowPoly Grass 1.5
New Nebular Planet X 1.1
Qarl's Texture Pack III (OMOD version use OBMM to install)
Rainbows in Tamriel 3.0
Really AEVWD 1.7 (Requires TES4LODGen)(Download RAEVWD QTP3 add-on if using QTP3)
Unique Landscapes Project (Also recommend Unique Landscapes Compatibility Patches)
Vaults of Cyrodiil 2.0
Visually Realistic Lava 1.0*

*World Enhancements Description:*
Of all player mods, the World Textures group can lead to the largest performance hit on your
rig. If you do plan on using any of these excellent player mods, I recommend using *OBMM* so you
can easily install/uninstall if your realize your rig *just can't handle it*. But on the other-
hand, using these mods will put your Oblivion world visuals into over-drive.

The 40 ton gorilla in this group is *Qarl's Texture Pack III.*I have already discussed this
incredible mod in my *Group I Blockbusters* recommendations, see above. Since the original
release of Oblivion, Qarl's texture replacement Packs have evolved remarkably, and Qarl's
latest Pack III takes another gorilla leap forward, containing an amazing set of new stunning
and photo-realistic texturing and imaging, with some amazing new in-game 3D effects via use of
advanced parallax shader technology. Qarl's Pack III is a true jaw dropper - so good, that
*Bethseda* ought to think about hiring this Qarl gorilla.

*But be warned:* *Qarl's III* demands a high-end GPU and I recommend at least 512 megs of onboard
GPU memory. You might get by with less with hours of tweaking, but don't do it - just get
yourself a better GPU and rig that can support it.

**** Q3 SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: QARL'S PACK III is not working with *older* NVidia GForce* *drivers*
*on* *7900GTX class GPUs.* *Go here to update your NVidia drivers if you* *become aware* *of this*
*problem: Newest NVidia GeForce Drivers 97.92*

Now once you've installed Qarls Pack III you then need to follow up with three additional texture
mods to really complete your Oblivion visual overhaul. These completer mods are: *Better
Tiling Textures for Qarls Pack (BTQ), BTQ Landscape LOD and Really AEVWD.* What they
do that Qarls doesn't, is greatly improve your mid-range to long-range visuals. (Note: I am aware
of bangsboomstik's combined LOD replacer mod but after review still prefer to recommend these
three mods.)

After you install the base *BTQ 1.11* you will see an increase in your mid-range
visual qualities. You can then follow up by installing from the same *Elder Scrolls*
download site either the *2048x2048 LOD* or the *4096x4096 LOD* for your longer range visuals.
Of course the *4096x4096 LOD* will provide the best quality you can get but if you find your
rig can't handle it, you can lower it to a *2048x2048 LOD* package.

*Really AEVWD* (VWD = Visible When Distant) is a new integration of several Oblivion
legacy mods: the original AEVWD Large, UOMP, Operation Polygon Overhaul, and others (see readme).
This third mod also will improve your long-distance viewing in Oblivion by adding many more
viewable objects from a distance, including major buildings and landmarks, bridges, ruins, docks,
inns, forts and so on. *Now VERY IMPORTANT listen up:* you cannot just download and install
the textures from this mod alone, or you will be shocked to not see anything at all in the distance.
Once you install *Really AEVWD* you must then use the following program *TES4LODGen* which
will generate the LODs needed to populate your game with the buildings provided by AEVWD.

If you are using Qarl's Pack III, make sure to also download *RAEVWD QTP3 Addon* file
(found at same link on NEXUS) as Brumbeck painstakingly reduced 1,700 of Qarl's textures into lowres
versions for his VWD mod so that the two mods visually work seemlessly together. Amazing work
Brumbeck!

*Beautiful Stars, New Nebular Planet X,* and *Better Night Sky* will allow you to experience
some stunningly beautiful night skies - like when you're camping in the Oblivion wilderness or
just looking up through the parapets of the Imperial City. *Visually Realistic Lava* not only
improves upon vanilla Oblivion's lava, but provides unique heat effects as well. Just don't
get to close. Another must-have mod for those rain lovers out there is *Rainbows in
Tamriel* because what would a good rain storm be without an occasional rainbow afterward?

*Lowpoly Grass* is an invaluable performance mod, that will increase FPS on most rigs. The
mod simply reduces the number of polygons on Oblivion grass. Some even claim _*LowPoly grass*_
looks even better than vanilla oblivion grass. I'm recommending the mod because it's so
close to vanilla grass that the trade-off for FPS is well worth it.

And if you still don't think you've got enough, then there is the *Unique Landscapes* *(xul)*
player modding project, that amazingly re-works entire land areas in Oblivion, to make the
Oblivion world even more unique and diversified. Not only are entire areas of Cyrodiil re-
worked into diverse visual environments, but the environments include new indigent creatures,
new flora, new buildings unique to the environment, waterfalls, new beaches and deep ravines, and lots more.

*END PART 1*


----------



## jamenta

*OVERCLOCK.NET -- FAQ PART 2*
*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Modding*
*by jamenta*

*Last updated: May 8, 2010*










*Group III: Character Enhancements/Textures**
Choices and Consequences 2.02 (Requires COBL)
Common Oblivion (COBL) 1.72 (Requires WryBash)
Cyrodiil Travel Services 1.3
Deadly Reflex 5.0 (Requires OBSE)
More Realistic Encumbrance 2.21 (Requires OBSE)
Parasitex New Vampires 1.52
Persuasion Overhaul OBSE 1.43 (Requires OBSE)
Realistic Leveling 1.13 (Requires OBSE)
Realistic Physics and Force Package 1.0
Reneers Guard Overhaul 2.07
Roleplaying Dialogues 0.72b
Stealth Overhaul 1.3 (Requires OBSE)
Tamriel NPCs Revamped 1.06 (Requires WryBash)
Tamriel's Travelers 1.39c
Unnecessary Violence RC1 (Requires OBSE)
Zumbs Lockpicking Mod OBSE 1.2 (Requires OBSE)
*
*Character Enhancements Description:*
Sometimes it can be hard to categorize a mod, so you may find here some mods that do
overlap into other mod categories, but a good part of will fall into what I loosely
deem the "Character" category for Oblivion. (Don't ask me to be too specific though!)
A good example of a hard to categorize mod is *Common Oblivion* also more popularly
known by its acronym: *COBL*.

*COBL* will improve a ton of features in your game, but primarily focuses in the common categories
of food, races, alchemy, books and even character luggage. Even more impressive about *COBL* is it
acts as a shared library resource integrating itself into other player mods in a seemless fashion.
For further info check out COBL link: *COBL*.

A mod I recommend that depends on *COBL* is the excellent *Choices and Consequences*
by *Lingwei*. This mod revamps both the Fighter & Mage Guild Hall advancement & skill
requirements, augments the Dark Brotherhood guild with new exclusive quests and even integrates
the mod villages by martinb into a set of new quests.

Based on two excellent recommendations by fellow Oblivion (addicted) modders I have added
two character mods that will improve your combat experience dramatically. Both mods
*Unnecessary Violence* and *Deadly Reflex* will work seemlessly together and expand
on such things as dual wielding, 24+ new melee attacks, hand to hand combat while your
weapon is sheathed, location awareness of attacks, crits, expanded NPC combat behavior, dodging,
stunning, impaling and even fumbling. Kudos and mucho karma points have to go to both HeX &
SkyCaptain for authoring these two combat ready mods.

Three mods sharing the keyword "Overhaul" giving you a general idea of what they do to Oblivion are:
*Reneers Guard Overhaul* recently updated March 2010 upgrades the behavior of the guard/crime
system in Oblivion making it more realistic and detailed. Check out RGO's readme file for more
information. Another worth-while overhaul I recommend is *Persuasion Overhaul* which
reworks the original Persuasion mini-game to a more involved/interesting one. *Stealth Overhaul*
is a popular mod given the large number of players who enjoy playing the sneaking/thieving type of toon.
This mod does an excellent overhaul of the original system that was somewhat lacking in polish.

*Realistic Leveling* provides a more improved and adjustable leveling system from the original
vanilla Oblivion that turned out to not be as popular with players. There has been quite a few
leveling mods created since the original release, and *Realistic Leveling* borrows and
builds upon many of them to create perhaps the most up-to-date leveling mod available at this time.

*Realistic Physics and Force Package* provides much more realism (and configurable) to your
in-game physics and force so you get less of the "arcade" like flying of toons and more sense of RPG
realism.

*Tamriels NPCs Revamped* is the ambitious result of approximately 1,550 modding hours of hair pulling,
eye popping, face drawing, modifications by *Stephane Wuttunee*. Stephane managed to modify the facials of
exactly 1,623 Oblivion NPCs, while maintaining the racial aspects of each. Supplementing Tamriel's NPCs
Revamped is *Tamriel's Travelers*, a mod brought to you by the same author. This quite
popular mod adds traveling merchants and traders to the game.

*Cyrodiil Travel Services* adds heavily armed travel service providers throughout
Oblivion if you wish not to instantaneously transport from one spot to another i.e. more
realism and immersiveness. You can still fast travel however if you absolutely must be delivered
overnight.

*Group IV: Item Enhancements/Textures**
Apophis: Armory of the Silver Dragon 0.9.3
Better Looking Tools 1.2
Better Staffs Texture 1.0
DB Shadow Armor ELITE 1.0
Fine Weapons & Rusty Items For OOO Omod (OMOD version use OBMM to install)
Hammerfist Shiny Gold 1.1
Imperial Furniture 1.0
Ingredient Storage Shelves 1.0 (Requires OBSE)
Kafei's Armored Circlets 1.1
Kafei's Better Amulet Replacer 1.0
Kafei's Better Rings Replacer 1.0
Mighty Umbra 1.1
Myths and Legends OMOD 2.4.8 (Requires OBMM)
Q More and Moldy Ingredients 1.1
Thieves Arsenal 1.5 (Requires OBSE)
UC Wood Furniture Texture Replacer 1.0
*
*Item Enhancements Description:*
There are a gazillion player mods available adding new items and new item textures. Especially
popular are new armor & weapon mods for NPCs and the player. Right now I realize my Item
recommendation group is a bit on the slim side, but note that many of the more popular item
mods are already incorporated into _*Oscuro's Overhaul*_. So my item recommendations try not to
overlap what you already get with *Oscuros.*

Most of the items I recommend are self-explanatory in their titles and you can simply click on
the download link to get more information. But some of them are worth me commenting on: _*The*_
_*Hammerfist Shiny Gold*_ mod is an especially worthwhile small item texture mod that really
improves the look of the gold coins in Oblivion. Both of _*Kafei's Replacer*_ mods for Amulets &
Rings are a clear improvement over the original textures for those items.

_*Better Staffs Texture*_ is a must have for mage playing characters, and _*Myths*_
_*and Legends Weapons*_ is a major item mod that not only adds several well crafted
weapons to the game, but includes a quest for each one. _*Fine Weapons / Rusty Items*_ and
_*Better Looking Tools*_ add nice touches to the game when you encounter either of these item
categories (not so frequently).

_*Thieves Arsenal*_ is geared for a thief or assassin playing character, as it not only
introduces an array of thieving weapons to the game , but modifies NPC behavior to provide
more realistic reactions (such as when you're spotted!)

_*Imperial Furniture*_ allows you to furnish that new home you might purchase or inherit.










*Group V: Sound and Light**
Cities Alive at Night 1.0
Illumination Within Revived 0.9.2
More Immersive Sound Edited 1.0
Oblivion Stereo Sound Overhaul 0.9
Real Lights 0.7.2
Storms and Sound 3.0 (Also download compatibility patches for other player mods)
Subtle Sunlight 0.1
Symphony of Violence 0.5
*
*Sound and Light Description:*
I recommend four sound mods to augment your Oblivion play: *Oblivion Stereo Overhaul*
adds 42 new unique sounds and tweaks existing sounds. *More Immersive Sounds Edited* based
on the original More Immersive Sounds I have added to my recommendations because it no longer
conflicts with OSSO and includes a very important LOW-WIND esp that will reduce considerably the
overblown wind effects in Oblivion.

*Storm and Sounds* is an up-to-date mod adding new lightning and thunder
during thunderstorms and integrating weather sounds that you will hear while inside a building,
depending of course on the weather outside. This mod incorporates the original classic mod
"Weather Inside" and "Better Storms and Weather" and can be used with many different weather
mods including the weather mod I've recommended: *Natural Environments*.

*Symphony of Violence* provides more realistic sound to your combat effects:
including a new nice twang to your bow and the more realistic clashing of shield and sword.

In the lighting department: For city window lighting I strongly recommend *Illumination Within
Revived by cyDog*. This mod lights up your city windows at night with ambient lighting, there
are other city lighting mods available but the ambient glow that IWR provides really makes a
difference. If you have also installed the Blockbuster Mod *Better Cities* make sure you install the
compatibility .esp for Illumination (BC .esp replaces original). *Cities Alive at Night*
supplements AWL by lighting up towns from afar. So with both mods working, you will see lights
to your Tamriel city of choice as you approach, and lights as well once within city limits.

*Real Lights* is a nice realism mod that modifies indoor lighting to reflect
real lighting conditions and does away with fake lighting sources. Windows also only now
let light in during the day and not the night. Interior light must come from candles or
fireplaces or your wizard's staff in emergency situations. *Subtle Sunlight* provides
a nice tweak to the Oblivion sunlight by amping up the glare just a bit more (but not to
much) and thus improving on the already famous Oblivion sunsets.

*Group VI: Miscellaneous But Still Good**
At Home Alchemy 1.1
At Home Alchemy - No Bounty Fix 2.0
Bank of Cyrodiil 1.11
Beast Tongue Evolved 1.0
Days & Months 1.0
Dude, Where's My Horse 100
Fast Exit 2.0 (Requires OBSE)
Improved Ancestor Guardian 1.0
Keychain 5.0
Magic Foci 1.0
Multitude of Magecraft 2.7
Perception 2.1
Phinix Master Summon 2.18
PJs Spell Compendium 2.0
Portable Campsite 2.3
Reduced Backwards Speed Mentalorised 2.01 (Requires OBSE)
SM Plugin Refurbish 1.2
*
*Miscellaneous But Still Good Description:*
A quick run-down of my Misc Mod list recommendations: *At Home Alchemy* is a popular player mod
ported from Morrowind making Alchemy more natural and not inventory intensive (don't forget
to also install the follow-up At Home Alchemy Bounty patch). *Bank of Cyrodiil*
allows you to not carry around all your gold, and even offers interest per 1000 gold pieces.

*Dude, Where's My Horse* is a nice little mod to help you find your horse when you
forgot where you parked him. *Days & Months* kindly provides english translations to
the Tamriel day and month so you won't be kept guessing.*Keychain* is a nifty little
mod that allows you to consolidate all your keys under one item (your keychain)in your inventory.
Click on the keychain to activate and view your keys.

*Magic Foci* allows a magic user to focus magic for longer effects using magic foci
items. *More Realistic Encumbrance* improves the way encumbrance works making it
more realistic. *Multitude of Magecraft* adds a multitude of new and unique spells (I
won't spoil the surprise here).

*Perception* is a nice little mod introducing a perception spell allowing you to perceive the level
of your enemies before you have to fight them - can be helpful in avoiding a quick and early death.
*Phinix Master Summon* completely overhauls the Conjuration system to a more masterful and enhanced
version. *PJs Spell Compendium* adds over 50 more spells to Oblivion. _*Portable Campsite*_ is a mod
for allowing you to sleep outside of cities and is really useful if you play with a mod requiring sleep.

*Reduced Backwards Speed Mentalorized* makes it much harder for your character to back-pedal
unnaturally to escape from combat - note this mode requires use of *OBSE.* *SM Plugin Refurbish* is
an excellent modification of the official plugins so they are activated in a more natural manner into
your game (instead of all at once).










*Group VII: Books, Paintings & (Doh!) Gardening**
Alchemists Reference 1.0
Better Letters 1.1
Book Jackets 1.0
Complete Gardening 1.42
Encyclopedia Cyrodiilica 1.21
New Paintings 1.2
Paintings Galore 1.0
Paintings n Tapestries 1.0
The Essential Book Mod Compilation 1.0
Tombstones Epitaphs 2.5
*
*Books, Paintings & (Doh!) Gardening Description:*
One of the more unique qualities of Oblivion and in my opinion, more engaging than
most RPG games of its genre type, is besides the obligatory "hack and slash" adventure
stuff, which is obviously a must-have as you don't want to spend your hours bored to
death, but when you would like to rest a bit and just explore the scenery or organize
your hard won booty, or even open up a few books you have found along the way - well,
Oblivion has some of that for you as well.

So, for all you creative types out there: here are player mods adding more books and
paintings to Oblivion. Some of the books are even informative and can assist you in your
hacking and slashing survival techniques, or provide you with some interesting tidbits on the
history of Cyrodiil. Just click on the links to find out more about each of the book or
painting mods.

Oh yes, and now there is a player mod that allows you to garden in Oblivion. If you don't have
the space for a garden in your real world life, why not create a garden in your non-real world
life? *Complete Gardening* allows you to cultivate your own garden. It's easy, you collect two
flora parts from any flora in the game, and after planting, a new plant will appear in 5 days.
Collect an array of different flora, and with some careful artistry, you can create your own
bloom'n Garden of Eden.










*GROUP VIII: Real Estate**
A Better Benirus Manor 4.5 (quest, well, vineyard, training area)
Abandoned Mountain Shack R1.20 (fixup sim, cozy)
Bartholm 7.0 (150+ NPCs, 25+ buildings, 1700+ voice files, 32 quests, arena)
Belda Elysium Manor House 1.5 (quests, black tabby cat)
Bravil Sea Domes 1.1 (underwater homes, purchasable)
Brew House 1.5.1 (Requires original Brew House 1.12) (farming sim)
Castle Domrose 1.2.1 (servants, storage, crypt)
Castle Dunkerlore 1.1.2 (small quest, secret passage, ship, mining village, drawbridge!)
Castle of Night 2.0 (5 mini-dungeons with bosses)
Colovian Heights Mansion 1.2 (fixup sim, quest, true library, small garden)
Crows Nest Cottage Anvil 1.0 (storage, shelving, trophy room)
Divine Watch 1.0 (ownership quest, voice-overs)
Eiganjo Hall 1.0 (dining & sitting room, stairs & landing)
Glenvar Castle 2.10 (elaborate quests + Voice add-on pack 1.1 )
Halcyon Island 1.0 (winner of the Oblivions Real Estate MORE Homes challenge)
Hoarfrost Castle 1.2.2 (7 quests, storage, displays)
House on the Bluff 2.0 (basement, creaking sounds)
Karew Manor 1.1c (faction shrines, storage, displays)
Lenawiln Cottage with Quest 2.11 (ownership quest, scenic)
Mountain Tower 6.0 (library, wine cellar, art gallery, trophy rm, chess & dice games, much more!)
Mystic Archives Expanded 1.1 (15 new books, new artifacts)
Paradise Retreat 1.0 (hidden nature sanctuary)
Princess Anvil Seaside Cabin 2.2 (views of dock and bay, lighthouse nearby)
Shadowcrest Vineyard 1.02 (2 quests, working kitchen & wine cellar, hidden dungeon with prisoners)
Shezrie's Villages 1.0 (Requires COBL) (3 villages + quests: Lakewood, Ravenview & Woodland)
Snow Dragon Temple 1.1 (japanese themed home, secluded with view)
Solace Revisited 2.0a (tree city, 2 quests)
The Abacean Lighthouse 1.1 (Winner of the Oblivion Real Estate Underwater Homes Contest!)
Topal Island 1.7 (ownership quest, lighthouse & quarters, sailing vessel, bridge, alchemy garden)
Valley View Estate 1.1 (ownership quest, working vineyard, farm, wine cellar)
Verona House: Bloodlines 6.0 (massive 11 part quest, Verona Bay town, multi-level dungeons, player home)
White Tower 0.8 (mage tower: library, arboretum, stable, rex arcanum)
*
*Real Estate Description:*
OK, so you've downloaded all the player mods that make Oblivion that much better - lots of
tweaking of ragdoll physics and monster & player levels. Lots of fixes like getting rid of that
annoying crosshair in the middle of the screen, or those repeat messages that your horse is at
the stable. You've downloaded new player textures, so now everything seems even more life like
than ever before (if you can believe it). So now what?

Well ... let me tell you, you're just getting started.

Because Oblivion player modders don't just like to fix borders, they like to re-draw the
borders as well. So my final two mod group recommendations bring the Oblivion modding scene
into its own, as these two final groups provide *new content:* new buildings, new places & new
quests.

*And yes, some of the new player content is amazing.* In the list I provide above, three include
entire towns and villages. *Bartholm* is an entire new player town that includes 150+ NPCs, 25+ new
buildings, 1700+ voice files and 32 quests. *Solace Revisited* adds an entire tree city
including a new player home in the trees and related player quests. *Verona House: Bloodlines*
adds the well populated town Verona Bay sporting a chapel, graveyard, merchants, hotel and bar,
guards, pets, thieves and fist fights. But it also adds a massive 11 part epic quest line to boot.

But if you're not happy with more towns to explore how about an island? *Topal Island* located
just South of *Topal Bay* includes a Lighthouse, a comfortable player house, an *Anvil* style
sailing vessel with Captain's quarters, a garden with every plant you can think of for alchemy,
a bridge connecting the island to the mainland and a Mermaid statue. There is however a quest
you must go on to have the island all to yourself.

And if you don't like towns or islands - then maybe you might like to try out several player
created castles. _*Castle Domrose*_ comes with 7 servants: a smith, an alchemist, an administrator,
a warrior, a hired hunter a commoner for the household work, and a knight to lead the castle
guards. *Castle Dunkerlore* is located on its own island and is fully furnished, including a
treasury room, secret passages, a dock & ship, and a small auxiliary village "*Dunkerlore*
*Mining.*" *Castle of Night* comes with 5 mini-dungeons each with its own boss.

If you really are not looking for a large castle or island for your hero, then maybe
you would prefer a more modest sized cottage. *Crows Nest Cottage Anvil* is a small,
*Chorral* style built cottage sitting on the causeway leading to the Anvil Bay lighthouse. It
features lots of shelving, well-labelled storage, a modest trophy room, floral displays and a
lovely view of the harbor. *Lenawiln Cottage with Quest* overlooks the scenic *Nibenay Basin*.
It is perfect for the book collector, artist or weary traveler looking for a cozy home.

Several manors are also available either for a price or for a quest. *Belda Elysium Manor* *House*
has three stories including a basement, balcony, stables, landscaped grounds anda pet cat. It
is located next to the *Belda Ayleid* ruins. *Karew Manor* is an extensive Imperial style house
just outside the Imperial City's *Talos Plaza*. It houses a lab/study in the attic, shrines,
archery targets in the basement and display cases in every roomto show off your hard-won hero items.

Besides villages, islands, cottages, castles and manors, there are some remarkably
unique building mods I recommend: *Snow Dragon Temple* is a beautifully textured Japanese
style home & temple, including a shop that sells katanas, wakazashis and nodahcis. The temple
is located far north in the snowy mountains of Cyrodiil. *Mountain Tower* is a true mage's
mountaintop tower living quarters, featuring a tropical pool with exotic fish, a
highly decorated sitting room with fireplace, trophies and polar bear rugs, and a mages
library study room.

*Well - you get the idea.* Just click on the mod links I haven't mentioned and they'll explain
the rest. And if you still haven't gotten enough, check out *ORE Oblivion Real Estate*.
An amazing player mod recommendation site dedicated entirely to real estate mods.










*GROUP IX: Quests*
DEV_AKM has done a stupendous job in recommending Quest mods, it's silly for me to try to come
up with something different. So, just go here:
*
DEV_AKM Quest Recommendations
*
However, that being said, I must mention one **must have** quest mod "The Lost Spires". This
unbelievably well done player-mod will easily add 15+ hours to your gameplay with an
awesome engaging questline. Lost Spires website: *THE LOST SPIRES*

*The End!*


----------



## The Fury

How about making the texts into links for all the mods.


----------



## jamenta

Good idea. Thx.


----------



## lonnie5000

This is a good idea. It will help alot of people. And links to the texture mods is nice too.


----------



## phantomgrave

Wow, that's very long lol, anyways, nice job









I need to mod my oblivion now that I think of it...


----------



## jamenta

Thanks guys. Its nice to give something back when you can.


----------



## jamenta

New update to FAQ: 01/09/07.


----------



## StarryNite

When I read MODs, I thought this FAQ was has to build them. Need tuts on mod building, especially since Bethesda has a very good editor compared to another NOT MENTIONED game...grumble, grumble, grumble.

Either way, thumbs up for being very comprehensive in finding character and texture mods.







Good thing about Bethesda, they made it easy to d/l mods, unlike ANOTHER game, too.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
When I read MODs, I thought this FAQ was has to build them. Need tuts on mod building, especially since Bethesda has a very good editor compared to another NOT MENTIONED game...grumble, grumble, grumble.

Either way, thumbs up for being very comprehensive in finding character and texture mods.







Good thing about Bethesda, they made it easy to d/l mods, unlike ANOTHER game, too.

Thx!







I do give a link in my FAQ to the construction set and I agree with you,
Bethseda to their credit did a great job on the editor and it sure has
helped promote the game and probably its longevity.

"How to Create a Mod" is a whole 'nuther FAQ but not a bad idea...


----------



## StarryNite

Bethesda has an *insane* modding community. Largest I've seen, and they churn out mods as fast as Hershey can make candy bars. YIKES!

Envious, because that's not the case with F.E.A.R..   

Differences...

Construction Set: everything in one editor. Active preview of mod. Extensive FAQs upon FAQs. One HUGE mod community, loves sharing knowledge on modding. Convertors and repackers.







Hundreds of mods (thousand for Morrowind).

F.E.A.R. Editor*s*: ***5*** seperate programs. Each without much of a FAQ (boot camp editing). Have to boot game to preview mod (this is the F.E.A.R. engine booting......). Community that loves to hide tuts (have to request permission to join it's "official" mod group), and catty about knowledge. Shipped with 3 compile errors. Only convertors for the _latest 3dMax and Maya editions_, with limited editing and importing/exporting possible (forget adding new character animations into the game). Maybe 100 mods total, almost all related to MP.

:miffed: :miffed: :miffed:


----------



## Easty

That is fantastic! I'd so love to have time to play at modding in Oblivion or Armed Assualt. Used to a lot in OFP, wounder how someone would get paid to do that stuff.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Hee hee, no comments? Like that's insanely long or you should add?









That is insanely long







. Great effort though. I didn't read it all, but it looks like a lot of work went into it. Did you write it all from scratch, or did you "borrow" bits from various places?

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## jamenta

Well the format is all mine, except the idea of grouping Mods did come from
one recommended Mod listing that I provide a link to in my FAQ. But the way
I group my mods is different. Then of course all the links I provide are not
websites I created! But yeah, the FAQ is based on my own research and
Oblivion game playing with mods. I guess I wanted to get the most I could
out of an incredible game. And then why not just share my knowledge with
people it might help?

Recommending Mods is not new, and many of the mods I recommend are
recommended by others. But having each recommendation linked to a download site
with the latest version number is I think unusual, and I'm rather proud of. Heh.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ updated January 13.


----------



## noxious89123

jamenta, any idea where i can download mods?

I'm wanting to get the BTmod and the 4096x4096 textures mod, but the 3 sites for DLs in your FAQ either don't work (file not found) or require you to pay (planet elderscrolls).


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
jamenta, any idea where i can download mods?

I'm wanting to get the BTmod and the 4096x4096 textures mod, but the 3 sites for DLs in your FAQ either don't work (file not found) or require you to pay (planet elderscrolls).










Hm, I'll double check the links. Planet Elderscrolls you can sign up
for free and use the public servers (I mention that in the FAQ). Plante Elderscrolls has
two types of download services available - public which are slower, and
the fast premium servers that you have to pay for.

Checked all three links, they're working good for me.


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion Mod FAQ Update: January 20,2007

Includes Group VIII: New Places & Buildings - new recommendation list.

Updates in previous group lists including link to new Ancient Lands player
mod: Fallenleaf Everglades.

Re-organized groupings and added a few more recommendation links.


----------



## Crazy9000

Could you post a few screenshots of a few texture mods maybe?

Nice Faq, haven't gotten around to modding oblivion much yet, and this will help alot seeing theres 150 million mods lol


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Could you post a few screenshots of a few texture mods maybe?

Nice Faq, haven't gotten around to modding oblivion much yet, and this will help alot seeing theres 150 million mods lol

Actually if you click on the links for any of the mods in the Texture groups it
will take you to a download site that will have pictures of the mod in question.

You can also visit this TOTO website here:

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.co...extureoverhaul

This is an excellent site if your looking for new textures for Oblivion, and has plenty of
comparison pics of the different types of texture downloads.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Updated January 28, 2007
-----------------------------
This update mostly reformated section headers and cleaned up
or tightened language. Some links were changed or updated. I also
added a few additional mod recommendations in
the "Miscellaneous But Still Good" group, and one mod was removed.


----------



## Droopz

Could you just give a quick list of what was updated? Just so we dont haveto re-read the whole thing looking for changes


----------



## jamenta

Hmm. Yeah, that would be better. OK, things updated. I may miss a few
things:

-Changed fonts on many of the titles.

-Cleaned up text or rewrote text to make it tighter or clearer

-New "Oblivion Mod FAQ" link in Section II, this links to a better website
to introduce you to Oblivion Modding

-Restructured in Section II "Recommended Mod Lists Links" and removed
one link and added a new one (Red Room Service Mod Listing)

-In My Recommended Mod Listings in GROUP VI I made following changes:

REMOVED: JM's Bar Fights

ADDED: Beast Tongue Evolved, Guild Skill Requirements, Khajiit Night-Eye
Toggle


----------



## collision

Quick question, will all these mods play nicely with one another?

(IE. I download them all and use them with Oblivion.)

Thanks!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *collision* 
Quick question, will all these mods play nicely with one another?

(IE. I download them all and use them with Oblivion.)

Thanks!









Hi Collision & welcome to Overclock.net! It's a most excellent community of Overclockers and
whatnot.

Answering your question: I use them all.







It's a rule of thumb I keep when recommending a mod,
I have to play it myself. I've taken some mods off my list as soon as I realized
they were problematic in some way.

When you begin downloading a lot of player mods, inevitably you'll get a lot
of overlap and conflicts. This is OK as long as one mod doesn't cause another
mod to bomb out, or even to cause Oblivion to crash (and that can occur).
So far as I know, all the mods I recommend don't do that.

However, because mods will overlap and conflict, you have to decide
which Mod's data is more important to you and load that mod last. As
the last loaded Mod will be the data loaded by the Oblivion launcher, loading
over any previous conflicting mod data.

If you do plan on loading a lot of mods, including all of those I recommend,
get OBMM. It will help you with load ordering, archive invalidation problems,
and makes it easier to install/uninstall your mods at will.

Good luck!


----------



## collision

Ohh! Will OBMM take care of the ordering automatically? Or is there any specific ordering I should follow?

Thanks again, these mods look like they will improve my Oblivion experience.


----------



## jamenta

February 4, 2007 FAQ Update:

Wow, this was a huge week for the Oblivion modding scene. Not only was
Qarl's Pack III released, but another superstar mod was updated
The Unofficial Oblivion Patch version 1.7.0 with now over 800 bugs fixed.
Also two BIG re-texturing mods were updated.

My FAQ changes were limited to my Recommendations section. I updated
links and added related text for:

-Qarl's Pack III, Blockbuster Group & World Textures Group
-Unofficial Oblivion Patch
-Almost Everything VWD
-Harvest [Containers]
-Improved Trees and Flora

I also removed a number of Texturing & Parallaxing Mods including Qarl's
Pack 2 and the Cities Parallax Giga Pack which Qarl's Pack III now covers.

Have run out of time this Sunday afternoon as there are a few more
significant mods I want to check-out and add. Will do so in next few days.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *collision* 
Ohh! Will OBMM take care of the ordering automatically? Or is there any specific ordering I should follow?

Thanks again, these mods look like they will improve my Oblivion experience.









Yes, OBMM makes it easy to order your Mods. You still have to decide
how to order, See my FAQ on a basic explanation on How to Mod.

Eventually I plan on adding a section on Mod Ordering to the FAQ. It's
a project for the future.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update! This week only updates my recommended mods section:

REMOVED
Gorier Blood: Just a little too bloody for my tastes.
Survival Suite Hunger, Thirst, Sleep: Nice idea, but makes game more
tedious and then started getting buggy.

UPDATED LINK
Unofficial Oblivion Patch: Small upgrade 1.7.0 to 1.7.1

ADDED
Apophis: Armory of the Silver Dragon -Extremely popular sets of armor,
looks good. Added to my slim Items group.

Colored Enemy Health: Makes it easier to see how well you're doing against
your foe by changing your enemy health bar different colors.

Complete Gardening: Very nice and complete mod to assist you in the more
relaxing aspects of Oblivion. Also changed main title of this group to "Books,
Paintings & (Doh!) Gardening. Gardening? Yes ... dammit, gardening.

The Complete Ranger: Expanded Ranger for players that want to play a cool
Ranger in Oblivion.


----------



## collision

Finally just finished going through all the mods, wonderful list! In the process of installing them now, I was wondering if you could share your load order Jamenta? OBMM has a import/export function might be pretty handy for new people like me.


----------



## jamenta

Hi Collision. Glad you like the list!









I was looking for a way to print out my mod order with OBMM but apparently
their ain't no easy way. I plan on adding Load Order in my FAQ someday,
but it will take some work if I want to do it right. I need to review my own
order as is.

I realized early on that there is no way you can load a lot of mods without
having a lot of conflicts. So there are two things that are pretty important
when deciding on load order. 1st and most important is that you do have
to read the README that comes with each mod, because some of the MODS
do require you load them after other MODS ... especially true in regards
to the Blockbuster Mods, Oscuro's Overhaul, Martigen's Monster Mod, &
Might Magick ... and also the Mods that do SOUND, read the readme's. It's
always a good idea anyway to read the readme's anyway.

2nd you have decide of course, what mods you want to take priority over
others, as whatever you load last is what you get in regards to data. This
is especially true by the way in regards to loading TEXTURES. If you install
and then de-install a texture, you have to remember that it will default not
back to one of your earlier mod's texture but to the vanilla Oblivion texture. 
So if you do de-install a texture, you may have to re-install other texture
mods. This by the way, is not true for mods that have .esp files.

So ... anyway, you can see why I need to add Load Order to my FAQ
sometime ... It can get complicated.

I'm just not going to be able to type out my entire list for you right now ...
so here is my general grouping. Which I hope helps:

Oblivion.esm
DLC Mods (that is official add-ons from Oblivion, HOWEVER, the Knights of
the Nine .esp I load way down the list due to some known conflicts)
Unofficial Oblivion Patch
Character Textures (Beautiful People, Younger Hotter NPCs)
World Textures (except Unique Landscape Mods)
Item Textures
Book Mods
Painting Mods

OSCURO'S OVERHAUL

AFLevel
Living Economy
Overhaul Mods
Mart's Monster
Mighty Magick
OOO Skill Rates Fix
Harvest Mods
Time Mod
Natural Environments
Sound & Light MODS
Miscellaneous Mods
All Unique Landscape Mods
Knights of the Nine .esp
Real Estate Mods
Quest Mods


----------



## collision

Wonderful, that helps a lot, I think I have a general idea now! Thank you!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Added some pics!


----------



## collision

Oh boy, theres something wrong when I load Oblivion with all these mods.









It loads fine, but I'm stuck at the menu, where you "Continue, Load Game, ect." Any ideas?









Edit: Okay unload most of the official plugins lets me through, but then I crash to desktop...hm.


----------



## jamenta

Yeah, that's what I did. Load a few mods at a time using OBMM. If 
something goes wrong, just back out last few mods ... figure out which
one is giving you all the heart-ache. I do play with all the mods I list
tho...


----------



## collision

The issue seems to be with the official plugins, mainly the Orrey.


----------



## jamenta

New pics.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Updated:

Added Mods:
Unofficial Official Mod Patch
Better Tilings for Qarl
BTQ Landscape 2048

And one picture in the Real Estate Group


----------



## wackyphill

Thanks Jamenta!!


----------



## jamenta

Just learned about this and have updated my FAQ with following text below:

QARL'S PACK III is not working with *older* NVidia GForce
drivers on 7900GTX class GPUs. Go here to update your NVidia drivers if you
become aware of this problem:


Newest NVidia GeForce Drivers 97.92

Also works with 8800 class GPUs as well. Gets rid of game breaking problems
such as sudden triangulation of graphics on your screen and sudden visual
buggy artifacts appearing after playing for some time, all due to Qarl 3 pack.
Problem mostly had to do with NVidia not optimizing their GPU for handling
massive memory texturing.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wackyphill* 
Thanks Jamenta!!

You got it!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Corrected mistake I made in listing only Illumination Within Optimized in
Lights and Sound Group. Illumination Within Optimized will only work if
the original Illumination Within Revived is first downloaded as a MOD. So
I now have listed both mods in LS group.

I also added Natural Weather Unofficial Patch which fixes some bugs in
the weather system used by blockbuster mod Natural Environments.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE: Sunday Feb 25,2007

Removed & added new links in Section II, WHERE TO GO.
Removed now defunct links to Oblivion Mod Wiki (don't ask me what
happened to it, hopefully it will return)

Added many new mod recommendations in the Real Estate
Group VIII, including:

Divine Watch
Lakewood Village
Ravenview Village
Rumare Castle
Sorys Manor
White Tower

Also added new mod in MISC BUT GOOD: Purge Cell Buffer.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Removed Purge cells recommended mod and added
Timekeeper 2.2 advanced that does same thing plus
a lot more.


----------



## jamenta

Attachment 43336

Attachment 43337

Attachment 43338

Attachment 43339

Attachment 43340


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:
Re-inserted images.
Added New Blockbuster Mod update, Martigen's Monster Mod 2.01


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Added link to version 1.3 of Qarl's Texture Pack III,
one of the Superstar Blockbuster Mod recommendations.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update
-----------
Unique Landscapes Project announced a new Unique Landscape Mod,
"Imperial Isle". Also several UL mods have new versions, FallenLeaf Everglade,
Beaches of Cyrodiil and Entius Gorge. I have upgraded my links in GROUP II Mod Recomendations (World Textures)


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Reworked a lot of text and cleaned it up due to some editing problems a week
or two ago.


----------



## Rakukojin

I just recently got Oblivion and I'm only interested in mods that affects the graphics rather than gameplay. I've tried Qarl's Texture Pack and although it makes the game look amazing, my FPS takes a big hit because my GPU only has 320MB. Any recommendation for world texture mods that looks really great without causing a performance hit?


----------



## jamenta

Hi Rakukojin. Thx for checking out my FAQ. I'm surprised the 8800 doesn't
do Q3 well. It should work fine however with Qarl's Pack 2, his earlier version.

Don't forget to download the night graphic packages, beautiful stars & planets.
It's worth it.

Also, I do strongly recommend one gameplay mod, even if you don't plan on using
any others, that's Oscuro's Overhaul, which won Gamespy's best player mod of
the year for 2006. Oscuro's really fixes a lot of stuff and also does away with dynamic
monster leveling which most people agree was a bad decision by Bethseda in an
otherwise remarkable game.


----------



## civilr

Nice thread you have done here, I respect it even more because you have kept it updated and answered questions since the time you started it.

As a side note here for anyone playing Oblivion. If you are new to the game and don't really know what is going one then I suggest you pick up Qarl's Texture Pack (v3 for cards with 512mb RAM+, v2 for lower than 512mb RAM; yes that's you 320mb GTSers). This isn't so much a mod as it is a reskin of the entire game (almost, minus some stuff). It pretty much makes the game look like a graphical masterpiece afterwards (with this I will put up with the badly coded game, without this the game looks like **** and I wouldn't trade a penny to play it with stock graphics and all the bugs).

Download the Unofficial Oblivion Patch and use that as it fixes a ton of stuff in the game that can range from causing crashes to corrupting save game files.

On a last note, the gameplay in Oblivion is something horrid. It sucks, plain and simple. The system they use allows for a ton of exploits and makes the game way to easy (even on hard). I will give the game a point for graphics (provided it has Qarl's textures installed) so it wins in that department but like the saying goes "you can't have your cake and eat it too". What you will want to do is get the OSCURO'S OBLIVION OVERHAUL mod. It completely redoes the entire game down to every last detail (yes this includes the maker actually placing chests and jewelry boxes by hand in houses/dungeons throughout the world).

OSCURO'S OBLIVION OVERHAUL pretty much redesigns the whole game's system and about half the mods listed on the original post in this thread change stuff that is already altered when you use OSCURO'S OBLIVION OVERHAUL so a lot of it will be unnecessary (yes I have read the entire change log for v1.31).

Anyways, like I was saying...If you are either new or have just recently started then you should install all three things I mentioned here and start your character (if you already have one started I recommend you delete him and restart as a lot of these changes and bug fixes may not take effect within your current game).


----------



## jamenta

civilr,thanks for your feedback!









I'm curious what mods I'm recommending that are already in Oscuro? Note
that some mods I recommend, such as Living Economy, because Oscuro's
uses an older version and he says in his readme file that it's OK to use the
more current Living Economy, so I recommend it. But if there is anything
I recommend that's duplicated I'd like to know so I'm not redundant in
my recommendations.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

New OFFICIAL Bethseda Oblivion patch, version 1.2
Text updated, link included.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Upsate

New link to Unofficial Patch (to be used with new official patched 1.2).
Fixes over 1000 bugs.


----------



## chrisb

Hi Jamenta,

First off, let me start by saying what an excellent modding guide you have written. I am completely new to Oblivion and found your guide the only one out there that actually does a good job of explaining things.

Onto my problem. I have recently upgraded to a Core 2 Duo E6600, eVGA i680, 150GB WD Raptor, 1GB 4-4-4-12 Corsair memory, GF8800 GTX. One of my reasons for upgrading was to play Oblivion. I have downloaded and installed all of the mods you have listed with the exception of using BTQ's 4096 LOD normals instead of the 2048.

Now the game runs relatively ok in terms of frame rates, but when I start "walking" I get a lot of HD thrashing when the game needs to load in new landscape items that come into view, i.e trees and the like.

Could this be down to only have 1 GB of system RAM ? Or have I simply gone too far with having the best mods and my system is paying the price ?

Thanks once again.


----------



## jamenta

Hi Chris. Glad you like my FAQ.









I can't give you a definitive answer, that is, I am not absolutely sure what
your problem is. You have an excellent GPU ... does your 8800 have over 512M memory?
I think there are some 8800s being release that only have
320M. My 7900 GTO has 512M memory on board, and I believe to run Qarl III
without problems, you need at least 512M. Your 8800 GTX outclasses my GTO, but my
performance is just fine with the GTO. I imagine you have the latest NVidia
drivers as well....

Going to 2 GB may solve your problem, although I can't guarantee it. But
most high-end gamer systems are at 2 GB now anyway, so another 1G stick
wouldn't hurt you in the long run.

Also, check out the TWEAK OPTIMIZATION guide I recommend in my FAQ.
There are a number of tweaks that may resolve your loading problem as well.

I can tell you with the system I have (see my specs) I do not thrash when
walking around. But I also have two Seagate Barracudas (320G) 7900.10
Perpendiculars running in RAID 0 (I bought two on Newegg for about $100 each),
which increases my load thru-put considerably.

Let me know if you resolve the problem. Most likely it's the texture mod load
that is causing the thrashing and you are running out of memory, either on
the GPU card or your general system memory.


----------



## jamenta

Chris:

Also, check out the TWEAK OPTIMIZATION guide I recommend in my FAQ.
There are a number of tweaks that may resolve your loading problem as well.

Go here: http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html


----------



## chrisb

Hi Jamenta,

Thanks for your reply. MY GF8800 GTX is the 768MB version. I really do suspect that it is system RAM. If it was a GPU issue my frame rate whilst standing still would be suffering (i.e just panning left to right) but it doesnt.

May have to dip into the pot I think!


----------



## Rakukojin

I love the newest official patch because the new LOD textures from the patch seems to run more smoothly for me than adding LOD texture mods.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rakukojin* 
I love the newest official patch because the new LOD textures from the patch seems to run more smoothly for me than adding LOD texture mods.

Cool.







I wonder if the quality is about the same? It's usually a trade-off
of speed over quality.


----------



## n8deezy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
FAQ Upsate

New link to Unofficial Patch (to be used with new official patched 1.2).
Fixes over 1000 bugs.

The Unofficial Patch link is now dead


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8deezy* 
The Unofficial Patch link is now dead









Hi n8deezy,

I just checked the link and it worked for me. It might be the site was
down when you tried it.


----------



## Criswell

"Holy Crap"


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
"Holy Crap"

I guess that's a compliment.







Thx.


----------



## n8deezy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Hi n8deezy,

I just checked the link and it worked for me. It might be the site was
down when you tried it.

Yeah, site must have been down. This is the best TES Oblivion FAQ I've ever read by the way.


----------



## jamenta

Thx.


----------



## IG_Chris

Wow, this guide is great! I love the recommended mods section: it's not too huge, but it has enough in it. On a side note, from what I can gather, Better Tiling Textures for Qarl 1.11 (http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=6996) is not recommended for usage with Qarl's Texture Pack III. Reading through the forum thread, as well as http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/qtp3faq, it looks like that is only for Qarl's 1.2. I'm going to have to check this thread regularly, it's awesome! Thanks.


----------



## jamenta

Thanks Chris. And thanks for the tip on Qarl 1.11. I need to review that, as
I was under the impression that 1.11 was useful. I'll take it out if you're
right.


----------



## n8deezy

What mod is used in this screenshot? I have the illumination within mod but it still doesn't look like this! (HDR/settings maxed).


----------



## jamenta

Hmm. I use all the texture mods I have listed in my FAQ, which includes
Qarl's III, Enhanced Water & Improved Trees & Flora. I also do have HDR
turned on. It may be possible that the particular GPU I'm using, a 7900 GTO
could create a different visual effect than the GPU you are using, which I see
is a 7600 gt an older NVidia model. Although I am not absolutely certain.

It may be I just got a lucky shot. But all the images I have in my FAQ do
come from my own game & rig using all the mods I list in my FAQ.


----------



## n8deezy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Hmm. I use all the texture mods I have listed in my FAQ, which includes
Qarl's III, Enhanced Water & Improved Trees & Flora. I also do have HDR
turned on. It may be possible that the particular GPU I'm using, a 7900 GTO
could create a different visual effect than the GPU you are using, which I see
is a 7600 gt an older NVidia model. Although I am not absolutely certain.

It may be I just got a lucky shot. But all the images I have in my FAQ do
come from my own game & rig using all the mods I list in my FAQ.

Yeah I guess it could be the texture packs or a lucky shot. I haven't really gotten to see a good beach sunset either. My 7600 displays great for its price I think (comparing to a friends 8800 640mb model). I only take a few hits such as a lower screen resolution, lower fps, and smoother normal mapping, but my lighting effects are just as good.


----------



## jamenta

I also use Natural Environments that could be effecting the lighting as well, via cloud coverage, time of day, etc.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8deezy* 
Yeah I guess it could be the texture packs or a lucky shot. I haven't really gotten to see a good beach sunset either. My 7600 displays great for its price I think (comparing to a friends 8800 640mb model). I only take a few hits such as a lower screen resolution, lower fps, and smoother normal mapping, but my lighting effects are just as good.

Yeah I agree. I really don't think it's your 7600. I did get that glow ring
effect on the sun when I took the picture, and the whole sunset experience was
awesome ... I really felt like I was right there on the shore watching the glow of
the sun as it went down... and it was golden, moody, and quiet.

It may be my weather mod: Natural Environments that's the main contributor.


----------



## Sunburnti

Any reason this isn't stickied. Or put up with the main Oblivion post. It's simply an amazing read.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunburnti* 
Any reason this isn't stickied. Or put up with the main Oblivion post. It's simply an amazing read.

Not sure. I know they're working on creating a new FAQ section/design. But given
the volume now of this FAQ, might be a good idea. Thanks for the
compliment.


----------



## str8maniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Yeah I agree. I really don't think it's your 7600. I did get that glow ring
effect on the sun when I took the picture, and the whole sunset experience was
awesome ... I really felt like I was right there on the shore watching the glow of
the sun as it went down... and it was golden, moody, and quiet.

It may be my weather mod: Natural Environments that's the main contributor.

It was the Natural Environments Mod that made the sunset look so good, it doesn't work well with my system for some reason though. Which is weird because I run Qarls TP3 fine.

(Note : I am the same user as n8deezy, that account is majorly bugged.)


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *str8maniac* 
It was the Natural Environments Mod that made the sunset look so good, it doesn't work well with my system for some reason though. Which is weird because I run Qarls TP3 fine.

(Note : I am the same user as n8deezy, that account is majorly bugged.)

Ah, that's good to know. I didn't realize Natural Environments was that
good! Thanks.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Corrected links, removed two recommended mods. Immersive sound conflicted with Natural Environments, NE takes precedence. Removed
Arena Fix due to problems.


----------



## jamenta

Wow, 10,000 views.


----------



## IG_Chris

Hi Jamenta.
Even though the BTQ Textures (http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=1928) aren't for use with QTP3, using the BTQ 2048 LODs (http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=7212) with QTP3 is still recommended, especially when using Qarl's 4096 LOD Normals (http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...etail&id=2246). Sorry if I caused any confusion about this earlier.
I'm trying to put together a neat package of alot of the mods you recommended, and it's pretty frustrating trying to get some of the mods to work together happily, but I'm having tons of fun trying.

Also, looking at http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/loadorder , it seems like you might want to change your load order a little (altough I'm no mod expert, so I could be way off here). Oscuro said himself though:
"But, as far as DLC stuff, load it after OOO. UoP should always go on top of your list, right after the ESMs." (http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=668889)
Heres to hoping Oscuro's 1.32 comes out soon








Thanks for keeping stuff updated.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

New link to version 2.1.3 of blockbuster mod Natural Environments.
This is big news, as it has been some time since this mod has been
updated and it is one of the best player mods out there.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IG_Chris* 
Hi Jamenta.
Even though the BTQ Textures (http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=1928) aren't for use with QTP3, using the BTQ 2048 LODs (http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=7212) with QTP3 is still recommended, especially when using Qarl's 4096 LOD Normals (http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...etail&id=2246). Sorry if I caused any confusion about this earlier.
I'm trying to put together a neat package of alot of the mods you recommended, and it's pretty frustrating trying to get some of the mods to work together happily, but I'm having tons of fun trying.

Also, looking at http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/loadorder , it seems like you might want to change your load order a little (altough I'm no mod expert, so I could be way off here). Oscuro said himself though:
"But, as far as DLC stuff, load it after OOO. UoP should always go on top of your list, right after the ESMs." (http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=668889)
Heres to hoping Oscuro's 1.32 comes out soon








Thanks for keeping stuff updated.


Hey Chris, thanks for the info!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

New version of Castle Dunkerlore, updated link.


----------



## jamenta

View 11,000. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added Mod Ordering link to dev_akm recommendations in Section IV.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Fixed linked to Phoenix Amon Book Jackets.


----------



## jamenta

12,000 views!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Removed Crowded Roads Revamped from recommendation list due to load/save problems that cropped up in my game that was sourced (after an hour of searching) on this mod.

Made minor language change.


----------



## jamenta

A sample pic from my current game with all player texture mods listed in the FAQ:


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update April 15:

Updated version of major mod: Beautiful People to 2.5, now has Shivering
Isle compatibility.

Discovered that Beautiful Stars and Nebular planet mods do not add their
textures properly when using Natural Environments and added new load
instructions for both mods in my World Textures recommendations section.

Added 2nd reference to Natural Environments in my Light/Sound
recommendation section, as the NE mod will create some remarkable
sunset effects (as seen in the pic I include of my avatar standing at Anvil
Bay)


----------



## jamenta

Rmvd.


----------



## jamenta

Here is a sample pic of night sky with Beautiful Stars & the Moon mod. You 
just have to make sure the .dds files are manually loaded into /data/NaturalEnvironments/Sky if you're using the Natural Environments Mod as well.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added Natural Interiors 0.9 Beta to my Sound and Light
Recommendations Group. An exciting mod that
allows you to see out interior windows in Oblivion.

Also moved Unofficial Official Mod Patch from Misc but still
Good Group to Blockbuster Group, and changed the link
from version 5 to the new version 6 which supports
Shivering Isles.


----------



## jamenta

Picture with Natural Interiors mod in effect:


----------



## Hydro

Very nice







+rep


----------



## jamenta

Thx Hydro!


----------



## Delphi

Awsome FAQ love it great work rep+


----------



## jamenta

Well thank you Delphi. Hope it helps.


----------



## TaiDinh

So I bought Oblivion and it just blew more holes on my socks. This game is great! XD It beats Risk Your Life like the game never existed.

I'm going to try realistic modes now. Which one do you guys use? There's so many so I want to be narrowed down.


----------



## jamenta

Hi TaiDinh. Yeah, I agree Oblivion is awesome!









Check out my MOD Recommendations in my FAQ, which is the first post on this forum. If you're looking for realism I would start with my recommendations in the World Textures Group & the Character Textures Group. I also strongly recommend you download and install all the mods I list in my Blockbuster group (or at least get Oscuro's Overhaul, Natural Environments, and the unofficial patch).

Have fun!


----------



## TaiDinh

Would installing 2-3 overhaul mods mess things up?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Would installing 2-3 overhaul mods mess things up?



Yes. Usually you need to pick one Overhaul Mod and then research what other big mods are compatible with it. All the mods in my recommendations section I play with in my own game and they do not conflict in a major way (some minor conflicts tho). Oscuro's Overhaul Mod is probably the best to get, it's huge, has had the most dedicated work by Salgudo, and even won Gamespy's best Mod of the year award.


----------



## TaiDinh

Well, I'm wondering around and I see big yellow polygons. Could this be my video card? Even most of the monsters are square with a blue ! in the middle.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Well, I'm wondering around and I see big yellow polygons. Could this be my video card? Even most of the monsters are square with a blue ! in the middle.

Hmm, not good. It's not your video card. Likely is you need to edit Bethseda's .bsa texture directly, and the best way to do that is using the Oblivion Mod Manager or OBMM. Read the instructions on the mods you installed, and check out the Archive Invalidation utility in OBMM.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Hmm, not good. It's not your video card. Likely is you need to edit Bethseda's .bsa texture directly, and the best way to do that is using the Oblivion Mod Manager or OBMM. Read the instructions on the mods you installed, and check out the Archive Invalidation utility in OBMM.

Can you list all the mods you are using?


----------



## jamenta

All the mods I am using are in my FAQ in my recommendations section. Click on the link in my sig! (It's the first post on this forum.)


----------



## jamenta

Here are pics in and around Topal Island from the Topal Island Mod:


----------



## TaiDinh

I can't wait for Friday night. This game is beautiful.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I can't wait for Friday night. This game is beautiful.


It is the most beautiful game I've ever played. Oblivion really is a next-generational leap in computer gaming.

And you're in for a treat Tai, because those are just stills. In the game,
you see the rain fall, the trees sway, and the sun set.









Note: the quality of those pics do depend on the player mods that effect textures and
lighting.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


It is the most beautiful game I've ever played. Oblivion really is a next-generational leap in computer gaming.

And you're in for a treat Tai, because those are just stills. In the game,
you see the rain fall, the trees sway, and the sun set.










I played some of it yesterday. I got the emerald from the king and I went to that guy. Holy hell lol I gave the priest a arrow to the head and the preists came after me lol. I ran outside and they followed @[email protected] Now that's awesome.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I played some of it yesterday. I got the emerald from the king and I went to that guy. Holy hell lol I gave the priest a arrow to the head and the preists came after me lol. I ran outside and they followed @[email protected] Now that's awesome.


Yes, the AI is fun! What mods are you using?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Yes, the AI is fun! What mods are you using?


I uninstalled everything last night because of the weird yellow things I saw. I'll probably download most of the mods under blockbuster. And read about the others.


----------



## jamenta

Yeah, my Blockbuster recommendations are a great start. Natural Environments & Qarl's III will boost your visuals right away.


----------



## Heru

heads up
tessource.net links are all broken now
guess they "moved"?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


heads up
tessource.net links are all broken now
guess they "moved"?


I just found out about today as well. According to the web page they posted,
they are in the process of "moving". The change is due to their servers
not being able to handle the increased load since Shivering Isles...

As soon as their new site is active, I'll check the links. Probably going to
have to redo them all. Sigh. But it will be worth it.


----------



## Heru

Still looking for a working link to the Life Translated mod. Googled it a little, with no luck. Know any other sources?


----------



## jamenta

Heru, it looks like Scrolls are back up and my links are still good! whoo hoo.
Don't have to relink all of them. Although when I get home from work, will double check them.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Heru, it looks like Scrolls are back up and my links are still good! whoo hoo.
Don't have to relink all of them. Although when I get home from work, will double check them.


Nice. Thanks for letting me know, there were a few mods I couldn't find elsewhere that I wanted to check out.

Question for you: HDR or Bloom?

I'm a little torn. Bloom's AA options are nice for smoothing, removing model jaggedness and whatnot, but once you see HDR in an area (interiors seem to be the best) with lots of lighting.. amazing.

What's your preference and why?

Also, wth's up with "Self Shadows" looking so crappy? Seems lots of people have issues with them. I know the edges of shadows, specifically on npcs, look dirty and gritty when I have it enabled. Do you know of any unofficial and/or third party mods that addresses this?


----------



## jamenta

HDR is better. Just observe how well HDR works with Sun effects on water or even as you look thru trees. It's remarkable.

I suggest you turn off Self Shadows. It will help your FPS rate and frankly, doesn't add a whole lot to your visuals.

If you check out my link to the tweak guide in the FAQ, there are a number of tweaks that guide suggests including turning off self shadows.


----------



## Lelin

Thank you Jamenta, you did amazing work! I have read every single words in your FAQ and I'm reinstalling Oblivion at the moment! Can't wait to see the quests list! Lots of downloading ahead!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


Thank you Jamenta, you did amazing work! I have read every single words in your FAQ and I'm reinstalling Oblivion at the moment! Can't wait to see the quests list! Lots of downloading ahead!


Wow. Thx for the compliment.







Let me know how it works out and what you
think. Yeah, I plan on updating my quest list section someday, but dev/akm's
recommendations in the link I give are so good and up-to-date it's going to be
hard for me to add anything more to the quests he already recommends!


----------



## Lelin

Downloaded blockbusters, installing...!


----------



## jamenta

More sample pics with applied player mods:


----------



## Lelin

Quick question: I don't know which mod caused that but the writing in tab are all oversized. In maps and inventory, etc. Do you know any way to fix that?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelin* 
Quick question: I don't know which mod caused that but the writing in tab are all oversized. In maps and inventory, etc. Do you know any way to fix that?

Most likely the: Phinix Dark UI mod. It requires you to go into your Oblivion profile & change fonts I believe. Take a look at the readme file for the mod, it will tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Nice. Thanks for letting me know, there were a few mods I couldn't find elsewhere that I wanted to check out.

Question for you: HDR or Bloom?

I'm a little torn. Bloom's AA options are nice for smoothing, removing model jaggedness and whatnot, but once you see HDR in an area (interiors seem to be the best) with lots of lighting.. amazing.

What's your preference and why?

Also, wth's up with "Self Shadows" looking so crappy? Seems lots of people have issues with them. I know the edges of shadows, specifically on npcs, look dirty and gritty when I have it enabled. Do you know of any unofficial and/or third party mods that addresses this?

Heru: My original answer to your question, for some reason I'm clueless on, I said Bloom when I meant HDR. HDR is better. Bloom fakes lighting effects in my opinion, whereas HDR really has more realistic lighting.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Heru: My original answer to your question, for some reason I'm clueless on, I said Bloom when I meant HDR. HDR is better. Bloom fakes lighting effects in my opinion, whereas HDR really has more realistic lighting.

Ahh, okay.

So, I installed the huge texture pack, Qrts, or whatever it's called. Is it just me, or do textures only look marginally enhanced? Looks more like he took the textures then just made them look bumpier. In reality, its look crappier for some reason.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Ahh, okay.

So, I installed the huge texture pack, Qrts, or whatever it's called. Is it just me, or do textures only look marginally enhanced? Looks more like he took the textures then just made them look bumpier. In reality, its look crappier for some reason.

Something is wrong. You should see a huge difference right away. (Take a look at my pics a few posts back) Are you using OBMM and using the Archive Invalidation Utility? You need to edit the original .bsa files for the textures to work. Best way to do that is using OBMM.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Something is wrong. You should see a huge difference right away. Are you using OBMM and using the Archive Invalidation Utility? You need to edit the original .bsa files for the textures to work. Best way to do that is using OBMM.

That must be my problem then.

Downloaded OBMM but at that moment it looked a little too intimidating for me try fart around with. I'll give it a try tonight after work.

What are your suggested hair packs? I have Ren's, or whatever.. but although those hairs look nice up close, once you zoom out they have major clipping issues.


----------



## jamenta

I use the Beautiful People mod & others (see my Character Textures recommendations). Beautiful People includes a whole slew of character texture upgrades and is big.

Yeah, it must be you're not editing the .bsa files. You will find instructions in the Qarl's III readme and also instrucitons in OBMM. OBMM is a bit intimidating but worth the effort once you get it running. You only have to use a few functions with it really: Create, Activate (your OMODs). Then
use the Archive Invalidation utility to update your textures.

The effort is worth it though.


----------



## jamenta

The images you should see Heru should be comparable to the pics I've posted lately on this forum. Also you can check out the Screenshot forum where I post Oblivion pics as well.


----------



## Heru

Well, I was using the Beautiful People mod. Maybe it's another case of it not functioning fully because I didn't use it through OBMM.

One more question, lol. Thanks for all you help, by the way, much appreciated.

I've noticed that the body model for females characters aren't very feminine, kinda look like a boy. They also seem to have REALLY long necks, which looks quite strange. Anything that alters this to make em more feminine, as far as body shape?

I made a female character last night who was really cute, but then once I got in game and fully looked at her, I deleted her.. lol. Looked like a giraffe with a dude's body.


----------



## Lelin

Second block downloaded. Lots and lots of mods lol. Quick question: Do you make mods?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Well, I was using the Beautiful People mod. Maybe it's another case of it not functioning fully because I didn't use it through OBMM.

One more question, lol. Thanks for all you help, by the way, much appreciated.

I've noticed that the body model for females characters aren't very feminine, kinda look like a boy. They also seem to have REALLY long necks, which looks quite strange. Anything that alters this to make em more feminine, as far as body shape?

I made a female character last night who was really cute, but then once I got in game and fully looked at her, I deleted her.. lol. Looked like a giraffe with a dude's body.


There is a mod out there that improves female bodies but I think it's 
incompatible with Beautiful People. You can do a search on Elder Scrolls 
and it will come up I'm pretty sure.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


Second block downloaded. Lots and lots of mods lol. Quick question: Do you make mods?


No, haven't done that yet. I'm so busy keeping the FAQ up-to-date barely
have time to play the game itself!


----------



## Heru

Thanks for all your help jamenta, you certainly are knowledgeable.

I ended up playing my female character a little more, got her some nice armor that covers up her boy body, lol. Neck is still a little long for how small her head is, but eh.. no biggie.

Tonight after work I'll get OBMM working properly and re-install all the mods.


----------



## Dezixn

Hey i'm thinking i'm going to get oblivion as kind of a reward after i take my AP US History test, and as something to keep me busy during the summer.

I love your guide of mods and stuff.

My rig could def handle Oblivion on pretty much the highest settings with Quarls Texture pack III and some of those other texture packs that you recommended right?
Just wanting to know : ]
I want to be wowed by the game, and have something to wow my friends with lol.


----------



## jamenta

Oh yeah, you got the rig for it.







And if you install the mods correctly (make sure you read the readmes each mod comes with) and I also suggest you use OBMM, you'll definitely wow your friends. The graphics are among the best around. And those stills I have been posting don't show the actual dynamics of water flowing, the wind thru trees, when it rains, sound, etc.


----------



## Dezixn

Sounds good,
i look forward to being late to my summer job because of oblivion lol.
14 days until i buy it : ]


----------



## Lelin

Is it normal I now get my ass beaten up at lvl 1 at Kvatch?


----------



## jamenta

Heh, if you have Oscuro's Overhaul installed. You bet!


----------



## Lelin

Ok







I guess I should level a bit before starting







. I don't understand AFLevelmod... how do we gain *stats*?


----------



## jamenta

AF Level is pretty complex. You need to read the readme instructs that come with it. You put on a ring however and you get to decide among several options how you want to level. You have a few different options depending on whether you want to level quickly or make it more of a challenge.


----------



## Lelin

Which choice did you pick for AF?


----------



## jamenta

I made it more challenging and did the 10 major skills choice I think. It's been awhile. I like to take my time and enjoy the game, and when I level, make it mean something.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Updated

Changes to Recommended Mods:
-Version for Harvest [Flora] upgraded to 3.0
-Version for UL Ancient Yews upgraded to 1.2
-Fixed Link for Parasitex New Vampires
-Replaced Slof's Dremora Textures with Alternate Dremora Textures 2.1
-Removed Complete Dremora


----------



## jamenta

Another sample pic of Mod'd Oblivion. Here it is raining
which is always pretty cool to experience in the game:


----------



## Dezixn

Is that will all the texture pack stuff on?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dezixn*


Is that will all the texture pack stuff on?


Yes. All the pics I have posted are with the texture mods I list in my
recommendations section of the FAQ.


----------



## jamenta

Church at night shots:


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE

Whew! Lots of updates this time round. All of it either removing or adding
new mod recommendations. But some major mods were removed and a few
major mods were added on to my recommendations. The most change was
to my Character Texture Group. Below is the list of updates:

Removed Mighty Magick -To many conflicts and support by original author
is no longer continued. Also mod was questionable
in parts
Removed Mighty Magick
OOO Skill Rate Fix -Well obviously since Mighty Magick is no longer
recommended

Removed Beautiful People -To constrictive in allowing character upgrades
with smaller higher quality mods. Too many
compatibility problems and restrictions. I also
really don't think Elaborate Eyes is that great
compared to the original eyes enhanced with the
vanilla Eyes Addon mod.

Removed Natural Weather Patch -The latest Natural Environments works
fine without the patch.

Removed Bloodeus Unique Stuff -Perhaps not as unique as I once thought.

Removed More Arena Spectators -Didn't think it was that good after awhile

ADDED
Quest Award Leveller -This is Quarn's version that just came out and I wish
I had recommended a leveler earlier. Quarn puts
out high quality mods.

Male Full Body -Much better male character body texture
Seamless Male Mesh -Completes the male upgrade with three types.
Quality Female Textures -Much better boobs
Vanilla's Eyes Addon -Just broadens the original Oblivion eyes which
aren't that bad really
Alternate Dremora Texture -A much more virile and interesting Dremora than
the previous textures I recommended

Kafei's Armored Circlets -A new addition by Kafei who has already provided
two excellent texture item mods, and his new
Circlets mod is no exception

DB Shadow Armor ELITE -Very cool armor, check out the link

Slof's Oblivion Goth Shop II -A very popular clothing mod and fits well with
the new Alternate Dremora Texture


----------



## Lelin

Darn official stuff







. Purchased the plugins and they messed up my Mod Manager, can't move my mod order like I want anymore -_-, 4th reinstall.







everything ran so smooth until the plugins


----------



## jamenta

Argh! I know the feeling.









By the way, I load Bethseda's official plug-ins last (and don't forget to
get the unofficial offical patches for the plug-ins by Quarn & Kivan).

Knights also goes near the end of the load list as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


FAQ UPDATE

Whew! Lots of updates this time round. All of it either removing or adding
new mod recommendations. But some major mods were removed and a few
major mods were added on to my recommendations. The most change was
to my Character Texture Group. Below is the list of updates:

Removed Mighty Magick -To many conflicts and support by original author
is no longer continued. Also mod was questionable
in parts
Removed Mighty Magick 
OOO Skill Rate Fix -Well obviously since Mighty Magick is no longer
recommended

Removed Beautiful People -To constrictive in allowing character upgrades
with smaller higher quality mods. Too many
compatibility problems and restrictions. I also 
really don't think Elaborate Eyes is that great 
compared to the original eyes enhanced with the 
vanilla Eyes Addon mod.

Removed Natural Weather Patch -The latest Natural Environments works
fine without the patch.

Removed Bloodeus Unique Stuff -Perhaps not as unique as I once thought.

Removed More Arena Spectators -Didn't think it was that good after awhile

ADDED
Quest Award Leveller -This is Quarn's version that just came out and I wish
I had recommended a leveler earlier. Quarn puts
out high quality mods.

Male Full Body -Much better male character body texture
Seamless Male Mesh -Completes the male upgrade with three types.
Quality Female Textures -Much better boobs
Vanilla's Eyes Addon -Just broadens the original Oblivion eyes which
aren't that bad really
Alternate Dremora Texture -A much more virile and interesting Dremora than
the previous textures I recommended

Kafei's Armored Circlets -A new addition by Kafei who has already provided
two excellent texture item mods, and his new
Circlets mod is no exception

DB Shadow Armor ELITE -Very cool armor, check out the link

Slof's Oblivion Goth Shop II -A very popular clothing mod and fits well with
the new Alternate Dremora Texture



Mighty Magick did look like a piece of trouble but got it working fine. I think I'll keep it to enjoy a bit of it. Then I'll see. Beautiful people did make so conflict with other characther mods. I'll have to try the new eyes, looks cool. But the one that definitively looks the coolest is Quam's award leveler, very good idea, totally logic.


----------



## jamenta

Yes, the leveler is a popular mod and I should have added it a long time ago.


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Argh! I know the feeling.









By the way, I load Bethseda's official plug-ins last (and don't forget to
get the unofficial offical patches for the plug-ins by Quarn & Kivan).

Knights also goes near the end of the load list as well.

Good luck.










When I tried taking them down the list they got locked in the middle of the list O_O and then everything mixed up and I couldn't get the Official plugins unofficial patches below!


----------



## jamenta

What I did was for each Official plug-in, I made an OMOD. Then I put all the plug-ins into a GROUP called Official Plug-ins.

I group all my OMODS, pretty much in the groupings listed in my FAQ. I have Blockbuster OMOD group, World Texture OMODS, etc.


----------



## Lelin

Ok I will have to learn omodding


----------



## jamenta

What's great about an OMOD is once you create one, then you no longer have to keep track of all the files associated with a particular player mod. So when you go to install or uninstall, all you do is activate or deactive the OMOD, and OBMM will then add or remove all the files associated with that OMOD.

Also with an OMOD, you can keep tracking info such as the version of the player mod you installed and a link to the website you got the mod from. It really is useful as you begin installing multiple mods.


----------



## Lelin

I'm getting my ass beaten down in OOO. Where should I start? I could always do some cheap jumping around, casting spells over and over but I want to play it for real this time. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


What's great about an OMOD is once you create one, then you no longer have to keep track of all the files associated with a particular player mod. So when you go to install or uninstall, all you do is activate or deactive the OMOD, and OBMM will then add or remove all the files associated with that OMOD.

Also with an OMOD, you can keep tracking info such as the version of the player mod you installed and a link to the website you got the mod from. It really is useful as you begin installing multiple mods.


Omods are nice indeed, everything works fine!


----------



## jamenta

Beasts & Beauty


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Bah...I decided I check out you recomended UI for Oblivion and it looks nice and all and at first side I liked it but I then I found out the iventory is totally screwed. The item descriptions are all messed up with big cursive writing so that it is a total mess

Any idea how I can remove it with out re-intalling? or at least put a better UI over the one I got?


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


Bah...I decided I check out you recomended UI for Oblivion and it looks nice and all and at first side I liked it but I then I found out the iventory is totally screwed. The item descriptions are all messed up with big cursive writing so that it is a total mess

Any idea how I can remove it with out re-intalling? or at least put a better UI over the one I got?


Yep. go to My Documents\\My Games\\Oblivion. Double click oblivion.ini and then change the fonts section with
[Fonts]
SFontFile_1=Data\\Fonts\\Kingthings_Regular.fnt
SFontFile_2=Data\\Fonts\\Kingthings_Shadowed.fnt
SFontFile_3=Data\\Fonts\\Theo_Kingthings_Petrock_2 2_DarNified.fnt
SFontFile_4=Data\\Fonts\\Daedric_Font.fnt
SFontFile_5=Data\\Fonts\\Theo_Kingthings_Petrock_1 8_DarNified.fnt


----------



## jamenta

Thx Lelin.

I should put in my FAQ ... look these are great mods done by players but it's
in your best interest to read the readme file that comes with each player mod.


----------



## Heru

Got Qarl's working. Nice, like it. Some of the underground textures, stone and such, look just like they've been made more bumpy/textured (seems to be the fad in "re-texturing" mods these days) which is a little -bleh-, but over all it does look very nice especially outside or in town.

I believe it's with OOO (might be the Modular mod too, but pretty sure it's OOO) I'm getting weird problems. In some areas, looks like they should be lighted, I'm getting yellow cones and boxes replacing what looks to be light sources? I'm also occasionally having to restart Oblivion because my whole in-game screen will go to a funky wire-mesh mess or just black.

I'm using OBMM now for everything.

I believe these are the only mods I'm using currently:
Qarl's
Modular
OOO
Unoffical Patch
Beautiful People
IFT

Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## jamenta

Glad you finally got it to work and you can see it is improved.

What is Modular?

I was having a lot of problems with Qarl's III when I first installed it, but as
soon as I upgraded my video card driver, it went away. That's what I suspect your problem is.

I highly recommend you install Natural Environments to get some excellent
weather effects including an awesome sunset.


----------



## Lelin

Almost finised. Stealthoverhaul got corrupted and it caused the blockbuster omod to disappear. After that I reextract everything I'll be all set.

Where should I start leveling, I can't do the main quest withour getting owned (lvl 1) with OOO!


----------



## Heru

Modular Oblivion Enhanced r17

Yah, I forgot to include that I had gotten natural Environments. I haven't played Oblivion a lot for a while, so it's really hard to compare before-after.. but everything looks really well.

I can't wait until I get my new motherboard set up (arrives today) so I can re-OC and everything will run smoothly. It's a little choppy right now at full settings.

Anywho, I have all updated firmware/drivers. I don't think that's it. I am certain the yellow placeholders are only there when OOO is activated. Not sure about the wire-mesh and black screen screw ups, though.

For the list of mods I supplied earlier (including Natural Environments), what is your recommended loading order?


----------



## jamenta

dev/akm has a nice FAQ on loading order which I follow. Just before my
Recommendations section I provide the link.

I'll check out Modular Oblivion Enhanced r17. I'm always looking for new mods
that are worth recommending. It's strange that very few people let me know
what they think would be a good idea to add.

That's interesting about OOO & yellow placeholders showing up. You might
fiddle around with load order and see if that changes anything. I don't run
into the problem though. You are using the Archive Invalidation utility with
OBMM?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


Almost finised. Stealthoverhaul got corrupted and it caused the blockbuster omod to disappear. After that I reextract everything I'll be all set.

Where should I start leveling, I can't do the main quest withour getting owned (lvl 1) with OOO!


Yeah, you're not going to be able to do the main quest for awhile.







I would
start at one of the guilds and work your way up a guild. Thieves, Mages,
Fighters, etc.


----------



## jamenta

Here is a full size version of the sunset I have in the FAQ:


----------



## rfarris

"the last loaded mod will always overwrite any conflicting
data from mods before it"

one of the best parts of the FAQ, for somereason it wasent made clear with alot of mods you download, and I had to find that out the hard way.

Nice FAQ


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfarris*


"the last loaded mod will always overwrite any conflicting
data from mods before it"

one of the best parts of the FAQ, for somereason it wasent made clear with alot of mods you download, and I had to find that out the hard way.

Nice FAQ


You're right. I need to make that even clearer. Thx for suggest.


----------



## Lelin

Everything loaaded and working fine. Leveling is alot longer than before lol.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


Everything loaaded and working fine. Leveling is alot longer than before lol.


Cool! And how does it look?


----------



## Lelin

Awsome, hard on my 3700+ but no worry, stuff incoming.


----------



## jamenta

What's nice about Oblivion is it gives you a good excuse to work on
your rig!


----------



## Lelin

I don't have the guts to pay for sli to play at 1920x1080 on my TV, but the new stuff do will help alot.


----------



## Lelin

How do I hide my UI?


----------



## jamenta

Not sure what you mean. Phinix UI makes all the icons smaller. And the Dynamic crosshair mod gets rid of that annoying crosshair in the middle.

I think there is a mod out there that allows you to get rid of everything on the screen but I
don't remember the name.


----------



## Lelin

Ahhh, tought we could hide it like in most games to take screenshots.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

New Unique Landscapes Mod released: ROLLING HILLS


----------



## Lelin

Taking screenshots at ultra high, 1920x1080, everything maxed in CCC! Will post soon.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelin* 
Taking screenshots at ultra high, 1920x1080, everything maxed in CCC! Will post soon.

Very nice. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lelin

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?i...8789602yv1.jpg
http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?i...7608429ty3.jpg


----------



## jamenta

Hmm.

All I see is two icons with red x's. No pics.

Oh wait, there's the link!


----------



## Lelin

Yea, couldn't put them on OC.net, needs resize. Hosted them on imageshack.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelin* 
http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?i...8789602yv1.jpg
http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?i...7608429ty3.jpg

Very nice.







You got Qarl's installed alright. And the HD with Natural
Environments. Makes a big difference!

You should post your screenies on the screenshot forum as well.


----------



## jamenta

Another full sized pic of the smaller version in my FAQ:


----------



## jamenta

Another larger version of pic in FAQ:


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

XUL Rolling Hills version updated to 1.01


----------



## phantomgrave

Thanks for the FAQ, found what I was looking for on this page (the PHINIX IMMERSIVE DARKUI) Now to install it and check it out!


----------



## jamenta

Phinix UI is one I've recommended from the start. It's a great mod. Make sure you read over the readme file, as you do have to make a few changes to the Oblivion.ini file for the font to work properly!


----------



## jamenta

PS: Another nice UI interface mod I recommend is "Dynamic Crosshair". That gets rid of the annoying crosshair in the middle of your screen except when you go in sneak mode or if you can activate or pick-up something.


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Phinix UI is one I've recommended from the start. It's a great mod. Make sure you read over the readme file, as you do have to make a few changes to the Oblivion.ini file for the font to work properly!

Yup, got it all installed. Now to start it finally









EDIT: Tested it out, looks GREAT! ^^ I really love the velvet type background it added to the menus, looks awesome!!


----------



## jamenta

Yeah, Phinix UI is really streamlined and you can just see a lot more in your inventory and you don't have the magnifier like icons on your main viewing screen.


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


PS: Another nice UI interface mod I recommend is "Dynamic Crosshair". That gets rid of the annoying crosshair in the middle of your screen except when you go in sneak mode or if you can activate or pick-up something.


Just downloaded that one and installed it now







I'm gonna take a break from playing for a little while, I'll probably start it back up in a hour


----------



## jamenta

Good going!










I enjoy Oblivion by just taking my time. Maybe that's what's so appealing
about it, no sense of urgency!


----------



## jamenta

Reposting some Oblivion pics that I think turned out real good! All of course
depend on player mods:

Oblivion


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Updated

-Replaced Female mod recommendation to Female EyeCandy Mod. Just a 
better basic female mod in my opinion, and more recent.
-Added blockbuster mod Streamline 1.0
-Added new links to OBSE
-Added new suggest to read mod readme file
-Removed Ranger mod recommendation
-Removed previous Timekeeper (memory cleaning mod) since Streamline replaces it
-Added new descriptive text for new mods added.


----------



## Chozart

I think I need to take some time to mod oblivion


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I think I need to take some time to mod oblivion










Just downloading Qarl's III & Oscuro's will immediately improve your game
significantly.







But be careful, once you get started, it's hard to stop.


----------



## Tyrker

Does Oscuro's work with 1.2 and shivering isles?


----------



## jamenta

Not sure yet.









I've been holding of on recommending Shivering Isles because so many
player mods required to be updated for compatibility with SI. Many of
the major mods have been updated ... but I'm goin' to wait a little longer
before I do the required homework and double check all my mod 
recommendations for compatibility.

But all the reviews for SI have been really good ... and I would certainly
get it if you're really enjoying Oblivion.


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Not sure yet.









I've been holding of on recommending Shivering Isles because so many
player mods required to be updated for compatibility with SI. Many of
the major mods have been updated ... but I'm goin' to wait a little longer
before I do the required homework and double check all my mod 
recommendations for compatibility.

But all the reviews for SI have been really good ... and I would certainly
get it if you're really enjoying Oblivion.


Alright thanks, I've tried it with it and it seems to crash Oblivion with it on







so I think its that, but I don't mind the leveling system that bad







(It's the main reason I got it in the first place though) Everything alse works great and thanks for the awesome guide







.


----------



## pyr0m1

One note about the Phinix DarkUI:

you need to edit the Oblivion\\Data\\Menus\\Prefabs\\ui_config\\map_con fig.xml file from 
<_mapzoom> 150 </_mapzoom> 
to 
<_mapzoom> 200 </_mapzoom>
or else you can't see most of what's south of Leyawiin (including Deepscorn Hollow, the site of the Vile Lair)

I don't know if that was already posted, but there are a lot of pages to go through to check...

EDIT: one more thing, jamenta, as far as I can tell, you now need a fileplanet subscription to download from Planet, The Elder Scrolls. When possible, could you replace those links with TESSource, ElricM, etc?

Thanks a million.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyrker*


Alright thanks, I've tried it with it and it seems to crash Oblivion with it on







so I think its that, but I don't mind the leveling system that bad







(It's the main reason I got it in the first place though) Everything alse works great and thanks for the awesome guide







.


Thanks for the compliment Tyrker. I just remembered that Oscuros has
a beta OOO release 1.32. (Astonishing I know, and 1.32 looks REAL GOOD)

Go here: http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/ooo

It might solve your Shivering Isles compatibility.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyr0m1*


One note about the Phinix DarkUI:

you need to edit the Oblivion\\Data\\Menus\\Prefabs\\ui_config\\map_con fig.xml file from 
<_mapzoom> 150 </_mapzoom> 
to 
<_mapzoom> 200 </_mapzoom>
or else you can't see most of what's south of Leyawiin (including Deepscorn Hollow, the site of the Vile Lair)

I don't know if that was already posted, but there are a lot of pages to go through to check...


Thx pyr0m1. Yes, I think I'm the one who gave that info out. Note: you 
don't necessarily have to change the zoom to 200. You can say, for
example, change it to 175 if you don't like the real close zoom.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

Added new information & link to Oscuros Overhaul new pre-release version
1.32. Here is the link as well:

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/ooo


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

-Added link to A's List of Recommended Mods
-Cleaned up references to various links in FAQ, so that a link is
now connected to same title (Doesn't show up on separate line)


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update:

-Added Adonnay's Elven Weaponry 3.70 to Item Recommendations
-Added Thieves Arsenal 1.0 to Item Recommendations
-Added Lowpoly Grass 1.5 to World Textures Recommendations
-Added Visually Realistic Lava 1.0 to World Textures
-Added Bank of Cyrodiil

-Removed Spoons Blade from Item Recommendation list
-Removed a few solo item recommendations in Item Recommendation List
-Removed Realistic Ragdolls & Force: Compatibility issues, a year old without updates.
-Removed Improved Lava 1.5 (Replaced by Visually Realistic)

-Changed Some of the Group titles from Textures to Enhancements/Textures
-Added new pic for World Group


----------



## Tyrker

Would you recodment qarl's texture packs for video cards with 256 ram? Asking, because ever since I got it on, my game stutters. IDK if it's my hard drive or not since it goes wild whenever it happens and its really hitting the pooper.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tyrker* 
Would you recodment qarl's texture packs for video cards with 256 ram? Asking, because ever since I got it on, my game stutters. IDK if it's my hard drive or not since it goes wild whenever it happens and its really hitting the pooper.

If you want Qarl's III you should get a GPU with 512 ram. I think I recommend
that in the FAQ as well. Anything less, and you either have to severely
tweak your graphic settings or put up with all the stutters.


----------



## jamenta

One good GPU right now is NVidia's 8800 that just came out recently.


----------



## jamenta

Full sized version of first pic in my FAQ:


----------



## Sideburns

wow. now THAT is extensive.... Thanks!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sideburns* 
wow. now THAT is extensive.... Thanks!

Thanks for the compliment Burns.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Updated

Streamline Mod updated to version 2.1


----------



## jamenta

Shot from player mod'd house (lamp top right and roof eve) looking out toward the KVatch light house at night. Stars are from Beautiful Stars Mod.


----------



## phantomgrave

Nice screenshot!


----------



## jamenta

Thx. I'm still surprised I'm able to take a picture like that in a computer 
game! I don't think I would have been able to guess computer games would 
have gotten as far in graphical realism.


----------



## Warrior1986

Hey jamenta, can you tell me why after I installed everything off the Knights of the Nine CD, all the stuff I installed is checked off when I look in the Data files, but now the Oblivion.esm file is unchecked. Is that how it's supposed to be? Before, it was always checked.


----------



## jamenta

Wierd. No, everything should be checked, including the Oblivion.esm.


----------



## Warrior1986

I wonder how much longer till Oscuro releases the final version of 1.32


----------



## Chozart

This thread has valuable info, has been ongoing for a long time, is updated all the time, and is just great!

In short:

STUCK


----------



## Warrior1986

Wow. I'd rep you if I could Chozart.

CHOZART FOR MOD!!!

Oh wait.......


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


This thread has valuable info, has been ongoing for a long time, is updated all the time, and is just great!

In short:

STUCK


Now that's just too cool.









Thx CHozart!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Major Blockbuster Mod: Martigen's Monster Mod just released a new
version 3.0


----------



## wudaddy

Since I only have a 256mb card, I should download Qarl's Texture Mod 2 instead of 3 correct?


----------



## jamenta

Yes. 2 isn't that bad. 3 though is amazing. Why not get a bigger card?


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Yes. 2 isn't that bad. 3 though is amazing. Why not get a bigger card?









Okay I downloaded a few mods along with Qarl's Text 2 and although it looks amazing, I only get 20-40 outside now. How come I can't enable AA with HDR? I have the latest ATI driver, so I should be able to right?


----------



## Warrior1986

You need the Chuck patch I believe.


----------



## Chozart

You don't enable them both in Obivion. You enable AA in CCC, and HDR in Oblivion.


----------



## jamenta

Yes, Chozart is right, you can't enable both. Go with the HDR, it's worth
it. I find 20-40 outside manageable, but not everyone does.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Yes, Chozart is right, you can't enable both. Go with the HDR, it's worth
it. I find 20-40 outside manageable, but not everyone does.

Jamenta: using the method I just described, you'll have both AA (enabled in CCC) and HDR (enabled in Oblivion). This works only with ATI cards, and I believe that with the newest drivers you don't need the 'Chuck Patch' anymore.


----------



## jamenta

Ah right. My mistake. I have Nvidia not ATI. Don't know a lot about ATI. Thanks.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Jamenta: using the method I just described, you'll have both AA (enabled in CCC) and HDR (enabled in Oblivion). This works only with ATI cards, and I believe that with the newest drivers you don't need the 'Chuck Patch' anymore.

What if I don't have CCC. I just have the driver. Do I need the Chuck Patch then?

Nevermind: I'll just download the update to the 7.4 drivers with CCC.

Edit 2: Just tried it with Catalyst 7.4 drivers with CCC and it does not work. When I set the AA in CCC to forced 4x and AF to 8x, Oblivion still looks exactly the same. What am I doing wrong? I believe "Chuck Patch" is the Catalyst Beta 6.9 driver, so I do not want to revert back from 7.4 to 6.9. How do you guys do it with ATI cards?


----------



## garx2y

A big THANKS, jamenta for all the help this FAQ has given in my recent plunge into the mysteries of modding. I started 2 weeks ago, bookmarked around 20 sites and started reading and experimenting. Your FAQ is the place I return to most frequently.

I resisted using OBMM for a while, am now starting to feel comfortable with it, and agree with all who say it is a must have for any serious mod user.

Some issues still mystify me however and a lot of searching has failed to enlighten.

What about omods with no esp. I can activate and deactivate them with OBMM, but how do I set and change their load order?

I donâ€™t think I understand how to use OBSE for those omods that need it. Some of my mods that require it work, some donâ€™t. Would it be possible for you to provide some help in your FAQ, or give a link to some info geared to the mod user rather than the mod maker?

I canâ€™t get MMM30 to activate. With the omod download placed in OBMM and activated, I get to a screen that asks me to choose between the esp option I want to use (vanilla, compatible with OOO, or compatible with franciscoâ€™s) But nothing I do with mouse or keyboard will let me make a selection and I have to ctrl/alt/del out of OBMM. Tried building my own MMM omod out of the downloaded zip, but itâ€™s a CTD as I launch Oblivion.

Any help you or readers can provide is much appreciated. I rarely post anywhere so please forgive any protocol errors on my part.


----------



## jamenta

Hi Garx. Thanks so much for the compliments. It really does make the work
I put into the FAQ worthwhile when I get a positive review like that.

To answer your questions best I can. Mods with no esp file usually are texture or mesh type mods that do not need to have a dynamically running script (which is how I view an .esp file). Usually, a non-esp mod replaces original "vanilla" Bethseda data files that were statically used, most commonly, texture files used to texturize your images.

OBSE is real easy to use. You can think of it as an additional running process/program that you start-up whenever you play Oblivion. In fact, once you download OBSE, you always start Oblivion by launching the OBSE (OBMM will also automatically launch OBSE when you launch Oblivion). OBSE simply allows more complex player mods to be active, that could not be built normally with the regular Bethseda mod construction set.

Not sure what you mean by more links in FAQ for mod user rather than mod maker. Actually, my whole FAQ is gear'd for the mod user. I have one link only to the mod maker, and that's to the Official Construction Set. Note: you don't have to be a mod maker to be a mod user. Although learning how to make a mod sure would help you know the dynamics of each mod package.

I'm not sure what's going on with MMM30. You might post on the Elder Scrolls forum. Martigen is really good at responding promptly. Make sure you review the readme file. You can always keep
playing with the older MMM version until you figure out what's up.

Enjoy, and thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## wudaddy

Yeah just wanted to tell you that this FAQ is great! So far in my Oblivion experience so good! Everything looks beautiful I just need to do some more performance tweaks.


----------



## Warrior1986

OMG Jamenta!

Ok, so maybe it's because I haven't played it in over 6 months or it could be that my 8800GTS 640MB has way better image quality over the 7900GTX it replaced, but...

WOW!! I haven't even installed any mods yet and it looks AMAZING.

All I did was disable AA in game and enable HDR. Then forced AA and AF through the Nvidia control panel. So I don't know. I guess I <3 my 8800GTS even more now. Man, I can't wait to see what it will look like once I apply all the mods to it.

Anyways, I was playing around with one of the settings: AA Transparency. I got some interesting results. It's kind of hard to see the differences because of the darn JPEG compression but I think those of us with trained eyes should spot the differences pretty quick. That and I circled the key areas to notice in blue.




































The change between No Transparency AA and SuperSampling AA is huge. All the foliage looks a lot smoother and realistic. Problem is that it cuts my FPS by over half. However, I think that MultiSampling is almost as good. Sure I can tell the somewhat slight difference between Multi and Super, but Multi is still better than No Sampling.

Now the question is, would it be better to run 8xQ AA with MultiSampling or 4x AA with SuperSampling. When I did this comparison, the FPS drop going from 8xQ Multi to 4x Super was only 10 FPS (down from 60-61 to 50-51) at the location above in the picture. But I would have sworn that I could see a difference in Imperial City when looking at the city walls. With 4x Super, I could see some aliasing on the columns, but with 8xQ Multi, I didn't see any at all.


----------



## jamenta

Yikes. It really makes me want to get an 8800 now! But I really love my GTO.

Can you show some pics once you install Qarl's III & Natural Environments? I'll be very curious.

Congrats on the new upgrade. I'm green with jealousy.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Yeah just wanted to tell you that this FAQ is great! So far in my Oblivion experience so good! Everything looks beautiful I just need to do some more performance tweaks.

Thx wudaddy! It's cool you've been able to deploy some mods because
it really makes a big difference IMHO with Oblivion.

Post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## jamenta

You mean to remove nudity or add it? There are two mods I recommend in my Character Enhancements/Textures group that include nudity. I don't recommend the mods specifically
because they include nudity, but rather they are very good body mods that other mods
depend on ... and they happen to have nude models.

Nudity really doesn't matter to me that much. If there were better body mods without
nudity I would go with the quality first.

But I'm also not a prude. Artists have painted the nude body from Greek times. I don't
think it's anything anyone should be ashamed of.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Yikes. It really makes me want to get an 8800 now! But I really love my GTO.

Can you show some pics once you install Qarl's III & Natural Environments? I'll be very curious.

Congrats on the new upgrade. I'm green with jealousy.









Will do. In the process of doing that once I actually got Qarls. Damn file is over 1.5GB and Fileplanet is SO SLOW......


----------



## Warrior1986

OMG OMG OMG JAMENTA!!!!

Instead of blabbering on like a crazy man, I'll just let the picture do the talking. I haven't even TOUCHED Natural Environments so the comparisons are between Vanilla and Qarls Overhaul.

I'll have to make a few posts in a row since you are only allowed to do 5 attachments at a time.

Anyways, have your drool towel ready.

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Warrior1986

PART 2

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Warrior1986

PART 3

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## Warrior1986

PART 4

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## lonnie5000

Nice before and after screenies.


----------



## Warrior1986

Last picture

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









So um, yea. WOW!

The kicker is that there is zero FPS difference between the two for me. Ok fine, maybe ONE FPS less, and that's if I try really hard. Also, I did all the tweaks already according to the TweakGuide.

Well there ya go. Proof that you should get a 8800GTS 640MB or a GTX. Oh, and that Qarl's Texture Pack OWNS.


----------



## jamenta

Awesome! Thx for the pics. Qarl's really does make a giant difference.

Now you have to add in all the extras. Like the Enhanced water, the distant land textures, Natural Environments, and also what's real cool is the interiors windows mod, so those inside windows will actually have a view of the outside.

And don't forget the night sky mods, makes a big difference with the stars at night.


----------



## Warrior1986

Yep, just added Natural Environments and the night sky mods. Will post up a few of those when I get a chance. Natural Environments totally changed the "glow" of the game for lack of a better term. Before in Imperial City, the tones had a sort of coolness to them. After adding in NE, it almost feels like its summer time.

Where would I find that window mod?


----------



## jamenta

Get the enhanced water mod as well, really makes a difference.


----------



## iandh

Jamenta, would you consider adding on the first post a note that "MMM for OOO" requires OOO 1.32 RC2 to function? I had 1.31 at first and everytime I tried "MMM for OOO.esp" it would crash on start, then in my infinite wisdom I actually bothered to look at the mmm readme and it says in there that ooo 1.32 is required. Just thought it may help save another knucklehead such as myself from endless frustration.


----------



## d3daiM

What I write up! I will be sure to download and install all your recommended mods once I get the game running


----------



## Warrior1986

Bump. Thread has fallen off into OBLIVION.

(Sorry, I had to







)


----------



## Tyrker

Just for a heads up, there's now a improved trees and flora 2 out. Have it installed and it looks great







.


----------



## Warrior1986

Ohh perfect. I just reinstalled Oblivion after a formating spree I had. Link plz?


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


Ohh perfect. I just reinstalled Oblivion after a formating spree I had. Link plz?


If you're refering about Improved Trees and Flora 2 then here : http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=11891 Just released yesterday







.


----------



## Warrior1986

Did you see a noticable difference with it? Some of those trees in the screenies look damn good.


----------



## Tyrker

I had a reformat also, so I just put it all on at once. It does look nice, a little stuttering when I load (stupid ram). I just can't really make a good guess since it seems like the new ati drivers messed with the quality







. But I did play a little before the mods and it was a nice difference, espescially the grass.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Can anyone suggest any mod aside from streamline that increases performance? Seems that I went a little nuts with the texture mods and I'm a little slow outdoors.

Thanks.


----------



## Warrior1986

Streamline IMO is pretty much the standard. Is it not working for you?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


Streamline IMO is pretty much the standard. Is it not working for you?


Already using streamline and it works well for the most part. Problem is that I loaded a ton of texture mods. Outside, I get something like 25-30fps but there's one or two places that rates drop to like 15 (terrible).

Funny but I just swapped hdd and I am reloading everything from the beginning. If anyone has a suggested order of install of the popular mods, it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## henrys

excellent faq, thanks


----------



## jamenta

Thanks henrys. I feel a bit guilty as it has been awhile since I've done anything with it and it is in dire need of updating. Probably do something this weekend, at least update the current links.

Needed a break. Had been working on it continuously for a number of months.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Thanks henrys. I feel a bit guilty as it has been awhile since I've done anything with it and it is in dire need of updating. Probably do something this weekend, at least update the current links.

Needed a break. Had been working on it continuously for a number of months.


Seriously, stellar. I'm pretty sure I repped you when I came across the thread. If not, please let me know and I'd be more than happy.


----------



## jamenta

Thx for the compliment tr8!


----------



## venar303

Very Nice! I downloaded OOO, Phinix, MMM and low poly grass. Thanks for the links, its great to have everything centrally located in one post!

btw, does anyone know if Natural Environments has an effect on fps?


----------



## lou01jjd

Hi

I have just finished all the mod installs (Great list by the way!) after 3 shots at it.
I am having a little trouble with "Illumination within Revived 0.9.2" the churches do not light up. I have reinstalled twice and put in the other folders to. 
I have all of the mods (â€"the) Bata of Group V installed.

Also how do you post your system info?


----------



## adam144

hehe.

I've got back into Guild Wars recently and been thinking how great it would be to incorporate some of GW into Oblivion.

As in, the random item drops when you kill someone.

Also, wouldn't it be AWESOME to have a fiery sword? Like the fiery dragon sword in Guild Wars, which is basically .. a sword, with a dragon shaped hilt, with two orange metal things twirling round each other, then it's all on fire







I think that would own.

Or simply a normal sword with a fiery blade. It would still pwn. I don't know if this is possible but any of you leet Oblivion modders if you want to have a go at it, and I can make a 3D model.. then it would be a fun project


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adam144* 
hehe.

I've got back into Guild Wars recently and been thinking how great it would be to incorporate some of GW into Oblivion.

As in, the random item drops when you kill someone.

Also, wouldn't it be AWESOME to have a fiery sword? Like the fiery dragon sword in Guild Wars, which is basically .. a sword, with a dragon shaped hilt, with two orange metal things twirling round each other, then it's all on fire







I think that would own.

Or simply a normal sword with a fiery blade. It would still pwn. I don't know if this is possible but any of you leet Oblivion modders if you want to have a go at it, and I can make a 3D model.. then it would be a fun project









Hmm, this one has a flaming weapon. Check it out.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Oh wow! I did some reading about the OBMM and stuff.. I've been doing things the hard way!! Thank god for your FAQ


----------



## jamenta

OBMM is definitely the way to go. It takes a little bit of effort, but well worth it if you want to add/delete mods at your leisure.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Okay, so how do I use OBMM to take a bunch of files that I download for one mod (say, something with many sub folders for textures and all) and get the mod to install itself into the subfolders by itself?


----------



## ItsBobtista

Okay, so I downloaded all the mods I want to use and unzipped them to seperate folders..

What is the best way of having these installed or loaded when I play the game? Using OBMM? If so, what's the best way of utilizing that?

I am sorry, just don't want Oblivion crapping all over me...


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Honestly, I just drop the appropriate folders into my data folder and activate the .esm or .esp. This is on the smaller ones. On the larger mods, make sure to read ALL the installation instructions in the readme.

I can tell that you're a little cautious. Its not as daunting as it seems and pretty soon you'll be addicted.

Also, on post number: 275, I'm pretty sure I added the flaming weapon mod link, was I not supposed to do that? I think it was removed.

Good luck.


----------



## venar303

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Also, on post number: 275, I'm pretty sure I added the flaming weapon mod link, was I not supposed to do that? I think it was removed.

Good luck.

i'd be sad if it got removed







i missed it. wanna pm me?


----------



## ItsBobtista

Sigh... I don't get it.. I load up using Oblivion Mod Manager and I start playing and notice that textures are messed up and some weapons are just big purple streaks across my screen and light sources are huge polygonal yellow blobs..

Can someone please give me a step by step instruction set on how to install these blockbuster mods in the first post? I am having way too much trouble... and tell me what all I will need to start.. Which expansions and plug ins and all..


----------



## vkor

This POST is my primary guide for MODing. But I have one question. This nice house...

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...g?d=1173759618

...where is it ? This is MOD (free, quest or buyable) or NPC house only? And if this house is mod,what's him name? Thx for your answer.

Vladimir


----------



## greenvorlon

Hi Jamenta!

I just registered on here for the sole purpose of saying THANK YOU!! This is a completely awesome, well kept thread, and I can tell that it is important to you... I'm getting back into Oblivion after almost a year of not having a computer, and I was wanting to mod the stuffing out of it, but wasn't sure where to start (& I can't access the bethesda forums from work due to "games")... Anyway, thanks to you, I will be enjoying oblivion with a whole bunch of nice mods...

Thank you!!
green


----------



## Crazy9000

Hey, is this still up-to date?

I'm going to be having 1gb texture memory soon, so I'm starting to download alot of these. Just want to make sure I'm getting the best versions.


----------



## DVtriple6

Just check the links for updates, usually if there are any they are on the various sites.

A huge thanks to Jamenta for this. Really a great job and I had to make a sub-sub category only for Oblivion in my dl manager.









Thanks!


----------



## SZayat

This is one of the best threads


----------



## Warrior1986

Had to bump this back up, as I'm about to get back into Oblivion again. And my mod list directory has over 120 folders of mods to put in.


----------



## Heru

Recently decided to get back into Oblivion, as I never paid it the attention it deserved. I'm having a blast! Continually adding new mods. With the right grahpical upgrades and new content, it's a whole new game.

This list and it's links really need some attention, but I have a feeling OP doesn't spend much time here anymore.


----------



## Heru

Anyone have any good companion mods to suggest?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Anyone have any good companion mods to suggest?

A whole bunch here:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...y_select_id=11

Been a while since I played, maybe its time again, great game.


----------



## CrackClocker

awesome +rep


----------



## Scorpion08

sorry for the dig but thought it was useless to make a new thread over.

Im looking for a cave type home where I can take companions and things like that out in the wild is there any specific housing mods anyone can suggest?


----------



## Delphi

Um just to let you know half of your links are dead...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

All of them are pretty old anyways, most of (if not all) those mods can be found here.

www.tesnexus.com
Thats teh site that took over one of the main ones the links lead to, tessource.


----------



## go4life

love it







thank you! +rep


----------



## jamenta

Want to thank everyone for all the kind words and positive reviews. After
going through quite a life change this last year and then getting heavily
involved in my gaming life with the MMO Lord of the Rings Online, I took
as you can see, quite a long break from Oblivion and the Oblivion Mod scene.

However, I am back and I have begun fixing a lot of the broken links (at
least a year old) and revising links to updated versions of Mods. So far
I have fixed and updated links up to Group II in my recommended Mods
section, and will continue the update tomorrow.

After fixing my links, I will then proceed to see what the latest and greatest
is and begin incorporating more mods or replacement mods into the FAQ.

I hope everyone had fun with the mods that you did successfully download!


----------



## brown bird

Glad you are back! Awesome thread!


----------



## Unstableiser

Thanks for reviving the thread, I still need to complete this awesome game







Nowadays I can max it out with all the mods lol. Good to see you're about and still into modding this cool game


----------



## jamenta

Thanks so much, both of you.









Yes, definitely a cool game!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Want to thank everyone for all the kind words and positive reviews. After
going through quite a life change this last year and then getting heavily
involved in my gaming life with the MMO Lord of the Rings Online, I took
as you can see, quite a long break from Oblivion and the Oblivion Mod scene.

However, I am back and I have begun fixing a lot of the broken links (at
least a year old) and revising links to updated versions of Mods. So far
I have fixed and updated links up to Group II in my recommended Mods
section, and will continue the update tomorrow.

After fixing my links, I will then proceed to see what the latest and greatest
is and begin incorporating more mods or replacement mods into the FAQ.

I hope everyone had fun with the mods that you did successfully download!

Keep up the good work man! we need more guys like you


----------



## jamenta

OK, as usual this modification stuff takes longer than you would ever expect.

But all links have been updated and should work appropriately, and I have upgraded
version numbers, and removed a few links to player mods that have received some
pretty negative feedback due to bugs or other incompatibilities. I have also added
a few links to auxiliary mods that fix the more popular mods on my recommended mods
list.

Now that the FAQ is back to where I left it over a year ago, my next step will be to
begin looking at all the new amazing mods that have been built over this last year,
and slowly adding them to my Recommendation's list. I especially would like to see
what additional mods have been built for Sound & Light and also Mods for the Books
and Paintings of Cyrodiil. It also appears as some of the most popular newer mods
are quest/real estate mods. So I'm looking forward to exploring those as well.

If anyone has any mods they think would be good candidates for my mod list, let
me know!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Thanks for the update mate!

+Rep


----------



## SZayat

jamenta, you're awesome!

rep+


----------



## go4life

rep


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


OK, as usual this modification stuff takes longer than you would ever expect.

But all links have been updated and should work appropriately, and I have upgraded
version numbers, and removed a few links to player mods that have received some
pretty negative feedback due to bugs or other incompatibilities. I have also added
a few links to auxiliary mods that fix the more popular mods on my recommended mods
list.

Now that the FAQ is back to where I left it over a year ago, my next step will be to
begin looking at all the new amazing mods that have been built over this last year,
and slowly adding them to my Recommendation's list. I especially would like to see
what additional mods have been built for Sound & Light and also Mods for the Books
and Paintings of Cyrodiil. It also appears as some of the most popular newer mods
are quest/real estate mods. So I'm looking forward to exploring those as well.

If anyone has any mods they think would be good candidates for my mod list, let
me know!

Cheers everyone!


Looking forward to it, this guide was a big help to me in figuring out what oblivion mods to install.


----------



## jamenta

Thanks much guys. I'm glad it has helped people out there. It's my small
voluntary contribution to the WORLD heh, without the bloody market being involved.


----------



## go4life

hehe no problem! have a nice day







and please keep us updated on the mods


----------



## jamenta

Just a word of warning based on my most recent experience uploading this
final patch by Bethseda 1.2.0416:

My system (see sig specs) began crashing with the standard error message
repeatedly whenever I attempted loading the game (I haven't played it
in sometime). After many hours of frustration, I finally discovered a solution to
the problem: I reset my oblivion.ini file in the My Documents/My Games/Oblivion
folder to the default and the game started up right away. So be wary,
if you haven't played Oblivion in awhile, you may have to review your .ini file
and rebuild it.

As an afterthought, the patch may be unrelented. It is possible I simply
had some new system specs change with my video card that I did not
reset in my Oblivion file. But irregardless, be aware that there have been
some known problems with the the 1.2.0416 patch not helping people. Go
figure.


----------



## go4life

noted! thanks







not to ruin your thread, but have anyone ever got sli performance in oblivion?


----------



## Kahuna513

Hey Jamenta, really good guide here.
I was just wondering, could you upload some information as to what order your mods are loaded in? Say a OMM screenshot or something, as I'm having a few issues.
Thanks


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahuna513*


Hey Jamenta, really good guide here. 
I was just wondering, could you upload some information as to what order your mods are loaded in? Say a OMM screenshot or something, as I'm having a few issues. 
Thanks


Did you read this?

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/loadorder

It helped me solve my problems.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


noted! thanks







not to ruin your thread, but have anyone ever got sli performance in oblivion?


Here is a link I found about a year ago that gives stats on SLI performance:

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2746&p=6


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahuna513*


Hey Jamenta, really good guide here. 
I was just wondering, could you upload some information as to what order your mods are loaded in? Say a OMM screenshot or something, as I'm having a few issues. 
Thanks



Hiya Kahuna. Thx for the compliment. Yes, I pretty much follow dev_akm's
loading guidelines which I give a link to in my FAQ. I am in the process of
reworking my build order etc and much of it also has to do with what mods
I want to have precedence etc. Will post once I'm done. Probably a good
item to add to the FAQ eventually, although DEV_AKM does a great job.


----------



## jamenta

Anyone try out the FCOM Convergence yet?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to add it to my FAQ blockbuster list, but if
it has been a bomb for some people will refrain from doing it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Here is a link I found about a year ago that gives stats on SLI performance:

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2746&p=6


thank you sir!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Anyone try out the FCOM Convergence yet?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to add it to my FAQ blockbuster list, but if
it has been a bomb for some people will refrain from doing it.


jamenta:

I've heard that a lot of people have had a tough time getting the install instructions correct and wound up botching-up the install.

Other than that, I hear its awesome for whomever got it to work. I have most of the included material already installed separetaly but I'd definitely give it a try on a fresh install.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
jamenta:

I've heard that a lot of people have had a tough time getting the install instructions correct and wound up botching-up the install.

Other than that, I hear its awesome for whomever got it to work. I have most of the included material already installed separetaly but I'd definitely give it a try on a fresh install.

Yah it really is an incredibly complicated install, just looking at the website
for it. I debated whether having something so complicated be part of
my "recommendation" list, but then thought:

1) This is Overclock.net ... the pursuit of excellence
2) People going the extra mile to read my FAQ and actually Mod Oblivion
will likely want the best and would likely be willing to go further with FCOM

I can also probably subset FCOM and give people a choice now that I'm
thinking more about it. Probably 1st just keep the listing as is, add FCOM
in the Blockbuster category ... and then give links to all the necessary stuff.

It still is a bit crazy though FCOM ... you have to download two different
versions of Python, another Oblivion utility software Wrye, and then there
is all these different beta versions you have to download for the main
player mods AND then there is the configuration part.

But you know, FCOM does look really really good, and in that pursuit
of excellence, I would prefer to recommend the best possible mods I can
despite the daunting challenge of it.


----------



## Kahuna513

Thanks for the responses,
I had read the page and tweaked my load order to suit, I'm still getting issues though. Saying that, they look increasingly less likely to be caused by load order and more by general stability. I'll keep at it though. Once again, thanks for the guide.


----------



## jamenta

Sometimes a full reinstall works. Along with a slow OBMM activation of your mods while
you play. Especially if you go the FCOM route.

Good luck to you.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update July 21, 2008:

Oscuros Overhaul 1.33 already has bundled Living Economy, and Harvest [Flora].
Harvest [Containers] already merged into OOO. In addition, OOO handles Guild
Ownership skill requirements.

Therefore 4 of my mod recommendation links were removed.

Those still installing OOO 1.33 should definitely include Living Economy and Harvest [Flora]
however.

In addition, added two links to a fantastic modding/blog website: Arwens Oblivion
Journal. This site includes one of the best play mod recommendations list/description
I have seen. Here is link to site: http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion/OB-index.htm


----------



## jamenta

July 22, 2008 Updated:

Removed Quest Award Leveler from recommendations list. Obviously will conflict
with OOO's quest item awards list. Duh.


----------



## brown bird

Hey jamenta,
I was just wondering what mods you personally run or prefer to run.
A while back when you were nowhere to be found I tried a few of the blockbusters. Now that you are back I have a hankering to play some more, I never even made it that far into the game. I guess if I had to pick 4 or 5 of these mods which would you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## jamenta

Hi Brown Bird,

Well I'm just returning as well after about a 1 year hiatus. There is a lot of new mods out
and I'm slowly investigating right now what I might add or remove from my
Recommendations lists.

However, I did just recently come across a most excellent website created by a player
modding Oblivion, and her Mod Recommendations are much more up to date than
mine and I would suggest you check it out: http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion...htm#Load_Order

If you only plan on installing a few mods then definitely I would go with the mods
I list in my BlockBuster section. Although you are missing out on a lot of other
excellent enhancements if you limit it to just a few.

If you are a super serious modder and want to invest even more time, then I would
suggest you look into FCOM and install all the associated mods for FCOM. Here
is website: http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/convergence

I plan on adding FCOM: Convergence as a link in my Blockbuster section but list
it only for Oblivion MOd Power Users, who really want to get the very very best
out there but willing to invest the time and effort to do so, since FCOM is not
a cake walk to install.

All of the mods I list in my recommendations section of my FAQ I have played with
and use.


----------



## brown bird

Rep+, thanks for the links!


----------



## jamenta

July 23, 2008 Updates

Came across a player mod that significantly enhances over 1,200 NPCs visuals.
Tamriels NPCs Revamped

Added the mod to my Blockbuster's recommendations list, and revised my Character
Textures/Enhancements section by removing several player mods that would be
incompatible and/or clash with TNR. May add some of them back later after further
research. But given the sheer size and amount of work involved with TNR, will use
his player mod as base for now.


----------



## voice

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but OOO and MMM are not compatible.

Also I think you should add FCOM:Convergence to the list.

EDIT:







I just saw you mentioned FCOM above.


----------



## jamenta

There is a compatibility .esp in MMM that you can use.

I do plan on adding FCOM but in a special category of "HARDCORE MODDER"
and only if you really want to go the extreme.

FCOM is remarkably difficult to install, and I'm still in the process of trying
to get it done on my system. It is a big problem with FCOM. It's just too
damn complicated.

But on the other hand ... FCOM does promise an extreme modding value and
does integrate some of the biggest and most significant mods in the game.


----------



## jamenta

Quick update to Recommendations Group III Character:

- Added Slof's Oblivion Horses Base 2.0 (Required for Ulrim's Horses)
- Changed Ulrim's Horses from 1.2 to 1.3 and changed link

Many more changes will soon be added, as I am in the process of adding FCOM to
my play, and along with installing FCOM many other mods improve
the game. Some are very big too.


----------



## krig

Is their any chance of you making a load order list? Im really confused with how to order MMM and OOO.


----------



## Sanders54

Bump for epic thread. Thanks Jamenta. rep +


----------



## go4life

oblivion<3


----------



## mothergoose729

I installed an eye replacement mod and now all the eyes glow most annoyingly. Anybody know how to fix that?


----------



## go4life

uninstall it again?


----------



## mothergoose729

I can't figure out which file changed the eye shine. It is really kind if irritating. I will download again and see if I can't track the files and delete them.


----------



## go4life

do that


----------



## jamenta

Hello everyone.

Once again real life diverted me from my virtual computer life. And which is better? Sometimes it's a toss up!









Given the great response to this FAQ, it would be irresponsible of me not to continue to try to update it when I can. So I plan on doing just that ... pretty much starting where I left off.

Cheers to all.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I really wish I would stop reinstalling everything every month. I need to get Oblivion loaded back up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Let us know when it gets fully updated so I can reinstall oblivion and see the new stuff







.

This is the best FAQ of it's kind, IMO. Great work.


----------



## jamenta

Thanks.










It is going to take a number of weeks as I need to recheck all the old links for updates first etc. I left off working on the daunting FCOM project, which I imagine has changed as well.

The remarkable part: Oblivion still is current and playable after all this time,
despite number pc game releases since...


----------



## Stash9876

I just installed FCOM about a week ago, damn that was a pain lol. Consider that I hadn't played Oblivion in a year or two and wasn't familiar with OMOD's etc., frustrating to say the least but it sure is fun now.


----------



## jamenta

OBLIVION FAQ UPDATE!

- Reviewed links up to Blockbusters Recommendation section. Fixed broken links, there were a few.

- Updated version numbers for mods that have new versions from their authors (upto Blockbusters section that is)

- In Blockbusters removed two recommendations, 1) Persuasion as there were a number of problems with this mod 2) Streamline ... again a number of problems (Later note: May add this back in however)

- Posted date this FAQ was last modified (er, today)

PENDING:
-Update links and version numbers to rest of FAQ, past Blockbuster recommendations
-Revise and update recommendations (I am currently looking very closely at the Enhanced Weather mod as it appears to have trumped Arthur's Natural Environments as the king-of-the-mountain weather mod)
-FCOM page
-Load Order page


----------



## jamenta

*More Oblivion FAQ Update*

-Removed Arthur's Natural Environments mod from Blockbusters. The Natural Environments mods have run their course, as there now is a much newer and higher quality weather mod available:

-Added: Enhanced Weather (superb weather mod, check-out the link)
-Added Enhanced Water, to compliment Enhanced Weather ... Enhanced Water is definitely the best water mod available for Oblivion IMO

-Replaced Phinix's UI mod which hasn't been updated in over two years with DarkUId DarN which is much improved and more up-to-date.

-Modified or removed some of the description text for the newly updated links

All above mod changes were to my Blockbuster section.

Pending: need to add or augment new description text for the new mod links added.
Pending: need to format the text better as it has become a bit clunky to read in sections


----------



## Crazy9000

I will have to try out these new environment mods, I thought the old ones were pretty good as it was.

Is there any new regular texture packs, or is quarls (dunno if I spelled that right) still the best out?


----------



## jamenta

Not that I am aware of. Qarl's would be tough to beat! 0.0


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE

-Completed pass thru of all links. Updated version numbers for links to newer mods versions.

-Removed a number of mod recommendations that either no longer were available (Slof's mods have been made unavailable by the author himself) or no longer made good sense given the newest mods available, and/or outstanding bugs were still present and the author of given mod had made no adjustments for over two years.

Next on agenda: There are some major mods I want to add to my recommendation list that I have been using but just have not added ... such as COBL.


----------



## go4life

Nice!







Keep it up mate!


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE

Spent time refactoring the underlying formatting text for the FAQ. Because of the unique tagging used by the overclock.net editor, I wasn't able to simply use an html editor to do the much needed work. Sigh. And the auto-generated tags if one uses the advanced editor really create a mess of multiple unneeded tags.

After cleaning up the tagging for the first Part of the FAQ (second part still pending argh!) I reformated and cleaned up text further ... to make the FAQ more uniform and thus more appealing.

Also added more descriptive text to my Blockbuster lists section, as some of the newer
links I had posted but not described (and they deserved describing).

With Part 1 refactored, I can now add new links or adjust old links more easily and/or extend the FAQ far more easily. I have versioned the FAQ as well using the Eclipse RCP and my own CVS running on my home machine SMEAGOL.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Just wanted to say Thankyou jamenta









I have been on a Mod Frenzy lol ... and am now thinking of trying my hand at making mods aswell.

It has completely changed my game Visually, and has made the game far mor difficult (which Rules!).

(Ps...The natural environments, enhanced water, Beaming Sunglare, Realistic Flora, Unique landscapes, Stars etc. Have made an awesome impact on Looks aswell as Oscuro's, and qarls)

So far I am at 65 mods and still going lol


----------



## M4DM4N

Woot! awesome faq on modding you oblivion. im subbed and modded thx to you.


----------



## jamenta

Thanks guys.









Yah ... once you get started on these mods you can never get enough. And before you know it ... ten years go by!!

Heh.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Jamenta, good for you for keeping up with this great thread. Now if only someone can combine all these mods into one.







Too bad it can't happen.


----------



## jamenta

Thanks TR.

Actually Devakm and friends have done a lot of work in combining some of the biggest mods I recommend in my FAQ in a project they call FCOM. Check it out:

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/home

But warning! It is not a cakewalk trying to install FCOM properly. But I do plan on making a reference to FCOM in my FAQ in the future with some bit of advice.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Thanks TR.

Actually Devakm and friends have done a lot of work in combining some of the biggest mods I recommend in my FAQ in a project they call FCOM. Check it out:

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/home

But warning! It is not a cakewalk trying to install FCOM properly. But I do plan on making a reference to FCOM in my FAQ in the future with some bit of advice.


Ah, I remember FCOM now that you mention it. I hear its an absolute nightmare to get installed though. Have you tried it yourself? Are there a lot of conflicts between the different mods?


----------



## jamenta

It is nightmarishly difficult to install. I'm still working on it. Sigh.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Internal refactoring and cleanup of format for Part II of FAQ completed. Some additional text added or excised.


----------



## go4life

hmm, I need to install Oblivion again, and mod it to hell^^


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm, I need to install Oblivion again, and mod it to hell^^

Yes you do


----------



## jamenta

Yes you do. Get on it!


----------



## go4life

after all, its one of my favourite games! Even after playing 350+++ hours


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I just recently started playing it again....I have 160+hours game play, and who knows how much more with adding mods lol.

All I can say is this game rocks









Adding your own music makes it very enjoyable...(did the same thing to fallout 3) Nothing like beating the crap out of a mutent with Korn going in the game .


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I just recently started playing it again....I have 160+hours game play, and who knows how much more with adding mods lol.

All I can say is this game rocks









Adding your own music makes it very enjoyable...(did the same thing to fallout 3) Nothing like beating the crap out of a mutent with Korn going in the game .


lol nice, hmm korn to oblivion huh? I actually prefer classical music to this game, but korn is ok


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol nice, hmm korn to oblivion huh? I actually prefer classical music to this game, but korn is ok










My Bad...Korn to Fallout 3 lol

Classical and Light Techno (Like the soundtrack to the movie "Hackers") to Oblivion

Korn would kill oblivion


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


My Bad...Korn to Fallout 3 lol

Classical and Light Techno (Like the soundtrack to the movie "Hackers") to Oblivion

Korn would kill oblivion










lol







that sounds more right!









yeah, some tiesto and armin van buuren is nice too (at least some of the songs) cant remember the hackers soundtrack though, is it nice?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

After giving Fcom another try...I can say it was successful! (2nd times a charm)

And after installing all my other mods with FCOM I have to ask myself...What took me so long LOL.

Awesome!!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
After giving Fcom another try...I can say it was successful! (2nd times a charm)

And after installing all my other mods with FCOM I have to ask myself...What took me so long LOL.

Awesome!!









Hey that's great. I so want to reinstall this game and all the mods but so much to do. I haven't touched this game in about a year after 450+ hrs of gameplay. I think its getting near the time to load it up again.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE

-Some textual upgrade, re-arrangement and corrections.

-Replaced Blockbuster link Qarl's Texture Pack III Redimized and rolled back to Qarl's original Qarl's Texture Pack III.

I find Qarl's original texturing superior to the Redimized version ... but you do need the rig to run it. If you are looking for performance then I suggest the redimized version by Dev_Akm and friends: the quality of which is not too far off the original.

But if you really want the best of the best: the highest end visual quality that you can bring to bear on Oblivion, I recommend the original Qarl Texture Pack 3 for installation.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Removed BTQ 1.11, doesn't go with Qarl's Pack III (only version II).


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Changed Qarl's Texture III link to OMOD version ... easier to install properly.

-Added Tombstones Epitaphs V2 mod to my Books, Paintings Garden recommendations mod section. This mod adds epitaphs to apparently all the tombstones in Tamriel. Nice addition!

A few examples:

Antius Pecunius - He should not say: Intelligence is far better, you stupid ogre.

Pancius Glutilius - He believed that paradise was a good diner; that bear too

Antimar Fuerkrand - He feared the sky would fall on his head, he should look to the ground this time in the Jerall Mountains.

Alentus Lostius - He believed he could solve anything with words, yet he didn't know trolls gets annoyed
with long discourses.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ update

-Updated link to Oscuros Overhaul to version 1.34b5, which is the release of the mod with dev_akm and mad_cat improvements.


----------



## go4life

wow you have been busy lately jamenta! nice work! *pat on back*


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow you have been busy lately jamenta! nice work! *pat on back*









LOL. Thanks.

There are a number of excellent mods out there that I can't wait to add to my recommendations list. But first things first.

Need to make sure what I have already is airtight and up-to-date! 0.0


----------



## Skusey

Looking forward to these new mods, I hope they're as good as the rest of them. I don't suppose that you know of any guides like this for Falllout 3 do you?


----------



## jamenta

Arwen does a first rate job recommending mods for Oblivion and lately she's also been doing Fallout 3 as well. You can go here: http://amito.freehostia.com/index.html


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Moved Dynamic Crosshairs mod into Blockbuster section
-Added COBL: Common Oblivion link to Blockbusters section
-Added Tamriel's Travelers to Character Enhancements section

Some textual additions modifications


----------



## jamenta

One further addition:

Added Realistic Leveling mod to Character Enhancements section.


----------



## Skusey

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Just added Illumination Within....

I really like it so far


















This picture does not do this game justice










It looks so much better than this.


----------



## jamenta

I know what you mean. Just walking around the church when it is lit up at night ... Illumination Within is a great mod, really does make a difference.


----------



## slipstream808

Hey jamenta, all these updates are going on the first page, right?

And my hat and shirt are off to ya. You've really kept up with this and back when I played Oblivion it made a WORLD of difference to have a place to go to look up the great mods! Excellent work!


----------



## Unstableiser

Is anyone using the FCOM mod? I managed to get it on my game very smoothly and









Certainly _the_ mod for Oblivion. One thing however, I'm looking for a mod that makes leveling go up more slowly the higher the level you are, anyone know what that is?

Unfortunatly I can't get KOTN or SI working on the install due to the 64bit operating system, is there a fix out for this yet?









Here is how I have my load order atm with FCOM:










I didn't use the BOSS either, I just manually ordered them in the Mod manager









I'm also using the Quarl's texture pack 3 and the Darnified UI, colour map mods etc.

I'd be happy to recieve suggestions of compatible mini mods that would go ontop and make the game even _more_ complete, if that is possible









I know things like the lit up windows would work...but I don't know where they go in the load-order...


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slipstream808* 
Hey jamenta, all these updates are going on the first page, right?

And my hat and shirt are off to ya. You've really kept up with this and back when I played Oblivion it made a WORLD of difference to have a place to go to look up the great mods! Excellent work!

Thanks! Heh. That was the original idea of my FAQ, as when (a long time back) I first waded into the pool of modd'ng it donned on me I could share my discoveries in said FAQ and thus it was born.


----------



## Unstableiser

Damn I forgot to include the unofficial patch on my install you know. I want to include it, along with any other mods I can fit in, as above. But atm I have a game that works flawlessly so I'm worried about changing everything all over again


----------



## jamenta

>> Is anyone using the FCOM mod? I managed to get it on my game very smoothly and

I was planning to add FCOM references to my FAQ but after spending quite a bit of time ... I came to the conclusion that installing FCOM was just WAY to complicated right now. Way too many dependencies and possibilities of misstep. Until FCOM figures out a way to make installation a plug-and-play type of mod... don't think I'm going to attempt it further or recommend it.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, it looks compicated but its actually VERY easy, as long as you follow the advice to the dot... and a bit of common sense.









It just takes a lot of reading tbh. I don't think there will be an easy automated way anytime soon but reading isn't too hard









Not to mention the result of a successful FCOM installation is.... incredible.

I think you could include it, but warn that it is one of those things that may not work and has to be done very carefuly.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unstableiser* 
lol, it looks compicated but its actually very easy :d

lol


----------



## Unstableiser

No help then?...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
No help then?...









I use Fcom aswell (also on 64bit)

I have added different missions and quests and will let you know which ones they are in a few hours


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Is anyone using the FCOM mod? I managed to get it on my game very smoothly and










Certainly _the_ mod for Oblivion. One thing however, I'm looking for a mod that makes leveling go up more slowly the higher the level you are, anyone know what that is?

Unfortunatly I can't get KOTN or SI working on the install due to the 64bit operating system, is there a fix out for this yet?









Here is how I have my load order atm with FCOM:

I'd be happy to recieve suggestions of compatible mini mods that would go ontop and make the game even _more_ complete, if that is possible









I know things like the lit up windows would work...but I don't know where they go in the load-order...










I have a 64 bit OS and I'm using FCOM + KOTN, works fine for me, haven't installed SI yet. I can't believe you're not using the unofficial patch, it fixes so many things in the game. There are also unofficial patches for each of the official plugins. As for load order, here's a couple links that might be helpful, although you probably should have seen these since you already installed FCOM:

http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/loadorder.html
http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/fcoml...rexpanded.html

For windows, I use Animated Window Lighting System (AWLS), that type of mod would probably go in between FCOM_FrancescosNamedBosses and ExnemRuneskulls, the same place where you have your weather mod.


----------



## Kale856

Sorry. Mispost.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stash9876*


I have a 64 bit OS and I'm using FCOM + KOTN, works fine for me, haven't installed SI yet. I can't believe you're not using the unofficial patch, it fixes so many things in the game. There are also unofficial patches for each of the official plugins. As for load order, here's a couple links that might be helpful, although you probably should have seen these since you already installed FCOM:

http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/loadorder.html
http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/fcoml...rexpanded.html

For windows, I use Animated Window Lighting System (AWLS), that type of mod would probably go in between FCOM_FrancescosNamedBosses and ExnemRuneskulls, the same place where you have your weather mod.


Do you need to use both the textures and the meshes mod for that to work?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Is anyone using the FCOM mod? I managed to get it on my game very smoothly and









I'd be happy to recieve suggestions of compatible mini mods that would go ontop and make the game even _more_ complete, if that is possible









I know things like the lit up windows would work...but I don't know where they go in the load-order...











Sorry it took so long...it's been a busy day anyway here are some that I use with Fcom









Gates of Aesgaard Ep1 and 2

EP1 http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13814
EP2 http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=21693

The Lost Spires

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=3295

Lost Paladins of the Divines

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=2772

Dagger Memories -Cybiades

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11755

Heart of the Dead

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=21176

Windfall

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=21989

The Ayleid Steps

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=16316

Tears of the Fiend

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11598

The Dungeons of Ivellon

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13714

Kvatch Aftermath

http://files.filefront.com/Kvatch+Af.../fileinfo.html


----------



## jamenta

cool. Thanks.


----------



## Unstableiser

Can I see your load order?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Can I see your load order?










Not ready to publish that yet


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Not ready to publish that yet










... Not you you tit, the poster above, I need to know where he has loaded his mods for FCOM :/

You just laughed at me


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Do you need to use both the textures and the meshes mod for that to work?

Yes, I believe you do. You don't have to use AWLS if you don't want though, that's just what I use. I have a mod called Better Cities that doesn't work with Illumination Within. AWLS and IW are both very good and pretty much accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh I'll get Illumination Within, looks easier to install


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added Storms and Sound Mod, this mod replaces "Weather Inside" and would conflict with "Natural Interiors" therefore both mods removed.

Textual updates made as well.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added two new mod links to Character Enhancements section

-Choices and Consequences with EQR 1.1 (Requires COBL)
-Persuasion Overhaul OBSE 1.4 (Requires OBSE)


----------



## Unstableiser

@ XxBeNigNxX

Do you use the Gates of Aesgaard with weathermods, companion, texture or mesh replacements etc?

I read the readme and it was going on about how it should be as Vanilla as possible or the experiance would be ruined.. :/

I can't say FCOM is really... vanilla. Especially as I have about 120 mods loaded so far


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE:

-Added Reneers Guard Overhaul 1.92 I originally did list this mod a few years ago but had some problems. But it appears this mod has been reworked and upgraded and most recent release was in April 2009.

I do like to recommend mods that are being kept fresh!

-Removed No Psychic Guards
-Removed Lem Bounty Reduction Over Time
-Remove Attack & Hide

The 1st two mods will conflict with Reneer Guard Overhaul and 3rd mod with MMM.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Great thread Jamenta. I've used a couple of mods that you mentioned, namely OOO, I really enjoyed that one.
Now I've got a massive urge to play Oblivion again, with all these mods









I think I'll need to wait til I finish my new system first, the graphical mods will make my computer implode.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtickner1* 
Great thread Jamenta. I've used a couple of mods that you mentioned, namely OOO, I really enjoyed that one.
Now I've got a massive urge to play Oblivion again, with all these mods









I think I'll need to wait til I finish my new system first, the graphical mods will make my computer implode.

LOL. Thanks. Yes, Oblivion makes upgrading your rig a treat.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Refactored links to OBSE to make it more brief, and added some links to other
references

New additions to Character Enhancements recommendations:

-Added Realistic Physics and Force Package 1.0
-Added Roleplaying Dialogues 0.72b

Both above were also recommended by Arwen from her excellent Arwen Oblivion Mods recommendations section (I'm stealing her recommendations without shame!)

Arwen website: http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion/OB-mods.htm


----------



## Unstableiser

You also can't use Tamrielic ingredients and COBL yet the Aylied Steps requires COBL, while Tamrielic ingrediants is a major part of FCOM... :/

EDIT: Nvm, I took Tamrielic ingrediants off.


----------



## Shiobock

I've seen many Oblivion modding FAQ's and lists of quality modifications, but this one is much better, and more importantly still kept updated!

Hmm, I wonder how many GB's my mods will take if I install pretty much everything you've mentioned.. Although I'm afraid I have to skip the texture enhancements as I'm running on a single 8800GT. It never hurts to go a bit more RP (which seems like your point in the FAQ, which I appreciate very much), so pretty much every one of the mods you've recommended seems to suit my tastes.

Can't wait to try all of these, thank you!
+rep


----------



## jamenta

Thanks Shiobock!

In regards to installing all the high-end textures, yes your system will take a hit but its well worth it. Also the mod "Streamline" that I recommend in my Blockbusters section
will dynamically alter parameters on your game as you play that will smooth FPS considerably whenever there is a strain on your system resources (it also statically helps improves running overall as well). Check it out.

Streamline 3.1b http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=10400


----------



## Unstableiser

There is the script change too, which I use. But by damn this game is still a beast!

Granted I'm running 16AF and 4AA with Quarl's TP3 and all the .ini tweaks done... but by gosh and golly when there are lots of NPCs about the FPS goes into the teens :/

The game is running though, which is amazing, the mods all work! I had to tweak a couple and move and swap and edit in the bash file but they seem to be working seemlessly. FCOM installation really is EASY to set up. the instructions are all over the place but the actual doing once you know how is straight forward, especially with BOSS









Thanks for the links on the front page btw :eeek:
I didn't know they were there before








I took one of the sound mods out of there, it's supurb









I think you shoudl include UI mods on there too, they really make a good difference to the game, I use Darnified UI and a colour map mod.


----------



## jamenta

Hiya Unstable,

Yes Darnified UI is an excellent mod and I have recommended it in my Blockbusters section. Keep us posted on how your mods go. Pics are always good!


----------



## Unstableiser

Damn, the soundmod actually messed it up and it's only playing out of my two front speakers.. I think stereo sound mod was literal.. lol. I have to find it and take it out if I can, before I get into a game.

I am interested in realistic leveling though, I wonder if i can fit it in there. Perhaps the versious mods I have already deal with that though. I will post them up later. And screenshots


----------



## jamenta

Screenshots sound great!


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm I am confused now. The soundmod I used didn't have any esp. I wonder why it's only playing in stereo now? :/
I'm going to go ahead and install More Immersive Sounds ontop anyway, then have a look in the ini file, perhaps something is up in there.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Hmm I am confused now. The soundmod I used didn't have any esp. I wonder why it's only playing in stereo now? :/
I'm going to go ahead and install More Immersive Sounds ontop anyway, then have a look in the ini file, perhaps something is up in there.

That is odd. Don't have an answer there for you... Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Unstableiser

lol, it was something silly as I suspected, I didn't enable Oblivion in the Creative Alchemy program. I blame Creative on that









Uploading some screenshots of the first few moments ingame now. Just from being in the cell you can see what FCOM does. I revel in the hard work that has happened in the modding community since the game was released!

First things I noticed:

*New playable factions
*Much better faces and bodies
*New eyes, hair etc (really cool too)
*New sounds (obviously







)
*Surrounding world is deep for want of a better word.
*Playing as a 'Hidden Elf' finds me getting completely new dialog from the dark elf in the cell opposite. When I am nearly leaving the sewers I bump into a guy who is trying to get through some pretty baddass goblins, he tells me he needs help because *a completely new island to vanilla* has been invaded by soem strange spirits and no one is coming out to trade with him, he needs someoen to help. I am pretty sure this is to do with some strategy mods I have enabled. You don't randomly get a load of notes as soon as you leave your cell now. You have to find them, or you bump into people who ask for help. Furthermore, I got a note when i left the sewer first time and it was from someone who appears to be a close friend and is sayign sorry, etc... opening up a whole new story and making me think perhaps I am not a random person with no life, I actually have a life now








*Then there are the sheer amount of new creatures and weapons and the fact that they appear kinda at random
*Then the fact that you are not the one all the bad guys hate now... eveyone is attacking each other! (within reason) For example goblins will ignore you as they attack a horde of rats and you can sneak past. Sometimes you will find dead bodies, where someone has been fighting before you even got there









And I only just started









I will compile a list of the mods i'm using after I have done the screenshots. I am thankful to the people who made the FCOM files. They've done a great service to the Oblivion modding community by allowing their work to come together like this!

EDIT: Oh and did I mention there's beards, even women can have beards


----------



## Unstableiser

New playable races:















hehehe









































I chose a masculine non-tattooed Hidden Elf:








There are some random rings and stuff there, I haven't played with what they do yet.

















Faces look quite human now...








Awesome new robes and blood effects:










I'll just add here that the combat systems go together so well.. I am using an exhuastion mod in there somewhere too... it's funny to watch zombies keep falling over...lol


----------



## jamenta

Excellent pics and feedback Unstable. Thanks!


----------



## Unstableiser

OK, so I started my proper new game, same character. I found a woman in the sewers, she was a scavenger, unfortunatly she decided to attack me and it ended in her death. I looked in a crate nearby and I found quite a big book, completely new and full of information about survival etc (if you feel like reading).. but what a great touch!

There were no uber goblins this time, and no random dude asking for help.

I got outside and it was still 5am (I set the timescale to 12 hours per ingame hour).

I crossed the river and bump into a drunken brawler who is wandering around, He starts throwing punches and I am finding it hard to throw the guy off, he is tough. Then a bandit comes running across from the camp and attacks him. The drunk dude gets knocked down and then starts running away, the bandit following. I chase after them both and the bandit gives up and comes after me, so i run after the drunk dude and bump into an imperial archer who is standing ontop of a rock up here somewhere, the bandit runs back home!

I turn around and I find that by the road there is a completely new inn right next to me, with some strange animal outside... that must be my tamriel travel mod! There are farm animals wandering about and a couple of locals, I think the drunk must have taken refuge inside the pub









So I take a hike back down to vilvirin and mess around at the aylead stone (there is a mod that turns them into teleportation devices, but I must find a quest (let alone finish it). I wander into the camp... something I don't usual dare do at the start of the game... but no one is to be seen. I pick up a book by the tent and steal it, along with some garlic. I turn around and this brawler (who is certainly not drunk) punches me right in the face... and I die









True story









Screenshots and possibly a video to come









BTW, I highly recommend the 'Immersive Sound Mod' to go alongside the stereo sound mod in there (even in the readme for that it recommends it). It has far more important tweaks to sounds and the number of them, with lots of scripts etc and new 3d sounds. It makes the game 'feel' interesting all the time, even when nothing is happening. here is the link: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5487

EDIT:

*My list of mods:-*

*.ini tweaks:*
*****

*Texture overhauls, immersion mods and new items etc:*
Quarl's Texture Pack 3
Better grass texture without tiling
Landscape LOD Texture Replacement for Border regions
Natural Environments
Noise replacer
Colour map mod
Landscape LOD normalmap fix & mipmap fix
Landscape LOD texture replacement
Real Lava
Beautiful people
Stereo sound overhaul
More immersive sound
Cyrodiil Transportation Network
Common Oblivion plugins (COBL - Includes new books, new ingredients (includes tamrielic ingrediants & gems and gem dust), new foods (I took the new races out because of conflicts)):-
*****
Slof's Oblivion Robe Traider
RuneSkulls
Cryos Ordinator Armour
Tamriel Travellers
Darnified UI
TIEin Plugings:-
*****
Bonemold helmet
Mighty Umbra
Loth's blunt weapons
KD_Circlets
CyrodiilUpgradeResource
Enhanced_Daedric_Invasion
lig_border_removal

*New Landcapes/quests:*
Unique Landscapes Bravil Barrowfields
Unique Landscapes Chorrol Hinterland
Unique Landscapes Cloudtop Mountains
Unique Landscapes Colovian Highlands
Unique Landscapes Fallenleaf Everglade
Unique Landscapes River Ethe
Unique Landscapes The great Forest Ancient Redwoods
Unique Landscapes The Great Forest Lush Woodland
Unique Landscapes Entius Gorge
Unique Landscapes beaches of Cyrodiil LostCoast
Gates of Aesgaard Ep1
Gates of Aesgaard Ep2
Ruined Tail
MannimarcoRevisited
The_Ayleid_Steps
Lost_Paladins_of_the_Divines
LostSpiresEverglade
Tears of the Fiend
Blood, mud and dirt Deluxe
The Dungeons of Ivellon
Heart of the Dead

*Unofficial Patches and quest fixers:*
Unofficial Shivering Isles patch
Unofficial Oblivion Patch
Unofficial DLC patches...Including KOTN
Frostcrag Spire Revisited
Strategy Master Plugins for all the above DLC's and quests

*FCOM Core mods:*

Francesco's plugins:-
*****

MMM Plugins:-
*****

FCOM Plugins:-
*****

Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul
Oblivion WarCry
Bob's Armoury

To be completed...

I leave you with a screenshot of a strange animal...


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Added Cyrodiil Transportation Network mod to Character recommendations

Added addditional text and refactored Character description section.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

any ideas why my water turns into this crap no matter what settings/mod im using?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
FAQ Update

-Added Cyrodiil Transportation Network mod to Character recommendations

Added addditional text and refactored Character description section.

Oh I forgot to add that to the list up there







I think that's what that creature is... I haven't used one yet so I dunno









To the above poster... I will get back to you in a mo with the answer...

EDIT: OK, so go into your 'My Games\\Oblivion' folder in My Documents and open up the .ini file.
Find: uDepthRange and see what it is. 125 should be the default. If it's not that then it is probably something to do with a mod... are you using Wrye Bash?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

no i dont have wrye bash, uDepthRange is at 125 in the .ini


----------



## Unstableiser

What mods do you have? are you sure it does this with vanilla?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ive got - 
Qarls TP3 (OMOD)
Landscape LOD replacement (OMOD)
arthur natural environment (OMOD)
Illumination Within Revised (Optimised)
Alive Waters (Not active in that screen)
Visually Realistic Lava
Natural Faces (OMOD)
Scorns Vampirism

and various armor add-ons/re-tex's

Official patch 1.2 and 1.20.416 or whatever it is

Pretty sure it does it with vanilla, but lemme go check...

*EDIT* Vanilla water shows up alright


----------



## Unstableiser

Are you sure there are no conflicts? Even if it's not active the Arthur natural environment could be messing with Alive waters. I suggest you use BOSS, or mess around in Wrye Bash with merging them instead of simply activating them in OBMM.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Oh I forgot to add that to the list up there







I think that's what that creature is... I haven't used one yet so I dunno










The creature in the pic you posted is a guar, many travelling merchants have one with them. I believe it is part of the Tamriel Travellers mod.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just tried boss and it still isnt right, though it changed my load order to the complete opposite of what i was expecting.









if i de-activate that part (Enhanced waters 2.0HD) from the omod, vanilla water shows up fine. I tried the stand alone for enhanced waters 2.0, does the same thing, almost completely transparent.

I De-Activated arthurs and alive waters all together and tried the stand alone for enhanced water 2.0, still does the same thing. kinda looks like Enhanced Water is having an issue with something, Driver maybe?

OBMM's conflict detector doesnt show anything in conflict. With or without everything active


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stash9876*


The creature in the pic you posted is a guar, many travelling merchants have one with them. I believe it is part of the Tamriel Travellers mod.


Oh, ok. So I am yet to find the other travel things then


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Just tried boss and it still isnt right, though it changed my load order to the complete opposite of what i was expecting.









if i de-activate that part (Enhanced waters 2.0HD) from the omod, vanilla water shows up fine. I tried the stand alone for enhanced waters 2.0, does the same thing, almost completely transparent.

I De-Activated arthurs and alive waters all together and tried the stand alone for enhanced water 2.0, still does the same thing. kinda looks like Enhanced Water is having an issue with something, Driver maybe?

OBMM's conflict detector doesnt show anything in conflict. With or without everything active


What does the BOSS file tell you about it? Otherwise, yeah it could be a driver issue... but I don't have any other ideas, apart from using a different water mod.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

BOSS log gives nothing on Enhanced water.

Bottoms up on trying a different driver!









New Drivers and a DX update didnt fix it either...


----------



## Unstableiser

I got my mod list. Can anyone tell me if I am missing out on anything? Someone already told me I 'need' Origin of the Mages guild which I thought I already had actually, and The Elder Council. Are they any good/compatible? What else is a highly recommended mod?









Quote:

Oblivion.esm
CyrodiilUpgradeResourcePack.esm
Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items Mod.esm
Francesco's Optional New Items Add-On.esm
CM Partners.esm
Easy_Companion_Share.esm
Cobl Main.esm
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esm
Mart's Monster Mod.esm
Enhanced Daedric Invasion.esm
TamrielTravellers.esm
FCOM_Convergence.esm
Cybiades.esm
GTAesgaard_2.esm
HrmnsOblivionScriptOptimizationv1.0.esp
Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp
UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp
Oblivion Citadel Door Fix.esp
DLCShiveringIsles.esp
Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - SI.esp
Francesco's Optional Leveled Quests-SI only.esp
Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Bosses.esp
Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Enemies.esp
Francesco's Optional Chance of More Enemies.esp
Francesco's Optional Leveled Guards.esp
Francesco's Dark Seducer Weapons Patch.esp
FCOM_Francescos.esp
FCOM_FrancescosItemsAddOn.esp
FCOM_FrancescosNamedBosses.esp
Fran Armor Add-on.esp
Fran_Lv30Item_Maltz.esp
Natural_Weather_HDR_by_Max_Tael.esp
Natural_Habitat_by_Max_Tael.esp
Natural_Water_by_Max_Tael.esp
DLCHorseArmor.esp
MIS.esp
DLCHorseArmor - Unofficial Patch.esp
MIS New Sounds Optional Part.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - HorseArmor.esp
DLCOrrery.esp
DLCOrrery - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - Orrery.esp
DLCVileLair.esp
DLCVileLair - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - VileLair.esp
DLCMehrunesRazor.esp
DLCMehrunesRazor - Unofficial Patch.esp
DLCSpellTomes.esp
DLCSpellTomes - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - MehrunesRazor.esp
DLCThievesDen.esp
DLCThievesDen - Unofficial Patch.esp
DLCThievesDen - Unofficial Patch - SSSB.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - ThievesDen.esp
KDCircletsOOOOptimized - NPC Equip.esp
FCOM_KDCircletsOOOOptimizedNPCEquip.esp
ExnemRuneskulls.esp
FCOM_ExnemRuneskulls.esp
Slof's Oblivion Robe Trader.esp
Cobl Glue.esp
Cobl Si.esp
OOO 1.32-Cobl.esp
FCOM_Cobl.esp
Bob's Armory Oblivion.esp
FCOM_BobsArmory.esp
Loth's Blunt Weapons for Npcs.esp
FCOM_LothsBluntWeapons.esp
Oblivion WarCry EV.esp
FCOM_WarCry.esp
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp
FCOM_Convergence.esp
FCOM_EntropicOrderRebalance.esp
FCOM_RealSwords.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - More Wilderness Life.esp
FCOM_SaferRoads.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Extra Wounding.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Looting NPCs & Creatures.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Vindasel.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Foxes.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Dungeons of MMM.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Hunting & Crafting.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Farm Animals.esp
TamrielTravellers4OOO.esp
FCOM_TamrielTravelers.esp
FCOM_Archery.esp
FCOM_FriendlierFactions.esp
TIE In.esp
TIE In - ExnemRuneskulls.esp
TIE In - FCOM Convergence.esp
TIE In - RealSwords.esp
TIE In - MMM Craft.esp
OOO-WaterFish.esp
MMM-Cobl.esp
KvatchAftermath.esp
cyrodiil transportation network 1.3 wz.esp
Ivellon.esp
GTAesgaard.esp
GTAesgaard_2.esp
HeartOftheDead.esp
The Ayleid Steps.esp
DLCBattlehornCastle.esp
DLCBattlehornCastle - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - Battlehorn.esp
DLCFrostcrag.esp
DLCFrostcrag - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - Frostcrag.esp
Knights.esp
Knights - Unofficial Patch.esp
SM Plugin Refurbish - Knights.esp
TIE In - Knights.esp
Cybiades.esp
CybiadesDungeon.esp
cybCrashFix.esp
The Lost Spires.esp
TOTF.esp
Ruin.esp
Mighty Umbra.esp
Blood&Mud.esp
Lost Paladins of the Divines.esp
MannimarcoRevisited.esp
MannimarcoRevisitedOOO.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - City Defences.esp
FCOM_MightyUmbra.esp
FCOM_Blood&Mud.esp
FCOM_Ruin.esp
Enhanced Daedric Invasion.esp
FCOM_EnhancedDaedricInvasion.esp
XulEntiusGorge.esp
xulFallenleafEverglade.esp
LostSpires-Everglade patch.esp
xulColovianHighlands_EV.esp
xulChorrolHinterland.esp
xulBeachesOfCyrodiilLostCoast.esp
xulBravilBarrowfields.esp
xulLushWoodlands.esp
xulAncientRedwoods.esp
xulCloudtopMountains.esp
xulRiverEthe.esp
FCOM_UnofficialFranArmorAddon.esp
Natural_Vegetation_by_Max_Tael.esp
Border Removal.esp
TIE In - DLCOrrery.esp
TIE In - DLCThievesDen.esp
TIE In - DLCFrostcrag.esp
Real Lava 1.3.esp
Mart's Monster Mod - Resized Races.esp
Beautiful People.esp
Cobl Filter Late MERGE ONLY.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp
CybBPcompatibility.esp


----------



## Stash9876

^^I wish Slofs mods were still available so I could use robe trader you lucky devil.


----------



## Unstableiser

They should be... I downloaded mine only two days ago :/

I am just going through the front page now to see what mods I can nip from there, want to get as many in as possible before starting a game in ernist









If anyone wants any of these mods and they haven't the Google skills...









I will upload them somewhere for you.

I'm just downloading the Darnified UI Dark version from the front page, didn't realise it had been bashed together like that, thanks I can swap that for my normal one now









Hmm the quests link on the bottom page is brilliant also, I found out I'm using a seriously outdated Ruined tail mod lol.

I'm also downloading a load more major quests as I type. Inlcuding all the ones by Dragon Captions/Giskard.


----------



## Unstableiser

God I need help. It just dawned on me that the unique guard's armour wasnt showing through (they all have that dreary rusty stuff). I don't know why.. is a part of OOO.

Perhaps I bashed it wrong... I have no clue I fathomed that perhaps you just tick everything ...

Also in my BOSS I have this:

Quote:



FCOM_FriendlierFactions.esp

TIE In.esp
. Note: Requires FCOM.
. Note: Recommend avoid using TNR.

TIE In - ExnemRuneskulls.esp

*TIE In - FCOM Convergence.esp
. Note: Do not use with the modular plugins!*

TIE In - RealSwords.esp

TIE In - MMM Craft.esp

OOO-WaterFish.esp


Does that mean I shouldn't be using any of those other TIE In things there?...

Please help I am so confused and I just want to play the game...


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE

Primarily in the World Enhancements section

ADDED MODS:
Alive Waters 0.6 (Brings your under the sea explorations to life!)
Really AEVWD 1.4 (An upgrade from the original AEVWD and integration of other LOD mods)
Rainbows in Tamriel 3.0

MOVED MODS FROM ITEMS TO WORLD
I moved these mods from Items recommendations to World Enhancements since they
seem to belong more in World than Items
-LBM Weathered Directions Signs
-Grape Texture Change


----------



## Unstableiser

Gah, I deleted oblivion and am going to have to come back to it another day... this always happens







I got a CTD when I tried on this robe. Typical. I will have to start from scratch again. There is no one who will help me either. BTW why is Mighty Umbra in item enhancments? It's a full blown adventure!


----------



## jamenta

Sorry Unstable! Good luck trying to rebuild. I didn't know what to say since I didn't know how to help you with your problem. Mighty Umbra: I either put it there or don't mention it since I only link to dev/akm for quests. But I will add an extra note in textual description since it is a whole adventure you're right.


----------



## Unstableiser

Got to sort my computer out first now lol


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


They should be... I downloaded mine only two days ago :/


That's so weird, I could've sworn Slof pulled all his mods and they were no longer available. Now they all seem to be back up, sweet.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added new mods to my Sound and Light Recommendations section:

-Symphony of Violence 0.5
-Cities Alive at Night 1.0
-Real Lights 0.7.2

Also added accompanying descriptive text.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added reference to RAEVWD QTP3 Addon in Worlds Enhancements section -- If using Qarl's Pack III and you donwload Really AEVWD you will also want to download AEVWD QTP3 Addon.

Added text in description area and link area.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Added link to QTP3 UOP Compatibility Patch in Blockbuster's section

If you install the latest UOP mod after installing Qarl's Texture Pack 3, you will need to also install this Compatibility Patch

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=3366


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added Banansplit's Better Cities 4.2.4 to BLOCKBUSTER section

What a nice surprise of a mod that has an impressive 18 videos, 239 images and 1533 user comments on the TES NEXUS load page. If that isn't enough to make this mod a blockbuster then just the ambitious work it accomplishes should be.

Also replaced "Illumination Within" & "Illumination Within Optimized" with the more up-to-date
and efficient "Animated Window Lighting System and Chimneys" mod recommendation.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
FAQ Update

Added Banansplit's Better Cities 4.2.4 to BLOCKBUSTER section

What a nice surprise of a mod that has an impressive 18 videos, 239 images and 1533 user comments on the TES NEXUS load page. If that isn't enough to make this mod a blockbuster then just the ambitious work it accomplishes should be.

Also replaced "Illumination Within" & "Illumination Within Optimized" with the more up-to-date
and efficient "Animated Window Lighting System and Chimneys" mod recommendation.

That's what I'm talking about baby! That's exactly what I use right there, Better Cities is an awesome mod. Adds so much to the cities, it really puts the Vanilla cities to shame.


----------



## Floy

I have found a mod that I personally think should be added to your list.

The Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch by the same authors who made the other unofficial patches.

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=2754


----------



## jamenta

Hiya Tizmo. Thx much for checking out my FAQ!

When Shivering Isles came out there was oodles of problems it had with player
mods, to the point where i just didn't even want to attempt to deal with it.

Knights on the other hand had relatively little problems with compatibility and
the player mods.

SO i just didn't and still refuse to deal with that boondoggle. I'm sure if players
really want to play SI they will be able to work out the compatibilities with mods.

Most mod readmes anyway will discuss SI...


----------



## Fossil

Alright scratch my original problem, I just can't get the texture pack to work with OMM.


----------



## scottb75

I definatly need to get some mods for Oblivion. I just installed it tonight and for the heck of it benched it vanilla (using the TDT command) at 1920x1200 8xQAA and 16xAF with Vsync off (I normally keep it on) and was averaging about 160FPS outdoors and spiking up over 250FPS (went over 300fps if I stared at the sky). I remember when Oblivion used to be a real test for a system at 1280x1024 with 4xAA, 16xAF.


----------



## jamenta

Small FAQ Update

New version of player mod "Tombstone Epitaphs" came out. Version 2.5. Now has
a caretaker and caretaker's house.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

A new version of Enhanced Weather released 1.3.5. A number of changes made
to this great Weather mod now in version 1.3.5. Check it out.


----------



## loop0001

wow, man you first started this FAQ in december 2006! and still updating it.
that really says alot about your persistence.

i had always thought that you made it once, updated half a dozen times then let it be, so this is waaaaaayy beyond what i expected.

so major kudos for you.
just reinstalled oblivion 2 hours ago, installed the newest patch then the unofficial patch and im still having probs..

just killed rufio and i cant get out the trap door, as it stands ill have to start a new game







oh well!! lol this game rocks, and i cant wait till after i beef up my gpu then add mods to make this game truly shine


----------



## jamenta

LOL. 2006 that long ago? Man how time flies.

Good luck with mods. Post some pics when u get a chance!


----------



## loop0001

yeah man! that long ago! it's amazing how this game really lives on, truly is different from others.

ill have to take before and after pics








first thing tho im going to go through that tweak guide you put up
take care dude!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

hey, Jamenta how about some more delicate female shapes? Oblivion is great and full of eye candy if you don't mind the majority of the women looking like middle linebackers.

I have used a mod before that fixed the women's "proportions". I can't recall the name.


----------



## iDeal

How do I "merge" using Wyre Bash, really want to go back and play this game from the start with mods (previously played it on 360, but never finished).

I have TNR NPC overhaul but I need to "merge" it. Currently the game just crashes to desktop









Any help appreciated, REALLY wanna play through this game now it has matured with mods etc as I have previously played it Vanilla.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


How do I "merge" using Wyre Bash, really want to go back and play this game from the start with mods (previously played it on 360, but never finished).

I have TNR NPC overhaul but I need to "merge" it. Currently the game just crashes to desktop









Any help appreciated, REALLY wanna play through this game now it has matured with mods etc as I have previously played it Vanilla.


Jam might be able to help out. He keeps a very close eye on this thread. You might want to post a link to your help thread, so we can keep this guy from being derailed.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Jam might be able to help out. He keeps a very close eye on this thread. You might want to post a link to your help thread, so we can keep this guy from being derailed.


Appreciated.

Link to my thread relating to issue: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/52...se-advise.html

Absolutely gutted that it isn't working as all the mods I have downloaded/installed were all recommended the OP and sound spectacular; it was reading through this that inspired me to buy the game and go through it again.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
hey, Jamenta how about some more delicate female shapes? Oblivion is great and full of eye candy if you don't mind the majority of the women looking like middle linebackers.

I have used a mod before that fixed the women's "proportions". I can't recall the name.

Hiya Roninde,

I originally did have some body mod recommendations for toons but with my recent update
of this FAQ (after being away for some time) I removed my recommendations as it appeared
that my original links were linked to fairly old & not updated mods.

I plan on revisiting body mods soon, but for now I suggest you check out Arwen's website
of Oblivion recommended mods. She does have some bod mods and she does an even
better job than myself in her mod recommendations IMO. (Of late she's been busy playing
Fallout 3 tho...)

http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion/OB-mods.htm#index

Here is one link to one of the female bod mods Arwen recommends: http://www.leiawen.net/ceedee/BabSit.../download.html


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
How do I "merge" using Wyre Bash, really want to go back and play this game from the start with mods (previously played it on 360, but never finished).

I have TNR NPC overhaul but I need to "merge" it. Currently the game just crashes to desktop









Any help appreciated, REALLY wanna play through this game now it has matured with mods etc as I have previously played it Vanilla.

Well iDeal i could attempt to help you here but really, i would just end up repeating the
instructions provided in the Wyre Bash website itself, which is rather detailed. If you
haven't visited the website here it is:

http://wrye.ufrealms.net/Wrye%20Bash.html


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added "The Lost Spires" player quest mod. This mod just to good not to have some
mention in my FAQ.

Lost Spires website: http://www.lostspires.com/pages/downloads.htm

In addition, I updated the link to dev_akm & friends Oblivion Mod FAQ.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added Vaults of Cyrodiil to my Real Estate Recommendations Section

Mod link: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=9357

"This plugin adds vaults to the castles of each major city: Anvil, Bravil, Bruma, Cheydinhal, Chorrol, Leyawiin, and Skingrad. Also included are vaults in Kvatch and the Imperial City Marketplace District."

In addition removed Addonay's Elven Weaponry "Items mod" since it has been included
in the latest Oscuros Overhaul update 1.34b5


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

-Added a minor World Enhancement mod
SonicEthers Beaming Sunglare: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=16533


----------



## iDeal

Jamenta, firstly +rep for the dedication into keeping this updated. Kudos









I'd just like to ask, what companion mods would you recommend? I am ideally after one that levels up independent to the player so as not to be overpowered then possibly a cosmetic mod to make them standout from the standard Oblivion NPC's.

I don't know if what I am after even exists but if it does, I am sure you'd know.

Basically a companion that:
- Levels up independently without being overpowered.
- Can loot etc.
- Can use magic to heal etc.
- Can change armour.
- Has a "good" AI script basically.

I think I am in the right thread but sorry if this is not the place to ask, I don't wanna hijack your thread.


----------



## jamenta

Hi iDeal. Thx for the rep+







. For quest and companion mods I reference Dev_AKM's excellent TOQL quest website. Here it is:

http://knol.google.com/k/devnulldeva...com&locale=en#

You will also find on this site a link to a webpage called (you got it) Companion Mods, here is direct link to it: http://knol.google.com/k/devnulldeva...com&locale=en#

Perhaps the most original companion mod of all is Ruined Tail's Tale and is one of the best: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3027


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Added to Miscellaneous Recommendations section Mod "Clean Quit"

"This mod allows you to quit Oblivion in a clean way, with the absolute guarantee of no crash on exit. To use the clean exit feature, go to the pause menu (the one normally used to exit the game) and keep pressed F4."


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Replaced Clean Quit Mod with Fast Exit based on recommendation by "Clean Quit" author himself. "Fast Exit" does same job as "Clean Quit" but even better. Link is here:

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=22410

This requires OBSE 16.

This is a modified version of Scantis FastExit plugin for OBSE, published with permission from Scanti. It makes Oblivion quit instantly and without errors. In general functionality it is similar to Deathless Aphrodites Clean Quit (aka Exit Oblivion With No Crash Guaranteed). Note that this requires OBSE, which can be obtained from http://obse.silverlock.org/


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Hi iDeal. Thx for the rep+







. For quest and companion mods I reference Dev_AKM's excellent TOQL quest website. Here it is:

http://knol.google.com/k/devnulldeva...com&locale=en#

You will also find on this site a link to a webpage called (you got it) Companion Mods, here is direct link to it: http://knol.google.com/k/devnulldeva...com&locale=en#

Perhaps the most original companion mod of all is Ruined Tail's Tale and is one of the best: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3027


Gonna spend a good while reading through those, many thanks!! It's great to have come back to this game and find it somewhat refreshed in every department. Had I not been recommended to your thread I may have passed on a second Oblivion outing, so think nothing of the +rep haha.

I have one problem however...I have started the game from scratch with Progress and ngCD installed to balance/correct levelling. However, I am only a level 2 at the moment and ALREADY 45 in sneaking, 43 in security and ~30 in blade. This is way too fast surely?

I don't mind starting again at this stage if I am honest...if of course there is indeed a problem.

Cheers, Jamenta.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Items Recommendations Section

Removed Rusty Items mod & replaced it with more recent OMOD by same
author that includes original Rusty Items with the addition of Fine Weapons as 
well. Both have 1st rate quality thus why I recommended mod originally.

Link to addition: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13302

"This mod provides a modified versions of Windsurfer's FineWeapons 1.0 and RustyItems 1.3 that adds Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul's changes to the items stats.
Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esm and Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp are both required; �FineWeapons for OOO.esp� and �RustyItems for OOO.esp� should be loaded afterwards"


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


Gonna spend a good while reading through those, many thanks!! It's great to have come back to this game and find it somewhat refreshed in every department. Had I not been recommended to your thread I may have passed on a second Oblivion outing, so think nothing of the +rep haha.

I have one problem however...I have started the game from scratch with Progress and ngCD installed to balance/correct levelling. However, I am only a level 2 at the moment and ALREADY 45 in sneaking, 43 in security and ~30 in blade. This is way too fast surely?

I don't mind starting again at this stage if I am honest...if of course there is indeed a problem.

Cheers, Jamenta.


Hiya iDeal,

Thx again for compliments. Oblivion really has been given a 2nd wind by the mod community, and what amazes me often is just how high quality the mods can be by the players, often outstripping the original vanilla Oblivion in quality and depth.

The levelling mod i use is "Realistic Leveling" http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13879 
which comes with an .ini file so you can adjust all sorts of leveling speeds including skills. For example, here is one adjustment you could make:

setGS fSkillUseFactor 0.73 [the default setting was 0.35]

which slows skill progression down.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Character Recommendations section:

-Added Zumbs Lockpicking Mod: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=17894

"This mod exchanges the lockpicking minigame with real-time lockpicking. It integrates (almost) seamlessly into Oblivion, including animations, sounds and easy configuration."


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Real Estate Recommendations

Updated version to: Princess Anvil Seaside Cabin to 2.2!

This gem of a cabin has been refurbished and also modified so it no longer
rains inside! New upgraded version.

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co....Detail&id=525


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: 1 World Enhancements, 2 Real Estate Mods Recommendations Added

-Clocks of Cyrodiil http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11778

Adds some beautifully textured clocks around Tamriel, inside & outside. Really provides
more atmosphere, & clocks do work (game time that is)

-Bravil Sea Domes http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=9388 This is a really cool real estate mod, that adds underwater domes u can live in!

"Bravil Sea Domes is an underwater home mostly made of new meshes. It is small-medium sized and more about atmosphere than about functionality, although there are enough display cases and safe storage possibilities."

Glenvar Castle http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=8235

"Tired of those drafty dark ruins they call castles ? Where all you'll ever get is damp clothing and a bad case of rheumatism? Then you might be interested in this mod, which allows the player - after a rather elaborate quest - to possess one of the finest monuments in Tamriel, serviced by a staff of 18 NPC's."


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE: Recommendation Mod Removals

I have removed COBL & Choices & Consequences which depends on COBL for time being. Began having major problems with mods. Until I sort problems out, will not
recommend them.

Unfortunately COBL is a great mod system but can be bewildering to use given the
documentation is all over the place IMO.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: World Enhancements Section

Sheepishly I admit after being absent for half a year of originally leaving off some very
crucial mod recommendations when I began reworking this FAQ. Two very important
mods I took off (which I probably should not have) are:

Better Tiling textures for Qarl pack (BTQ) 1.11
BTQ Landscape LOD 4096x4096 1.11

See the links in my section. These mods are *must haves* after you have installed
Qarls Pack III, to improve your mid-range to Long Range visual qualities.

In addition after struggling with Really AEVWD 1.4 and not seeing any results when I
first installed this mod (before I had used the original VWD mod) I then went back to
the readme file (doh!) and realized that AEVWD requires another tool called TES4LODGen
to actually populate the buildings you get to see in the distance. Sigh.

Below is my newly written paragraphs in the World Enhancements section of my FAQ now listing all three of these crucial mid-range to long-range textures improvements for Oblivion:

"Now once you've installed Qarls Pack III you then need to follow up with three additional texture
mods to really complete your Oblivion visual overhaul. These completer mods are: Better
Tiling Textures for Qarls Pack (BTQ), BTQ Landscape LOD and Really AEVWD. What they
do that Qarls doesn't, is greatly improve your mid-range to long-range visuals. (Note: I am aware
of bangsboomstik's combined LOD replacer mod but after review still prefer to recommend these
three mods.)

After you install the base BTQ 1.11 you will see an increase in your mid-range
visual qualities. You can then follow up by installing from the same Elder Scrolls
download site either the 2048x2048 LOD or the 4096x4096 LOD for your longer range visuals.
Of course the 4096x4096 LOD will provide the best quality you can get but if you find your
rig can't handle it, you can lower it to a 2048x2048 LOD package.

Really AEVWD (VWD = Visible When Distant) is a new integration of several Oblivion
legacy mods: the original AEVWD Large, UOMP, Operation Polygon Overhaul, and others (see readme).
This third mod also will improve your long-distance viewing in Oblivion by adding many more
viewable objects from a distance, including major buildings and landmarks, bridges, ruins, docks,
inns, forts and so on. Now VERY IMPORTANT listen up: you cannot just download and install
the textures from this mod alone, or you will be shocked to not see anything at all in the distance.
Once you install Really AEVWD you must then use the following program TES4LODGen which
will generate the LODs needed to populate your game with the buildings provided by AEVWD.

If you are using Qarl's Pack III, make sure to also download RAEVWD QTP3 Addon file
(found at same link on NEXUS) as Brumbeck painstakingly reduced 1,700 of Qarl's textures into lowres
versions for his VWD mod so that the two mods visually work seemlessly together. Amazing work
Brumbeck!"


----------



## curly haired boy

holy crap! this is an INSANELY detailed faq, and just what a guy who's looking into purchasing the game needs!

+rep for the hard work and helpfulness :O


----------



## jamenta

Lol. Thx for compliment Curly. And you are definitely in for a treat, as Oblivion still
has legs even all these years later ... after of course, you install player mods.









It makes me wonder if the corporate model our US culture holds in such high esteem may
lead not to the best quality products?

Because here is a definite case in point where the quality of the game has been vastly improved and there was no money involved or profit incentive. Go figure.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Sound & Light Recommendations section

-Added Subtle Sunshine Mod

"After seeing some amazing scenic shots on various Oblivion forums I was keen to find a better texture for the rather plain default sunglare. The only mod I found seemed a bit too large and strong for my liking, however, and I decided to create my own.

It consists of a subtle sunglare effect and a more natural outline to the sun."


----------



## jamenta

jeez a lot of guests on right now following this thread. lol.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Character Enhancements Section

Added COBL 1.71 & Choice and Consequences 1.31 to this section.

Removed "Villages" from Real Estate Recommendations since Choice & Consequences
integrates this mod into its .esp


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE: Blockbuster Mods

BananaSplit Better Cities now has released version 4.3.0. I updated link info and also
some corresponding text.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: World Enhancements & Real Estate

-Moved Vaults of Cyrodiil to World Enhancements from Real Estate section. This
mod enhanced many cities of Tamriel with its vaults therefore seems more appropriate
to place in World Enhancements section

-Added excellent "Brew House" 1.5 mod (note this mod is an update from the original
Brew House 1.12 mod by another modder.

Here is link http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=22155

And description:

The Brew House Mod is my attempt to create an alternative to the hack and slash emphasis Bethesda has put on Oblivion. It creates an alternative source of income besides selling weapons and armor.

-Buy a farm outside Anvil

-get a farmhouse built complete with personal bar and secret brewing room

-Buy your own lake!

-Raise sheep and 3 new kinds of fish

-harvest their wool, scales and fish meat for a profit

-plant and grow hops and grapes and brew your own beer and wine

-ferment the wine longer to make more expensive, finer wine.

-buy a rare black sheep

-actually creates a use for all those rakes, hoes, shovels, and shears!!!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I want to shear a bear! Oh, wait... Well maybe a future mod.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
I want to shear a bear! Oh, wait... Well maybe a future mod.









Heh ... well you can always get out the modding kit and experiment. Go here:

http://cs.elderscrolls.com/constwiki....php/Main_Page

LOL


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Real Estate

-Halcyon Island added: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=14939

"~Winner of the Oblivions Realestate MORE Homes Challenge~ An exclusive tropical
retreat using new meshes and textures to create that new world feel. ..."

-Valley View Estate added: http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=9324

"After finishing an introductory quest, you can aquire the Valley View Estate, which includes a manor, a farm house and a working vineyard which can produce wines and brandies.

You can get involved actively in running the vineyard and keep a profitable business by hiring characters to work on the vineyard and guard the estate.
You also have the possibility to produce a special type of wine yourself."


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey jamenta, your FAQ has grown quite a bit from when you first started it; I am impressed with the longevity of your diligence.

One question I do have is: Do you have a recommended order-of-install?


----------



## jamenta

Hi tr,

Not yet, since i'm in the process of rebuilding my own game after half a year. This is
a huge undertaking just to make sure I have all the right upgrades, new versions of mods etc..

I do provide a link however in my FAQ (Section IV near end) to dev/akm's load order suggestions. This site also has an actual spreadsheet of a load order. Here is same link:

http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/loadorder.html

Another excellent load order listing you can go to (which i ought to add come to
think of it) is Arwen's own load order from her excellent Oblivion modding site:

http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion/OB-mod-order.htm


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Hi tr,

Not yet, since i'm in the process of rebuilding my own game after half a year. This is
a huge undertaking just to make sure I have all the right upgrades, new versions of mods etc..

I do provide a link however in my FAQ (Section IV near end) to dev/akm's load order suggestions. This site also has an actual spreadsheet of a load order. Here is same link:

http://devnull.sweetdanger.net/loadorder.html

Another excellent load order listing you can go to (which i ought to add come to
think of it) is Arwen's own load order from her excellent Oblivion modding site:

http://amito.freehostia.com/Oblivion/OB-mod-order.htm

Haha, always spot on with the info. I've seen those, I was just wondering if you have your own way of doing things.

Great to hear that you're rebuilding now, this only means that we benefit. Let us know when you're up and running.


----------



## Sinner

Hi,this is a great one for me, since I did not touch the game for the last three years.

But there seems to be some cluster**** with OOO patches from 1.3 to 1.33, they are either scattered or so messed up that I just can't download the right files, it seems.

Care to help?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sinner* 
Hi,this is a great one for me, since I did not touch the game for the last three years.

But there seems to be some cluster**** with OOO patches from 1.3 to 1.33, they are either scattered or so messed up that I just can't download the right files, it seems.

Care to help?









cool glad i can help.

Yeah oftentimes you will come across a bit of confusion when trying to download mods. (Like when I first did Better Cities what grief.)

I recommend whenever you download a mod, be thorough about reading the readme files and any additional info provided at download site.

I believe what I did here was download the 1.33 version complete (last one on list) then downloaded the 1.34 beta patch. The link they provide to the OOO forum should give
you more info.

But it is bewildering unfortunately. You can just as well just go with version 1.33 (which was Oscuros last work he did with the mod), probably
won't impact your game too much.


----------



## conami

That is a lot of content.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conami* 
That is a lot of content.

yes it is!







if you are overwhelmed i suggest you stick to just the Blockbuster mods. Those alone will improve your game significantly.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Real Estate Recommendations

-Reworked my Real Estate recommendations section by adding additional details for each recommended mod link, such as whether mod includes quests, NPCs or voice-overs.

-Remove some of the older dated real estate mods.

-Added "Hoarfrost Castle 1.2" http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=14714

Sitting high on a bluff above the steepest part of the Orange Road is Hoarfrost Castle. The keep and castle yard rest at the foot of the Jerall Mountains proper - at the edge of the snowfall. The yard is almost always half-covered with snow, ice and frost. The windswept keep tower provides an unsurpassed view over the Great Forest, the Heartlands, and the Nibenay basin: from Bruma, to Chorrol - to the Imperial City itself.

Hoarfrost Castle is a cold place, but the roaring pit fire in the great hall always served to bar the chill from the keep itself. The keep and castle grounds played host to a chapel, graveyard, stables, master bedroom, dining chamber, kitchen, basement, smithy, servant's and guard's quarters, mage's study and workshop, display hall, and of course the warmest part of the keep: the great hall. A hive of activity and an outpost unto itself.

At least, this was the case until the castle's previous occupants were lost to some malevolent force that rose up within the keep. Rumour has it that only the Castle Steward survived to tell the horrific tale; and is now willing to give ownership of the castle up to whoever proves powerful enough to wrest control of the keep from whatever monstrosities now dwell inside. He keeps a solitary watch over Hoarfrost Castle's gate; waiting for some brave soul to come, and offer their help.

--Features--

Completing a series of quests unlocks the various features of Hoarfrost Castle. "


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey jamenta: just checking out some of your screenies in "screenshots of your games" thread and your install really, really looks great. The only thing, I think, that could be improved some is the jaggies on rocks/boulders. Everything else looks so..."fluid", but those rocks are just terrible (I don't think I ever remember seeing a mod for that outside of QTP3, do you?


----------



## jamenta

Ah the jaggies have more to do with the Nvidia card i am using than the mods. Since I use HD I can't turn on the graphics func that gets rid of the jags, forget the name atm.

Haven't replaced my card in a long time and I believe newer ATI cards you can run HD
and take care of the jags too.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: World Enhancements

Replaced Far & Away Moons mod with Better Sky mod, which was the original moon
replacement texture i had many moons ago (don't know why i switched it out)


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Real Estate

-Added addition reference and link to *ORE Oblivion Real Estate* which is really the best place to look for Real estate related mods

-Added "Abandoned Mountain Shack" http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=22846

The Abandoned Mountain Shack is an exterior home you can fix up yourself.

"The shack is on the side of a cliff in the Jerall Mountains SE of Bruma. The previous owner set out on a quest, was killed, so never returned. The house is yours if you want it. You will find the outside littered with logs, boulders, and other debris. Things are becoming overgrown with vines and in a general state of disarray. Inside, the lights and stoves burned out long ago, spider webs are everywhere, and there's a big hole in the floor. There's more--but you get the idea. Fixing it up is a matter of finding the right components or tools. For example, to fix the hanging lamp over the dining table you'll need to find some lamp fuel to put in the lamp. Some things require more than one item. If you put in at least one correct item and more are needed, you will see a message telling you what and how many. For example, there's a burned out candle bowl in the basement. If you put one candle in it, you will see a message "You need 3 candles". (Hint: all 7 candles can be used to fix lights in the basement). The components and tools needed for fix-up are all in plain sight or in containers that are in plain sight. Everything you need is in the house or its immediate vicinity. Some things can be "fixed" without tools or other components. For example, vines and spider webs can be torn down, overturned items can be set upright, and boulders and logs can be thrown over the side of the mountain. Setting things like wine bottles and pitchers upright takes some care and patience. Many of these items have been modified to lower their center of gravity, making setting them upright a bit easier."


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Real Estate Recommendations

-Continued cleaning up my real estate section, removed mods with no links or have received quite a bit of negative feedback from players.

Added links to the following Real Estate Mods - all excellent, check'em out:

A Better Benirus Manor 4.3  (quest, well, vineyard, training area)
Colovian Heights Mansion 1.2 (fixup sim, quest, true library, small garden)
Shadowcrest Vineyard 1.02 (2 quests, working kitchen & wine cellar, hidden dungeon with prisoners)
Shezrie's Villages 1.0 (Requires COBL) (3 villages + quests: Lakewood, Ravenview & Woodland)
Verona House: Bloodlines 6.0 (massive 11 part quest, Verona Bay town, multi-level dungeons, player home)


----------



## Sinner

Hey, great work on "real estate".

What about some cities? I'm in doubt about (BJORNHEIM by Gazeup) and (DAMARASK by Polycrates), since they are the only two cities in that list ( http://www.oblivionsrealestate.com/F...es/cities.html ) who have some negative comments, regarding bugs. Did you try them?

Btw, how about Deadly Reflex, version 5? Seems like a great - amazing even! - addition to the game, but I didn't see many people having it in their list of preferred mods. Your thoughts?


----------



## jamenta

thx sinner!

I'll take a look at Deadly Reflex, busy atm though lol, later this evening ... its always good to get a suggestions since there is such a huge amount of mods hard to review
all of them!

Im also in doubt with BJORNHEIM so left it off, although it still can be viewed 
via this FAQ anyway since I provide links to the ORE site which I can't imagine most people not
going to if they're really interested in so much Real Estate available.

Have you checked out BARTHOLM or VERONA HOUSE: BLOODLINE both are huge quest
mods with towns as big as cities? And GLENVAR CASTLE is huge as well.


----------



## mark $

While you're checking out Deadly reflex, take a look at the brand new combat mod Unnecessary Violence and Throw any weapon by Hex Off. Wonderful mods, and modder.
http://tesnexus.com/modules/members/index.php?id=645375


----------



## jamenta

thx mark will do!


----------



## mark $

NP man, I just found out about this thread. I'm very addicted to oblivion modding, might want to change some of your lists in the initial post too. A's list and red room is pretty out of date I believe.


----------



## Sinner

Nice teamwork.









A note for you: Better Tiling textures for Qarl pack (BTQ) 1.11 you have suggested is not compatibile with Qarl pack III, just to let you know.

I was wondering about Deadly Reflex, why don't people use it in their suggested lists, and one possible solution is that such things, which DR brings, are maybe part of some other popular mod?

Going to check that mod Mark suggested now.

Edit: Now that I have mods with some of them containing 15 different .esp files in my OMM list, is it possible to move them together? I can't believe I'll have to move 100 different files separately, one by one. I hope it's just my lack of experience in OMM.

Second edit: I don't get one more thing: is OBSE compatibile with OMM? I don't see how I could use Persuasion Overhaul, since it requires OBSE, and both OBSE and OMM require to use them to launch the game, so I don't understand how to do it.

Btw, thanks in advance for your help, I'm learning all of this at the moment, so when I do learn it, you can except some help from me.


----------



## jamenta

I saw that originally but BTQ works just fine with QT3 and is suggested in other places.

Yes you can merge .esp files using Wry bash which is something I plan on doing to cut
down the count.

Yes OBSE is compatible with OBMM. OBMM will launch OBSE automatically for you, or you can simply launch OBSE separately outside of OBMM and it will pick up all the OBMM ordered mods.

Yes thx much for your feedback. If you come across any further mods you think are good let me know. I'm looking over your suggestions & Marks this morning.


----------



## jamenta

Hey Mark & Sinner, both Deadly Reflex & Unnecessary Violence are two amazing combat mods and I am integrating them into my FAQ now! Thanks much for suggestions.

I tend to be not so combat oriented in my game playing so probably reason why I missed these two amazing mods. Any further suggestions you might make more then welcome.

And I do plan on removing the Dremora recommendation based on the player negative feedback ... which is too bad since the mod looked really good, but apparently no changes revisions have been done in some time.

PS: Note that yes, in some cases I make mod recommendations based on the popularity of mod, and sheer scope and quality of mod, without necessarily having played through the entire mod myself! Although I do include the mods I recommend in my on-going game.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ UPDATE: Character & Real Estate Recommendations

-I have removed Dremora based on negative player feedback & no revisions in some time from Real Estate section.

I have added "Deadly Reflex" & "Unnecessary Violence" to my Character" recommendations section. Both impressive combat mods that will work seemlessly together. Here is links and some author descriptions of both:

Unnecessary Violence RC1 (Requires OBSE)

Description:

"This mod sets a new bar for oblivion's combat system. It offers true dual wielding with any weapon from vanilla or any mod, throwing objects (literally any object) and throwing people (judo style), the ability to change your grip on a weapon, the ability to kick in combat, melee with bows and staffs, hand to hand attacks with your weapon sheathed, exploding potions, soul gems that show and can release the spirits of what you trapped, the ability to manufacture weapon duplicates, taunting, the ability to sheath OH weapons on your back, fumbling, location damage, unique locational injuries and effects, the ability to knock opponents unconscious and tons more.

At any given time you can now perform twenty four different melee attacks instead of the vanilla six, each with a different animation and different possible effects. But beware, you're not the only one with new abilities. NPCs have access to all the moves you do as well as the ability to dodge, counter and block your attacks. You will have to think strategically, as different moves do different things and have different associated risks. Hit location is as important to you as it is to your opponent.

All this is done without in any way touching the vanilla combat system, because UV provides its own combat engine - meaning you can use it alongside any other one of the great combat mods out there. This is a very different kind of mod, with a strong emphasis on compatibility and general applicability."

Deadly Reflex 5.0 (Requires OBSE)

Description

Deadly Reflex - Combat Moves is combat enhacing mod for Oblivion, which adds new dimension, tactics and violent action to the Oblivion Combat by adding new combat moves for both the Player AND the NPCs.

Version 5 is a total rewrite with enchanced NPC interactions, new total STABILITY, determistic stat based success system and of course, new moves, finishers and blood system with upgrades like new animations to older features.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark $* 
While you're checking out Deadly reflex, take a look at the brand new combat mod Unnecessary Violence and Throw any weapon by Hex Off. Wonderful mods, and modder.
http://tesnexus.com/modules/members/index.php?id=645375

"Try before you buy" is another excellent mod by this member.


----------



## jamenta

thanks tr for tip. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update, Items Recommendations

Added UC Wood Furniture Texture Replacer 1.0

Description:

This is a retexture for upperclass wood furniture. Some meshes have been included with altered textures and UVmaps. Contents within this mod can also be used as a resource.


----------



## jamenta

hm, will need to experiment with "Try before you buy" mod before I recommend it, as some bugs
have been reported by what appears to be a reliable source. Definitely
would like to add this mod to my recommendations list but don't want to recommend
it if it is already known to be buggy.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update, Real Estate

Decided not to add "Let the People Drink" due to compatibility issues with other mods I
recommend.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update Blockbusters

Added comment to Unique Landscapes Recommendation link:

(Also recommend Unique Landscapes Compatibility Patches)

Links to several compatibility patches if you decide to use Unique Landscapes and many
of the mods I recommend (usually Real Estate Mods)


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Sound & Light Recommendations

After experimenting with Animated Lighting Window System, I have re-installed *Illumination
Within Revived* as I found the ambient lighting much more immersive
than the flat lighting effect put out by ALWS. Those of you who have tried both will
probably know what I'm talking about. Some people may not prefer the window glow
but I really like it!

Illumination Within Revived 0.9.2

In addition IW has a revived and fixed version by Cydog making it better than the original. If you
are using *Better Cities* do make sure you download the replacer
.esp for ILW, so it becomes compatible (it does work).

On the sound front, an edited More Immersive Sound

More Immersive Sound Edited 1.0

convinced me to download and try it out side by side with Stereo Sound. So far so good. I am
recommending this mod as well especially for its LOW-WIND esp since all
the wind in Oblivion can really become tiresome after awhile.


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update: Character Recommendations

Reneers Guard Overhaul 1.93

New update to Reneers most excellent guard overhaul to version 1.93.

Changes:

Fixed issue with civilians and guards not swimming properly. Fixed an issue with guards not remembering previous crimes they had witnessed. Modified guard detection routine slightly, which should provide more realism. Fixed major issues with ModCrimeGold usage - any Modcrimegold use is now considered 'global' and all guards will know of that specific bounty. Removed all code that modifies infamy and fame (except via the Disguise system) - this should be added back in a later release. Added more debugging information, including an output of all running mods in RGODebugFile.txt.


----------



## malik22

Hi guys im gonna play oblivion again with Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul it doesnt work with the unofficial patch correct?
And for graphics im gonna install
Enhanced Water
Enhanced Weather
Qarl's Texture Pack
Alive Waters
Beautiful Stars
Better Night Sky
BTQ Landscape LOD 4096x4096
Visually Realistic Lava

is Unique Landscapes needed? and will they all work together?and how about Natural Environments
it would nice if someone could tell me exactley what I need to make oblivion looks its best.


----------



## Sinner

Sure it does work with unofficial patch; but be sure to load OOO after unofficial patch.


----------



## jamenta

Hiya Malik

Good for you on your journey into Oblivion mods ...

The mods you listed will improve your visuals quite a bit. You don't need any of
the Unique Landscapes mods for them to work. But what UL does is uniquely improve the
areas around Tamriel above and beyond the vanilla quality. The areas covered by
UL have each been given customized care by dedicated modders. Some are truly
stunning to visit or walk through IMO.


----------



## malik22

Thx what I meant was does Unique Landscapes and Natural Environments conflict with them?

and have any of you heard of the Pahncrd's Oblivion Enhanced Edition thats 12gb is it any good.


----------



## jamenta

In most cases UL & NE will work together though you need to review the readme files primarily UL to check for any inconsistencies.

There are a number of very large mods such as Oblivion Enhanced that change a lot in the game. Although I did review it a while back, I decided to stay with Oscuro's Overhaul & Martigen's Monster Mod for the "blockbuster" changes of gameplay & Monster additions. But I look at OEE again to see what is new. Thx for the tip.


----------



## Skusey

Does anything different have to be done for the steam version of oblivion?


----------



## jamenta

Don't know. Probably not. Just make sure you get the patch if they haven't already offered it.


----------



## Skusey

It all seems ok so far, both Enhanced Water and Enhanced Weather are running fine.


----------



## jamenta

Great! Love that Enhanced Water mod.


----------



## Skusey

It's the Enhanced Weather that I like, though more often than not it's cloudy.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Jamenta,

You ever played with CM Partners, or Unique Companions? They're a couple among the dozens of mods I've got running over here.


----------



## jamenta

I'll check them out. thx!


----------



## Stash9876

You might wanna check out Level Modifier Counter, it adds a book that keeps track of skill progression. It's very handy for people like me who want to level efficiently.

Another handy mod is Denock Arrow.


----------



## mardon

Got it all working perfectly with most of the mods on the first page. Really makes it look amazing. Something I noticed with this and fallout 3 is it looks super sharp at 1080p even more so than other games at 1080p. I think its the engine and the fact when your in third person mode the character is quite far away.

Then my mobo died and I lost the info on my Nvidia RAID (now have P45 board). Should be back up and running soon though.

Was really looking forward to putting some pics up in the MAXOUT thread and confusing people with my Altar (assassins creed) character model and long long viewing distances!


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Ah the jaggies have more to do with the Nvidia card i am using than the mods. Since I use HD I can't turn on the graphics func that gets rid of the jags, forget the name atm.

Haven't replaced my card in a long time and I believe newer ATI cards you can run HD
and take care of the jags too.

AA, if you want I looked up how to change this for my setup and it works:

"If you have HDR enabled, you can add antialiasing by editing Oblivion.ini manually. Just change the iMultiSample=0 in [Display] to 4 to get 4xAA."

Can also force it through the nvidia control panel.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I've done something fantastically wrong with my install it seems. I'm getting quite pokey frames on my 260GTX at 1920x1200. I'm not sure if it's the texture overhaul, the highres character textures, or the fact that I've added tons of NPCs into certain scenes, but I'm nearly ready to do a reinstall and start from scratch.

I'm thinking I'm going to compile a list of character add-ons that I enjoy the most/work best with each other, or perhaps bundle them together so folks can have the benefit of my earnest searching and compatibility checking.

There's no console command to show FPS is there?


----------



## lordnoak

You could monitor your FPS with EVGA Precision.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordnoak*


You could monitor your FPS with EVGA Precision.


tdt in console... I was amazed it was so simple.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


tdt in console... I was amazed it was so simple.


Wow, if I knew it was that simple, I would have done that too. I've been dying to know my FPS in that game but was too lasy to set up FRAPS







.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

For the curious, I am seeing a 60fps in a lot of the instances where I thought I was struggling before. I _have_ noticed it dips to 30fps *on occassion*, but this is rare and fleeting. Even with some crazy texture mods I'm still maxing out V-Sync most of the time, running at 1920x1200 with HDR; that might change if I can't dial it down a notch or hundred.


----------



## lordnoak

If you're talking about the stuttering I think that has more to do with the amount of data that has to be loaded, with higher end cards like ours I believe the graphics part isn't the problem. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

So I had this running on my last install but I can't seem to get it working anymore. I'm using OBMM and Qarl's Texture Pack 3, and can't seem to get the square next to the mod name to show up green (for it being ready to go).

I've done the whole Utilities > Archive invalidation > BSA Alteration > Textures + Generate archiveinvalidation + Autoupdate on exit > Update > Exit but the darn thing just refuses to turn green.

On a side-note, does anybody know where I can get Improved Trees & Flora 2 that's NOT at tesnexus? For whatever reason I never got their confirmation email so I can't login to get it. Does it conflict with Qarl's to anyone's knowledge?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grmnasasin0227* 
So I had this running on my last install but I can't seem to get it working anymore. I'm using OBMM and Qarl's Texture Pack 3, and can't seem to get the square next to the mod name to show up green (for it being ready to go).

I've done the whole Utilities > Archive invalidation > BSA Alteration > Textures + Generate archiveinvalidation + Autoupdate on exit > Update > Exit but the darn thing just refuses to turn green.

On a side-note, does anybody know where I can get Improved Trees & Flora 2 that's NOT at tesnexus? For whatever reason I never got their confirmation email so I can't login to get it. Does it conflict with Qarl's to anyone's knowledge?

Thanks a bunch!

I thought it was supposed to be blue. Whatever the case, it's not really difficult to enable the mods. Did you click activate?

Screen shots please.

Check your spam filter for TESnexus' confirmation e-mail.


----------



## loop0001

bump!

also, with the new video card i will now start adding the mods to this!! very happy


----------



## loop0001

all modded up!!!

have what i want right now, was really quite easy! now to tweak it some more so i dont lag any. 
game looks great and has a lot of cool stuff now! sad i have to start over tho...50 hours lost







no worries tho


----------



## jamenta

gratz loop! post some pics when u get a chance. I think you'll find the time invested well worth it. Also great thing about modd'ing is once you have that base you can easily add more over time.

Enjoy your adventures.


----------



## loop0001

one problem i have no idea how to work with...
anything that is locked...i cant do anything with..

ex: a chest with easy (or any other level) lock will glow blue, the crosshair will change, but when i try to "use" it...nothing happens..

help? or should i start uninstalling mods to try and figure it out?

edit: and i will definitely get pics taken when i have the chance..will be thursday or fri..


----------



## jamenta

Hi Loop,

Although I'm not absolutely certain but your problem may lie with Oscuro's handling of
containers that are locked. I believe there is an add-on included with his script that
fixes the problem ... its called "Magic_Script_Effect_Fix.esp".

If that isn't it, if you are using Zumbs lockpicking mod, i believe he also tweaks the
containers opening too.

My best guess atm, otherwise, yes you're likely going to have to do the old, pull out
one or two mods, see what works etc....


----------



## loop0001

wow, that was quick, i dont have zumbs mod going tho, 
Should show you my list i have goin so far...

when i get back ill try out your fixes and see what works.
thanks very much Jamenta


----------



## slipstream808

Not to hijack this thread but does anyone have any pics of their Oblivion all modded up and looking beautiful? I'd love to see what it has been made into by the fans!


----------



## jamenta

Id look through Oscuros 1st before zumbs. I'm online atm lol. Good luck.


----------



## jamenta

Hi Slip,

Some recent pics i posted on the Overclock.net "Official Screenshot" thread, go here:

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/41...es-thread.html

You'll have to either do a search or maybe reference my handle jamenta for posts.

I also put up a few pics on my Flickr site (although i do need to add more). Make sure
you supersize the pics to get a good view:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jamenta

Heck, I'll post a few here in a sec ...


----------



## jamenta




----------



## jamenta




----------



## slipstream808

LOL funny you uploaded those cause I JUST looked through those threads to find em!


----------



## jamenta

Doh! Sry about that. but at least you were able to see them twice!! 0.0


----------



## jamenta

FAQ Update

Several new versions/updates are out for mods I recommend. A few big ones such as
Better Cities & Enhanced Weather updates. Below are mods with new version numbers
and links:

Banansplit Better Cities 4.3.4 (Install 3 files: BBC 4.3.4, Resources 4.3.2 + Update Resources 4.3.4)
Enhanced Weather 1.3.7 (EW optional plugins require OBSE & ScreenEffects Mod)
Really AEVWD 1.5 (Requires TES4LODGen)(Download RAEVWD QTP3 add-on if using QTP3)
Reneers Guard Overhaul 1.94
More Realistic Encumbrance 2.22 (Requires OBSE)
A Better Benirus Manor 4.4  (quest, well, vineyard, training area)
Hoarfrost Castle 1.2.1  (7 quests, storage, displays)
The Abacean Lighthouse 1.1 (Winner of the *Oblivion Real Estate* Underwater Homes Contest!)

Other Changes:

Changed TNR link to his new site
Fixed Brewhouse 1.5.1 link (it was linking to Real Estate mod just before it)
Removed MYJ Paintings reference since the link is dead and I could not find an alternate download site.
Moved More Realistic Encumbrance to Character Enhancements Group (Seemed like a better fit than Misc)
Added textual reference to Arwen's load ordering web page
Cleaned up link to Spires Quest Mod


----------



## judgementofgod

Nice job compiling things in one place. I've never played through it yet, but I plan to use OOO, QTP3, and the Unofficial Patch. Also some more of the beautification mods.

Do you know of anywhere besides fileplanet that hosts these files? Thanks.


----------



## jamenta

thx Judge!

Check part II of my FAQ. I provide two links to Elder Scrolls Nexus, probably the best
place to go, and Planet Elder Scrolls.

It takes a little work installing the mods but well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## judgementofgod

I'm having a blast so far. I've got some basic mods like OOO and QTPIII and it's amazing. Too bad the tesnexus signup is down, all the mods I want to use are on that site and I can't join.


----------



## jamenta

Surprising. I'm sure it will be back up. He has put an enormous effort into that site and has had over a million visitors (which he is proud of).

Posts some cools pics when you get a chance.


----------



## pipnasty

i have some questions..

1. Can I have the "OSCURO'S OBLIVION OVERHAUL" mod + "Qarl's Texture Pack III" mod installed simultaneously? Or can I only choose one?

2. Can I have other World Enhancements/Textures mods installed on top of one of the two mods above?

hehe! Pardon the noobish questions, this is the first time I'm attempting to install a mod on Oblivion.


----------



## mardon

You can have Both the Texture Pack and Oscuro's mod at the same time.

There are various patches which can be applied which will work with both. There are also higher resolution textures for futher away objects.

TesNexus is the best place for them all. Just register and off you go.

OOO will make the game harder to start off with. Kavatch for example will be much more tricky until you've leveled up a little.


----------



## judgementofgod

I installed the texture pack and it just replaced files in the data folder. What is the difference in that or running the omod version in obmm?


----------



## jamenta

no difference accept this: the omod version keeps track of all the files you installed so if you decide to "uninstall" it will immediately remove them for you.

i.e. you don't have to manually keep track of them all.

ALSO: the archive invalidation is managed by OBMM. I'm not going to attempt to explain it here
but it can be very important making sure your textures show up properly.


----------



## judgementofgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


no difference accept this: the omod version keeps track of all the files you installed so if you decide to "uninstall" it will immediately remove them for you.

i.e. you don't have to manually keep track of them all.

ALSO: the archive invalidation is managed by OBMM. I'm not going to attempt to explain it here
but it can be very important making sure your textures show up properly.


Hmm, I will try to uninstall this if possible and get the omod version now that I was able to sign up at tesnexus. I'm currently running OOO, Enhanced Weather and Water, QTP3 and the games looks awesome. What a beast after you mod it, good luck keeping the FPS over 60 when outside @ you're on 8xAA and 16xAF.

I'm also using the Better cities mods, although I'm not sure everything they do to improve the game.


----------



## jamenta

>> What a beast after you mod it, good luck keeping the FPS over 60 when outside @ you're on 8xAA and 16xAF.

hehe. Probably reason why I put this FAQ on "overclock.net" who have been cool enuf to host it.









Oblivion mod'd can be a beast!!


----------



## judgementofgod

I got the Enhanced Weather mod working only once. It just turns the screen beige once the screenshader kicks in and loads it. When I turn it off wverything works just fine. I've tried moving it around and it won't work. I don't think it like that I have QTP3 hard installed. Is there a way to remove this without deleting critical files? At install it replaced a bunch of texture/mesh files if I remember correctly.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judgementofgod* 
I got the Enhanced Weather mod working only once. It just turns the screen beige once the screenshader kicks in and loads it. When I turn it off wverything works just fine. I've tried moving it around and it won't work. I don't think it like that I have QTP3 hard installed. Is there a way to remove this without deleting critical files? At install it replaced a bunch of texture/mesh files if I remember correctly.

I don't have one handy, but can you check to see if the texture files are on the installation DVD?

I'd just do a complete reinstall if I were you.


----------



## SuperKyle

This guide aggravates the jeebies out of me.

I followed this guide exactly in the order it was given the first time and I got insta-crashes just trying to open oblivion. Either with the script extender, or oblivion.exe, or oblivion launcher, even with oblivion fixes.

Then I uninstalled the game, deleted registries, reinstalled and patched GOTY and then went and followed the load-up guide included in this, (ya know, knights.esp then etc. etc.) ANYWAY, same thing, halfway through this guide oblivion wouldnt even load.

Yes, I installed compatibility patches. Yes, I patched, script extender, anything you can name.

Oh, one more thing about how ******ed these mods are. Lets say I had like 200 mods at the moment. I tried opening oblivion via script extender, worked fine and ran fine.

I install 5 mods via OBMM, game stops working. I remove those 5 mods, game still doesn't work. Uh, what? lol That's after unchecking then deleting the files also. Doesn't make ANY sense whatsoever.

Anyway, this guide needs work, I tried this about 5 times with 5 different installs and 5 different ways of doing it and all of them resulted in unplayable oblivion.exe even with crash fix mods installed only halfway through the guide...


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperKyle*


This guide aggravates the jeebies out of me.

I followed this guide exactly in the order it was given the first time and I got insta-crashes just trying to open oblivion. Either with the script extender, or oblivion.exe, or oblivion launcher, even with oblivion fixes.

Then I uninstalled the game, deleted registries, reinstalled and patched GOTY and then went and followed the load-up guide included in this, (ya know, knights.esp then etc. etc.) ANYWAY, same thing, halfway through this guide oblivion wouldnt even load.

Yes, I installed compatibility patches. Yes, I patched, script extender, anything you can name.

Oh, one more thing about how ******ed these mods are. Lets say I had like 200 mods at the moment. I tried opening oblivion via script extender, worked fine and ran fine.

I install 5 mods via OBMM, game stops working. I remove those 5 mods, game still doesn't work. Uh, what? lol That's after unchecking then deleting the files also. Doesn't make ANY sense whatsoever.

Anyway, this guide needs work, I tried this about 5 times with 5 different installs and 5 different ways of doing it and all of them resulted in unplayable oblivion.exe even with crash fix mods installed only halfway through the guide...


Strong first post.


----------



## HyperNova

I don't feel like searching 57 pages of this thread, so I'll just ask. Any mods that allow for holding two weapons? (And not one for blocking) Using two weapons like in Morrowind. If possible, links to the site if this mod exists.

Also, is there any mods that when your character gets higher strength, it can hold a two handed weapon with one arm?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperNova* 
I don't feel like searching 57 pages of this thread, so I'll just ask. Any mods that allow for holding two weapons? (And not one for blocking) Using two weapons like in Morrowind. If possible, links to the site if this mod exists.

Also, is there any mods that when your character gets higher strength, it can hold a two handed weapon with one arm?

all the mods are on the first page...his updates always get put on that big list


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HyperNova*


I don't feel like searching 57 pages of this thread, so I'll just ask. Any mods that allow for holding two weapons? (And not one for blocking) Using two weapons like in Morrowind. If possible, links to the site if this mod exists.

Also, is there any mods that when your character gets higher strength, it can hold a two handed weapon with one arm?


This one lets you dual wield.

http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=16679


----------



## judgementofgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuperKyle*


This guide aggravates the jeebies out of me.

I followed this guide exactly in the order it was given the first time and I got insta-crashes just trying to open oblivion. Either with the script extender, or oblivion.exe, or oblivion launcher, even with oblivion fixes.

Then I uninstalled the game, deleted registries, reinstalled and patched GOTY and then went and followed the load-up guide included in this, (ya know, knights.esp then etc. etc.) ANYWAY, same thing, halfway through this guide oblivion wouldnt even load.

Yes, I installed compatibility patches. Yes, I patched, script extender, anything you can name.

Oh, one more thing about how ******ed these mods are. Lets say I had like 200 mods at the moment. I tried opening oblivion via script extender, worked fine and ran fine.

I install 5 mods via OBMM, game stops working. I remove those 5 mods, game still doesn't work. Uh, what? lol That's after unchecking then deleting the files also. Doesn't make ANY sense whatsoever.

Anyway, this guide needs work, I tried this about 5 times with 5 different installs and 5 different ways of doing it and all of them resulted in unplayable oblivion.exe even with crash fix mods installed only halfway through the guide...



It's a great guide and was a great place to start for me. My Oblivion is now teh pwn.

Maybe you should start small with the modding like I did and then start adding things as you go to test and try different ordering and not insult the op.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Modding Oblivion with the extent of the mods that are available is a very hairy ordeal. You have to experiment a bit. Install slowly and check everything works.


----------



## JeRize

Hello Jamenta

First I want to thank you for creating this guide because it has shown me why Oblivion is a hell of a game when you mod it.

Secondly i have a question, I almost downloaded every mod you have on here and works pretty good accept for when i enter shops or other interiours, the game crashes.
Do you or somebody else that is following this guide know a way to solve it? I already tried to set the sound acceleration to Standard but that didnt work for me.

Thnx,
JeRize


----------



## jamenta

Hi JeRize, thx much.

As Roninde just posted: heavily modd'ng Oblivion is probably not for the faint of heart, I should maybe mention that somewhere in my FAQ ... that if you plan on really installing a lot of mods, you have to be ready to work out the kinks which likely you're going to have. If you just go with 1 or 2 mods you'll likely be skate free.

But as RB suggests, the best way is to go slowly. And that is what I did originally and I still do. Install a few mods at a time. Make sure everything is working properly before installing further. Install too the big mods first, maybe 1 or 2 of the mods I list in my Blockbuster section at a time. Once you get the big mods out of the way you can start with the smaller stuff ... if you plan to install lots.

If you install everything at once without even checking ... its kinda like trying to launch a space rocket and you didn't bother to check the control panel lights to see if anything looked awry. Something likely isn't goin to appear just right.

The best thing to do if you have already passed that point, installed a buttload of mods and find things aren't working, is try backing out one or two mods at a time, mods you think may most likely be the problem i.e. if you're having problems with interior type locations, I wouldn't worry to much about Henry's Farm Animals mod ... though you never quite know, but I wouldn't pull it out first.

Sorry, I don't know of any better way. Its reverse engineering and I've had to do it a number of times myself.

I do know that all the mods I list in my FAQ players have had much success using in their Oblivion games, and they do use them all at once. You do have to read the README files that come with most mods carefully. There often are things you have to be careful about or do.

This FAQ is not like, the encyclopedia of modding. No way I could go into fine detail the do's and dont's for each and every mod I recommend. Intentionally didn't go that route or step into that inescapable quagmire. So my FAQ is mostly like what I say in the intro a ROAD MAP that you can follow. But you're goin to have to do the driving yourself.


----------



## jamenta

PS JeRize:

Sometimes it isn't the mods but the hardware. That can be a problem too, especially with sound card type conflicts. But first you probably want to see if you can isolate the mod that's giving you the crashes.


----------



## Koaka

Man this really isnt for the faint of heart. I cant even get OOO to work. All that I installed is Shivering Islands and then I put in the full OOO and it gets to the Betsheba loading screen then errors out. Maybe it doesnt like windows 7?

I'm doing a fresh install and trying again. Taking my sweet time this time. I didn't jump into a rocket ship but I think I went head first into a corvette zr1








. Let's try out a 2000 honda civic see how it goes.


----------



## jamenta

I've heard a number of horror stories with Windows 7. Trust Bill Gates? Not me.

Good luck. You should be able to install 000 at least.


----------



## krameriffic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Modding Oblivion with the extent of the mods that are available is a very hairy ordeal. You have to experiment a bit. Install slowly and check everything works.


Translation: it's a gigantic pain in the ass and your spirit will most likely be broken around the time you are installing the fourth required runtime environment software needed for the proper operation of the many, many mod manager programs.


----------



## Koaka

Oh great =( another win7 issue. Just what I love to hear. The only mod that I have booted with is the UI mod hah. -.- Well let's see if I can fix the problem once again it's an ever ending quest.


----------



## Koaka

Well great... Fresh install... It still won't boot. I have to find a way to completly uninstall the game for good ><


----------



## vis213

Installed most of the blockbuster mods on x64 windows 7 and it works great. Except I get a very rare crash exiting interiors and also a crash on exit no matter what.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Have those of you on Win7 experiencing problems tried running the game in either xp or vista compatibility mode?


----------



## MahoganyJoint

works fine on W7 here, perfect, the fastest loading game i have come across


----------



## Koaka

I cant even run the vanilla oblivion anymore. All I get is errors and I really wanted to try and mod the game and play oblivion again. Reformat isn't a option I don't have the time to reinstall all my games and etc. ><


----------



## JeRize

Jamenta,

Thnx for the advice, ill start with re-installing Oblivion and adding mods 1 by 1


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeRize*


Jamenta,

Thnx for the advice, ill start with re-installing Oblivion and adding mods 1 by 1


Sry I can't give you anything more than: slowly, baby steps.

Another reason why I think Overclock.net is a good site for the FAQ, because much like you tweek your computer for performance, you're doing the same with this game.

I should put something in my FAQ near the beginning that explains this similarity to Overclocking your hardware, as in modding Oblivion can have its challenges too. You really have to be willing to take the time for the potential benefits (that I think are excellent) considering the risks involved.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Have those of you on Win7 experiencing problems tried running the game in either xp or vista compatibility mode?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MahoganyJoint* 
works fine on W7 here, perfect, the fastest loading game i have come across

I had problems today after installing W7 release candidate, I copied my oblivion folder and saved games onto another HD then installed oblivion fresh on W7 and copied everything back over and I got it to work by "Running as administrator" and it works great now.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I don't have any problems running in Windows 7, I run OBMM and OBSE launcher as administrator.


----------



## JeRize

Well i found the problem and it was the mod Screeneffect which 1 of the optional mods from Enhanced Weather required.
I looked @ the official forum topic about this mod and it had a solution but it didnt work for me


----------



## jamenta

You know, I've been thinking of tak'n that mod off my game. It just seems real dangerous to have and maybe not really needed ...


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


You know, I've been thinking of tak'n that mod off my game. It just seems real dangerous to have and maybe not really needed ...


Out of curiosity, what's dangerous about it?


----------



## jamenta

It's dickering with meta controls on your monitor that most mods don't even risk. And there are a lot of different monitors out there and video cards. Bigger risk for potential problems = dangerous.


----------



## spokenfor

Jamenta:

Thanks so much for all your extensive work on this guide. It's been such a great resource for so many people.

To all the Windows 7 strugglers... It's been a little tricky, but I have been able to get it working, so keep on trying. Uninstall Oblivion completely... uninstall your video driver and start clean.

I installed in this order:

Windows 7 64-bit RC

Video Driver - nVidia 190.38

Oblivion - GOTY
Shivering Isles / Knights
Unofficial Oblivion Patch
Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch
Unofficial Official Mods Patch - (only for Knights in my case.)
-tested, works

Then I installed everything in FCOM. Read every sentence, follow it to the letter, and it will work.

Then I installed Qarl's Texture Pack III... and then proceeded to add one-by-one the smaller visual enhancements.

I have everything I want working perfectly at 1680x1050 with 16xAA and 16xAF. It looks gorgeous and runs beautifully.

Jamenta: you should check out Castle Almgard for your Real Estate section. I think it's the most beautiful and most detailed "home" mod out there.

Thanks again!


----------



## jamenta

AWESOME spokenfor. Thx too for positive feedback. I'll check out DCastle Almgard.

I do know about FCOM but just felt like it to be a little to much for this guide ... but my guess was that heavy duty Modd'rs like yourself would find their way to DEV-AKM's website and if they wanted to really go for FCOM they could do it, and all the information was there. So why be redundant on my FAQ which is for most part meant to be a road-map?

It really is a gorgeous game once you get the visual mods installed. If you got screenshots you'd like to share that would be great!

Cheers.


----------



## awdrifter

Just want to make sure before I download the 2GB texture pack. Will I still get playable framerates with the Qarl's Texture Pack installed? I think my video card should be fast enough, but it only has 512mb of vram, is that enough to handle the textures? Thanks.


----------



## jamenta

Yah it should be. It might slow down a bit in certain areas but still playable IMO.


----------



## awdrifter

Cool, I'll download the texture pack then. As long as it's above 30fps then I'm ok with it.


----------



## mark $

Anyone have any ideas why my games crashing on startup? Rc7100 with 2 monitors (22" main and 17" secondary). Still crashes when i unplug secondary monitor and reboot.

Quote:



Active Mod Files:
00 Oblivion.esm
01 ScreenEffects.esm
02 You Are Here.esm
03 Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items Mod.esm
04 Francesco's Optional New Items Add-On.esm
05 Cobl Main.esm [Version 1.71]
06 Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esm [Version 1.34]
07 Mart's Monster Mod.esm [Version 3.7b1]
08 TamrielTravellers.esm [Version 1.39c]
09 FCOM_Convergence.esm [Version 0.9.9a7]
0A Armamentarium.esm [Version 1.3]
0B Artifacts.esm
0C HorseCombatMaster.esm
0D UnnecessaryViolence.esm
0E Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp [Version 3.2.0]
0F UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp [Version 1.0.0]
10 Oblivion Citadel Door Fix.esp
11 DLCShiveringIsles.esp
12 Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp [Version 1.4.0]
13 SM Plugin Refurbish - SI.esp [Version 1.05]
14 Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Bosses.esp
15 Francesco's Optional Chance of Stronger Enemies.esp
16 Francesco's Optional Chance of More Enemies.esp
17 Francesco's Optional Leveled Guards.esp
++ Francesco's Dark Seducer Weapons Patch.esp
18 FCOM_Francescos.esp [Version 0.9.9]
19 FCOM_FrancescosItemsAddOn.esp [Version 0.9.9]
1A FCOM_FrancescosNamedBosses.esp [Version 0.9.9]
1B Fran Armor Add-on.esp
1C MIS.esp
1D MIS New Sounds Optional Part.esp
1E Atmospheric Oblivion.esp
1F PCSoundNalia.esp [Version 2.6]
20 Storms & Sound.esp
21 AmbientDungeons.esp
22 Adonnays Ranger Coats.esp
++ Item interchange - Extraction.esp [Version 0.74]
23 RAEVWD Cities.esp [Version 1.4]
24 RAEVWD Imperial City.esp [Version 1.4]
25 Living Economy.esp
26 Living Economy - Items.esp
27 Map Marker Renamer.esp [Version 0.1]
28 sr_super_hotkeys.esp
29 DLCHorseArmor.esp
2A SM Plugin Refurbish - HorseArmor.esp [Version 1.11]
2B DLCVileLair.esp
2C SM Plugin Refurbish - VileLair.esp [Version 1.11]
2D DLCSpellTomes.esp
++ MaleBodyReplacerV4.esp
2E EVE_StockEquipmentReplacer.esp
2F Adonnays Elven Weaponry.esp
30 Arynns-Heavenly-Sword_hottest.esp
31 c_dagcol.esp
32 HB Elven Sunbreaker Shortsword.esp
33 Armamentium female.esp
34 The lord of the ring weapon 1.esp
35 DLCThievesDen.esp
36 SM Plugin Refurbish - ThievesDen.esp [Version 1.11]
37 Francesco's Optional New Adventurers.esp
38 KDCircletsOOOOptimized - NPC Equip.esp [Version 1.2]
++ FCOM_KDCircletsOOOOptimizedNPCEquip.esp [Version 0.9.9]
39 ExnemRuneskulls.esp
++ FCOM_ExnemRuneskulls.esp [Version 0.9.9]
3A Slof's Oblivion Robe Trader.esp
3B Cobl Glue.esp [Version 1.69]
3C Cobl Si.esp [Version 1.63]
3D OOO 1.32-Cobl.esp [Version 1.69]
++ FCOM_Cobl.esp [Version 0.9.9]
3E Bob's Armory Oblivion.esp
3F FCOM_BobsArmory.esp [Version 0.9.9]
40 Loth's Blunt Weapons for Npcs.esp
++ FCOM_LothsBluntWeapons.esp [Version 0.9.9]
41 Oblivion WarCry EV.esp
42 FCOM_WarCry.esp [Version 0.9.9]
43 Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp [Version 1.34]
++ OOO-Water_Weeds.esp [Version 1.33]
++ OOO-Magic_Script_Effect_Fix.esp [Version 1.33]
++ ArmamentariumLLVendors.esp [Version 1.3]
++ ArmamentariumLLMagic.esp [Version 1.3]
44 ArmamentariumArtifacts.esp [Version 1.3]
++ ArmamentariumLLArmaVendor.esp [Version 1.3]
45 FCOM_Convergence.esp [Version 0.9.9]
46 FCOM_RealSwords.esp [Version 0.9.9]
++ FCOM_SpawnRatesReduced.esp [Version 0.9.9]
++ FCOM_LessRats.esp [Version 0.9.9]
++ FCOM_LessReaversInGates.esp [Version 0.9.9]
++ Mart's Monster Mod - Less Bone Loot.esp [Version 3.7b1]
47 Mart's Monster Mod - Zombies for Body Meshes.esp [Version 3.7b1]
48 Mart's Monster Mod - Vindasel.esp [Version 3.7b1]
49 Mart's Monster Mod - Dungeons of MMM.esp [Version 3.7b1]
4A Mart's Monster Mod - Durzog Addon.esp [Version 0.10]
++ TamrielTravellerAdvscript.esp [Version 1.39c]
4B TamrielTravellers4OOO.esp [Version 1.39c]
4C TamrielTravellersItemsnpc.esp [Version 1.39c]
4D TamrielTravellersItemsCobl.esp [Version 1.39c]
4E TamrielTravellersItemsVendor.esp [Version 1.39c]
4F ShiveringIsleTravellers.esp [Version 1.39c]
++ ShiveringIsleTravellersFriendlyFactions.esp [Version 1.39c]
++ FCOM_TamrielTravelers.esp [Version 0.9.9]
50 FCOM_MoreRandomItems.esp [Version 0.9.9]
51 Mart's Monster Mod - Shivering Isles.esp [Version 0.18]
++ ArmamentariumLL4OOO.esp [Version 2.0]
52 OOO-WaterFish.esp [Version 1.34]
++ EVE_StockEquipmentReplacer4FCOM.esp
53 Akaviri Imports.esp
54 Artifacts.esp
55 LostSwordOfTheAylied.esp
56 One Stop Armors.esp
57 WOTFH_1.3.esp
58 DLCFrostcrag.esp
59 SM Plugin Refurbish - FrostCrag.esp [Version 1.09]
5A Mighty Umbra.esp
++ FCOM_MightyUmbra.esp [Version 0.9.9]
++ FCOM_SlofsRobeTrader.esp [Version 0.9.9]
5B road+bridges.esp [Version 4.4.4]
5C mythsandlegends.esp
++ FCOM_UnofficialFranArmorAddon.esp [Version 0.9.9]
5D Harvest [Flora].esp [Version 3.0.0]
++ Harvest [Flora] - Shivering Isles.esp [Version 3.0.0]
++ Harvest [Flora] - DLCVileLair.esp [Version 3.0.0]
5E Harvest [Flora] - DLCFrostcrag.esp [Version 3.0.0]
5F Clean Spellbook.esp [Version 1.1.0]
60 kuerteeCustomisableHUDComponents.esp
61 EVE_ShiveringIslesEasterEggs.esp
62 dragontorch.esp
63 Toggleable Quantity Prompt.esp [Version 3.00]
64 kuerteeAlternativesToDeathAndReload.esp
65 Quest Award Leveller.esp [Version 2.0.1]
66 StartChoices.esp
67 TFE.esp
68 Roughing It.esp
69 Egress.esp
6A SupremeMagicka.esp [Version 0.89]
6B SM_ShiveringIsles.esp [Version 0.86]
++ SM_DLCSpellTome.esp [Version 0.80]
++ SM_OOO.esp [Version 0.89]
++ SM_MMM.esp [Version 0.89]
++ SM_COBL.esp [Version 0.86]
++ Artifacts - ArmaCompleteAddon.esp [Version 0.20]
6C SM_EnchantStaff.esp [Version 0.80]
++ SM_UnlockSpells.esp [Version 0.70]
++ SM_Scrolls.esp [Version 0.84]
++ SM_SigilStone.esp [Version 0.83]
6D MidasSpells.esp
6E sr_casting_time.esp
6F AudaciousMagery.esp
70 Alchemical Formulas.esp
71 Enchantment Enhanced.esp
72 attack and hide medium v2.1.esp
73 StealthOverhaul.esp
74 RenGuardOverhaul.esp
75 RenGuardOverhaulShiveringIsles.esp
76 Deadly Reflex 5 - Timed block and 150% damage.esp
77 DeadlyReflex 5 - Combat Moves.esp
++ SM_DeadlyReflex.esp [Version 0.86]
78 IDFQR.esp [Version 1.2]
79 Oblivion XP.esp [Version 4.1.2]
7A Oblivion XP - OOO.esp
7B Oblivion XP - Midas Magic.esp
7C Let There Be Darkness - Cyrodiil + SI.esp
++ Item interchange - Placement for FCOM.esp [Version 0.74]
7D Ancient Elven Sorcerer - EV.esp
7E Ancient Elven Sorceress - EV.esp
** CuteElf11.esp [Version 1.2]
7F Cobl Races.esp [Version 1.52]
** Cobl Races TNR.esp [Version 1.53]
** Cobl Races TNR SI.esp [Version 1.53]
++ Cobl Races - Balanced.esp [Version 1.52]
++ EVE_KhajiitFix.esp
80 No More Annoying Comments.esp
81 Get Wet.esp
82 ScreenControls.esp
83 UnnecessaryViolence.esp
++ Cobl Filter Late MERGE ONLY.esp [Version 1.53]
84 Cobl Silent Equip Misc.esp [Version 01]
85 Bashed Patch, 0.esp
86 Streamline 3.1.esp
87 JumpModifier.esp
88 MiniMap.esp


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark $* 
Anyone have any ideas why my games crashing on startup? Rc7100 with 2 monitors (22" main and 17" secondary). Still crashes when i unplug secondary monitor and reboot.

Are your drivers up to date?


----------



## mark $

I have last months I think, I'll get the update and try again..


----------



## n0valife

I would suggest quals texture pack redimized insted of quals texture pack as it optimizes performance without dropping any qualaty.


----------



## awdrifter

Where can I download thie redimized version? Thanks.


----------



## mark $

Wasn't drivers, still crashing.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark $* 
Wasn't drivers, still crashing.

Try disabling all mods and see if it still crashes.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone know of a way to tweak the HDR settings? It's a little too "in your face" then I would like.
-----------------------------------------------------------
A cool mod that I think you should try: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5977 It stops guards from knowing that you killed someone or stole something when no one sees you do it or your are in the middle of nowhere, and allows you to wear disguises to sneak into guilds.


----------



## slipstream808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


A cool mod that I think you should try: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5977 It stops guards from knowing that you killed someone or stole something when no one sees you do it or your are in the middle of nowhere, and allows you to wear disguises to sneak into guilds.


I'm gonna look into that mod cause I HATE IT when they just "know" these things lol.


----------



## spokenfor

Awdrifter: You can get Redimized here: http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...ionMods.Detail

Mark: I would recommend the following:
1. Try disabling your mods 1 at a time and seeing if that fixes it. Then you've found the culprit and can most likely reinstall it or adjust it in your load order.
2. You can try backing-up your oblivion.ini file by renaming it to oblivion.bak, and then open the original oblivion launcher and set your video settings there. that will create a new "clean" .ini file. Then use OBMM and run the invalidator to "fix" the new .ini and try running it that way.

It will crash on startup if there are resolution settings that are incorrect in the .ini. I'd check there.

Let us know. We'll try to help.


----------



## spokenfor

DarkKnight: Jamenta already has Reneer's Guard Overhaul on the list. It is a fantastic mod. Thanks for reminding us about it.

For your HDR question: Arwen had some nice recommendations on HDR settings, but it seems her site is down right now, so I can't link to it.

Your oblivion.ini (just in case you don't know) will be located in your /my documents/my games/oblivion

I'd try changing (and then experimenting until you're satisfied) the following in your oblivion.ini

[BlurShaderHDRInterior]
fBrightScale=2.2500 (change to 1.25)
fBlurRadius=7.0000 (change to 3)

[BlurShaderHDR]
fBrightScale=1.5000 (change to 0.75)
fBlurRadius=4.0000 (change to 1)

Changing these shouldn't affect performance by any noticeable degree, but those are the settings for tweaking the intensity of the HDR. Have fun!


----------



## mark $

Crash problem was due to oblivion.ini file, had it make a new one and I'm good now. An alternative to RGO is "no psychic guards" mod. RGO changes a lot of things as well, and I use it but some may not like all the things it does.


----------



## jamenta

I turned off HDR and use Bloom it improved performance quite a bit and looks great.

Note: I did download and try out the redimized version but personally, I felt the visuals were
not as good as the original Qarl's. So I went back to the original Qarls. Could have been just
me though ...


----------



## jamenta

I had the same problem a few months ago with game crashing. As soon as I erased the .ini file and started with the default .ini (with some tweeking) problem went away.


----------



## spokenfor

Hey jamenta.

What video settings within game are you using? It seems you are using every mod that's on your recommendation list at the same time. Is that correct?

I have most of what you've recommended, along with a few other visual preference mods going, and with my GTX285 and a quad-core 3.5, i'm having some seriously laggy FPS.

I run Crysis and GTA4 without breaking a sweat...consistently in the 40-60FPS range on both games at maxed out settings. Oblivion should be well within my specs, even with all these mods.

I've turned off Qarl's, turned off RAEVWD and cleared my DistantLOD directory back to the original LODs. Turning on 16xAA or turning it off doesn't have any effect at all on framerates. (which is weird.) (and don't anyone give me the line about HDR + AA not working. it works quite well and looks lovely.) But regardless, turning it off doesn't help.

Indoors it's kicking 60-90FPS, but outdoors it's dropping to 12-20FPS, which isn't really acceptable. I've tried streamline, and it buys me maybe 2 or 3 frames.

I've tried on Windows 7 64-bit (4GB RAM) and on XP 32-bit (3GB limited). Not much difference.

It seems like RAEVWD and Better Cities are the worst culprits when I turn mods off to troubleshoot, but it's still not better than a 5 frame difference.

So... I would think my rig could perform better. How does it run on yours with all these mods? Where do you keep your visual settings? Any suggestions on what might be hurting my framerate?

Thanks again.


----------



## spokenfor

Defragged, anti-virus turned off, latest drivers for everything. I've also tried lower resolutions, without any improvement.

So, 1680x1050 w/ 16xAA and 1280x800 w/ noAA perform the same. Weird.


----------



## Unstableiser

nice


----------



## TEntel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spokenfor* 
Hey jamenta.

What video settings within game are you using? It seems you are using every mod that's on your recommendation list at the same time. Is that correct?

I have most of what you've recommended, along with a few other visual preference mods going, and with my GTX285 and a quad-core 3.5, i'm having some seriously laggy FPS.

I run Crysis and GTA4 without breaking a sweat...consistently in the 40-60FPS range on both games at maxed out settings. Oblivion should be well within my specs, even with all these mods.

I've turned off Qarl's, turned off RAEVWD and cleared my DistantLOD directory back to the original LODs. Turning on 16xAA or turning it off doesn't have any effect at all on framerates. (which is weird.) (and don't anyone give me the line about HDR + AA not working. it works quite well and looks lovely.) But regardless, turning it off doesn't help.

Indoors it's kicking 60-90FPS, but outdoors it's dropping to 12-20FPS, which isn't really acceptable. I've tried streamline, and it buys me maybe 2 or 3 frames.

I've tried on Windows 7 64-bit (4GB RAM) and on XP 32-bit (3GB limited). Not much difference.

It seems like RAEVWD and Better Cities are the worst culprits when I turn mods off to troubleshoot, but it's still not better than a 5 frame difference.

So... I would think my rig could perform better. How does it run on yours with all these mods? Where do you keep your visual settings? Any suggestions on what might be hurting my framerate?

Thanks again.


There is certainly something wrong. My 4850 can easily pull 60fps outside with 2-4x AA.


----------



## slipstream808

Spokenfor,

Also realize this game is now a few years old. People are trying to make Oblivion look better using an older engine. While it is commendable and WONDERFUL and I love it it does have a downside using an old engine.

It just wont be optimized like Crysis and other games are. Oblivion would need some major overhauls in how the engine performs to make it run smoother while looking better.

I know it doesn't answer your question (I'm sorry) but it is something to keep in mind. AA slows down my computer at 1680*1050 a bit. The rain slows down things the most though.


----------



## jamenta

I use Bloom not HDR.

Framerates will slow down in certain areas. But the slowdown for myself and others has been acceptable trade-off for the extra visuals.


----------



## awdrifter

Use Bloom instead of HDR, and try Qarl's Texture Pack Redimized, it should help with performance. I'm using the Qarl Texture Pack Redimized, Ultra High settings, Bloom and 4xAA at 1680x1050. I'm getting 40-50 frames outdoor and 50-70 frames indoor.


----------



## spokenfor

Well, I'm not quite sure what I did, but I fixed it.

1680x1050, HDR, 16xAA + supersampling, all settings maxed, 40+FPS consistent. Sweet.

The only thing I changed is disabling Enhanced Weather and I installed All Natural.

I'm recommending it, because it combines the weather features of Enhanced Weather, the Advanced Weather System and the Natural Environments. It also includes Real Lights, so I disabled that as a stand-alone as well.

Check out All Natural here.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spokenfor* 
Well, I'm not quite sure what I did, but I fixed it.

1680x1050, HDR, 16xAA + supersampling, all settings maxed, 40+FPS consistent. Sweet.

The only thing I changed is disabling Enhanced Weather and I installed All Natural.

I'm recommending it, because it combines the weather features of Enhanced Weather, the Advanced Weather System and the Natural Environments. It also includes Real Lights, so I disabled that as a stand-alone as well.

Check out All Natural here.

Really! Need to check that one out. Glad you were able to make it work.


----------



## awdrifter

Is there a FOV mod for this game? The default FOV is too narrow. I tried typing fDlgFocus=2.1000 in console, but it didn't recognize that command. So is there another way to do it? Thanks.


----------



## mark $

If you have streamline, it has an option for FOV. Otherwise I'm not sure...
All naturals the best, so is Arthmoor


----------



## slipstream808

Damn... I was doing good for the most part. But now that I'm in Oblivion I'm getting constant CTD's.

It happens inside Oblivion when a new area loads. And the CTD is simply the game shutting down in a heartbeat. No error box shows up or anything.









And it is consistent. Any ideas? I should upload a screenshot of my mods so you can see all what I have.


----------



## mark $

go to wryebash, right click at the top and click list mods. Post your load order


----------



## slipstream808

I use OBMM. Can I install Wrye Bash and use both?


----------



## slipstream808

Here is my list and the load order.

[codebox]Active Mod Files:
00 Oblivion.esm
01 Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esm [Version 1.33]
02 Mart's Monster Mod.esm [Version 3.5.5b4]
03 Mart's Monster Mod for OOO.esm [Version 0.9.8b5]
04 EnhancedWeather.esm [Version 1.3.8]
05 Better Cities Resources.esm
06 Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp [Version 3.2.0]
07 UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp [Version 1.0.0]
08 Oblivion Citadel Door Fix.esp
09 Enhanced Water v2.0 HD.esp
0A EnhancedWeather.esp [Version 1.3.5]
0B Living Economy.esp
0C Oscuro's_Oblivion_Overhaul.esp [Version 1.33]
0D OOO-Water_Weeds.esp [Version 1.33]
0E Mart's Monster Mod for OOO.esp [Version 0.9.8b5]
0F Mart's Monster Mod - Additional Enemy NPC Vars.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
10 Mart's Monster Mod - City Defences.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
11 Mart's Monster Mod - Extra Wounding.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
12 Mart's Monster Mod - Foxes.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
13 Mart's Monster Mod - Friendlier Factions OOO+FCOM.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
14 Mart's Monster Mod - Gems & Gem Dust.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
15 Mart's Monster Mod - Hunting & Crafting.esp [Version 3.5.5b3]
16 Mart's Monster Mod - Looting NPCs & Creatures.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
17 Mart's Monster Mod - More Wilderness Life.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
18 Mart's Monster Mod - More Wilderness Life No Gates.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
19 Mart's Monster Mod - Safer Roads.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
1A Mart's Monster Mod - Zombies for Body Meshes.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
1B Harvest [Flora].esp [Version 3.0.0]
1C DLCShiveringIsles.esp
1D Knights.esp
1E Knights - Unofficial Patch.esp [Version 1.0.9]
1F Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp [Version 1.4.0]
20 OOO-Respawn_Week.esp [Version 1.33]
21 OOO-Map_Markers_Stock.esp [Version 1.33]
22 Harvest [Flora] - Shivering Isles.esp [Version 3.0.0]
23 Living Economy - Items.esp
24 Cutthroat Merchants.esp
25 VaultsofCyrodiilBC.esp
26 Scribe Supplies.esp
27 Better Cities Full.esp
28 Better Imperial City.esp
29 Better Cities - Full City Defences.esp
2A Better Cities Full FPS Patch.esp
2B Better Imperial City FPS Patch.esp
2C Better Cities .esp
2D Streamline 3.1.esp
[/codebox]


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Is there a FOV mod for this game? The default FOV is too narrow. I tried typing fDlgFocus=2.1000 in console, but it didn't recognize that command. So is there another way to do it? Thanks.


In game hit the `/~ button and type in "fov <NUMBER 1-150?>" and hit enter


----------



## mark $

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slipstream808*


Here is my list and the load order.

*10 Mart's Monster Mod - City Defences.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]*

17 Mart's Monster Mod - More Wilderness Life.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]
18 Mart's Monster Mod - More Wilderness Life No Gates.esp [Version 3.5.5b4]


Delete the mod in bold BBC adds city defenses, and makes those redundant, and pick or the other of the underlined mods. I see no immediate problems with your load order, but I do recommend Wrye Bash and it's bashed patch.esp file (a lot of mods require it). In Wrye Bash, are any of the backgrounds of the checkboxes red or orange? If so that indicates a missing master file.


----------



## slipstream808

No, there are three boxes in red. Those are unchecked because I know the master file is missing for them. Is the patch installed in the program already? Cause it only registers as like 0KB in size. When I do click it, where should it be in the load order.

Also, last night I played again for a while. Was doing good in Oblivion but after a while it was crashing again. But it was during the loading screens.


----------



## mark $

The bashed Patch should be loaded near the end, if not the last. Use boss(search tesnexus) to set your load orders.


----------



## broddam

dangit, now I had to reinstall this game cause this thread got me wanting to play it again. I have never beat it all the way thru and I just uninstalled and deleted any and all mods I had (I hope) to do a fresh install and start completely over. Have in reinstalled now and when I get home from my sons football practice I will look into modding it. Hopefully I can stay with it this time and at least finish the main questlines. ADD or ADHD or whatever it is thats causes me to lose interest in games is about to kill me, haha.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broddam*


dangit, now I had to reinstall this game cause this thread got me wanting to play it again. I have never beat it all the way thru and I just uninstalled and deleted any and all mods I had (I hope) to do a fresh install and start completely over. Have in reinstalled now and when I get home from my sons football practice I will look into modding it. Hopefully I can stay with it this time and at least finish the main questlines. ADD or ADHD or whatever it is thats causes me to lose interest in games is about to kill me, haha.


Man sorry about tht Broddam. But you might enjoy playing it again with mods... ya never know.


----------



## broddam

Yea jamenta, I have some mods installed and have played just a little. Gotten out to where I delivered the Amulet to that guy (forget his name) and am now looking for Martin. Problem though, I installed Cobl and within that I installed the new races and whatnot. I knew ahead of time the new races would cause baldheadedness and black eyes so I also DL Cobl_Cosmetics to fix that. Well problem is, I cant seem to figure out how to get the Cosmetic one to work. If I try to create a mod from OBMM, I add archive, select it, yet nothing happens, no info gets pulled over (like it has for every other mod) so I never hit create mod or get the chance to activate it.

Also, cant find a readme within the zip file itself. Any help on this.


----------



## jamenta

I chose not to go with the races options on COBL. Probably because I'm happy with what Tamriel did in his TNR mod and also given all the other large mods I deploy didn't want to have any mod dicker with the races more than they ought.

So I guess that's only advice I can give ... i.e. take it out.


----------



## broddam

Thx for reply!

COBL is fine though correct? All I should have to do is "uncheck" the box for the races, correct?

Also, I know have Wyre Bash and OBMM. Confused because from what I initially see, they have two seperate load orders. Which one will Oblivion use? I thought I had read it was ok to use both at the same time. Wyre was recommended so often that i thought I should have it.


----------



## jamenta

I'm checking out right now all the mod suggestions made and will probably add them to my FAQ next few days. Also reviewing links and version #'s on recommended mods. Probably not have anything until this weekend however.

thanks though to you guys who did make some suggestions. Always helps, given there is so many mods out there and so many still being built!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *broddam* 
Thx for reply!

COBL is fine though correct? All I should have to do is "uncheck" the box for the races, correct?

Also, I know have Wyre Bash and OBMM. Confused because from what I initially see, they have two seperate load orders. Which one will Oblivion use? I thought I had read it was ok to use both at the same time. Wyre was recommended so often that i thought I should have it.

Yah COBL is fine ... although I debated a bit whether I should include it because I and others have encounter problems deploying it, and tell ya the truth, the website is a bit hard to figure out. But COBL does provide a lot and appears to be growing.

Wyre Bash is essential especially when using the TNR mod. You can use both OBMM & Wyre Bash, but use OBMM first then start-up Wyre Bash and really, the main thing you use it for is 'merging' the mods ... I don't want to explain it here (nor could I without spending a long time), so just follow the readme files and also what TNR suggests in his readme.


----------



## jamenta

I suppose my Modd'ing FAQ and also if you're serious about Modd'ing Oblivion is not for the faint of heart. Much like when you are overclocking your rig ... you really have to read the literature and go slowly, few steps at a time, or else you can plug up the works quick.

Need to add this comment probably somewhere near the beginning of the FAQ.


----------



## broddam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
I suppose my Modd'ing FAQ and also if you're serious about Modd'ing Oblivion is not for the faint of heart. Much like when you are overclocking your rig ... you really have to read the literature and go slowly, few steps at a time, or else you can plug up the works quick.

Need to add this comment probably somewhere near the beginning of the FAQ.


HAHAHAH..woudl be a great idea for sure. I told myself I was going to take it slow and only do a few mods at a time to make sure all went smooth, well next thing i knew I had WAY too many zip files on my desktop ready to be activated, haha. Thx for your help!


----------



## broddam

:swearing: Now I am frustrated. Wish there was an easy way to just start over completely with these mods and all. I unchecked the Cobl_races, yet i still have baldheads and black eyes on some toons. I guess its not a huge factor but still. Not sure why they are messed up still. I think I did too much too quick and now i am frustrated. FPS are low outside, run at 50-60 then drop tp 12 for a second, then bounce back to 50 or 60. No change when i went from 1680x1050 to 12??x8??.

Oh well i will get i figured out soon enough i hope.


----------



## jamenta

Unfortunately when I get in your type of situation, I have to slowly back out mods, check to see if problem fixed, and reinstall ... keeping track of order etc...

You might just uninstall COBL ... see if it fixes it, then reinstall without said mod.


----------



## mark $

I use cobl_races and of course the cosmetics resources required for it. If you want my load order or anything just send me a pm. I prefer it to TNR because it does the same thing, or at least it can without all the problems I've experienced with TNR. Lots of downloads, with cobl races it combines a lot of race mods, and cosmetic mods without having to remember or figure out what goes with what mod...eg oh crap what eye mod am I using, do I need a seperate patch for it?


----------



## slipstream808

I'm still stuck in Oblivion!

I can't get out of the one cave into the actual outside of Oblivion without the game crashing to the desktop. At least I don't get an error. It just DIES! I can't figure it out at this point.

I don't wanna reinstall because I don't wanna lose my save games again and start over. Any ideas?


----------



## broddam

I got COBL fixed, just deactivated it and then reactivated it and had to go thru the setup again excluding races this time. Plus i DL BOSS which really helped with my load order.

Now I have DL TNR and due to having OOO I have to merge the two together. Thats what i am stuck on now. I dont know whether to merge it with OOO.esm or esp. Besides that, I can find anywhere on the Wyre info page about HOW TO merge them, haha. Still looking though.

EDIT: i think i figured it out.


----------



## broddam

Ok cool, all seems to work now, thx guys!

Also, this is ntohign to do with Modding, but I assume, being I am still level one, I have no business going into the first gate there at Kvatch do i? especially with OOO installed? isnt hat what makes the monsters harder? I got waxed really quick...


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slipstream808* 
I'm still stuck in Oblivion!

I can't get out of the one cave into the actual outside of Oblivion without the game crashing to the desktop. At least I don't get an error. It just DIES! I can't figure it out at this point.

I don't wanna reinstall because I don't wanna lose my save games again and start over. Any ideas?

Sounds like a specific mod, probably a recent one you added. Need to back out one at a time going with most recent mod additions I would say.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *broddam* 
Ok cool, all seems to work now, thx guys!

Also, this is ntohign to do with Modding, but I assume, being I am still level one, I have no business going into the first gate there at Kvatch do i? especially with OOO installed? isnt hat what makes the monsters harder? I got waxed really quick...

You got that right young jedi!


----------



## slipstream808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Sounds like a specific mod, probably a recent one you added. Need to back out one at a time going with most recent mod additions I would say.


Did it... no change. :swearing:


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slipstream808* 
Did it... no change. :swearing:

Let's eliminate something real quick, Oblivion is really finicky with hardware. Remove your overclock on cpu, gpu, ram; basically bring your system to stock, reboot and try again.

If you get through the gate, then just re-oc and find another stable clock speed (this has happened to me - I was 24hrs prime stable, could run 3dm06 all day long with no issues but certain load areas in Oblivion would just crash the game or occasionally BSOD).

Other than that and backing off one by one, as Jamenta mentions, you're looking at copying your saved games (so you don't have to start over) and reinstalling the game (hopefully you saved all the mods so you don't have to d/l them again). Good luck; let us know how things turn out.


----------



## mark $

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Let's eliminate something real quick, Oblivion is really finicky with hardware. Remove your overclock on cpu, gpu, ram; basically bring your system to stock, reboot and try again.

If you get through the gate, then just re-oc and find another stable clock speed (this has happened to me - I was 24hrs prime stable, could run 3dm06 all day long with no issues but certain load areas in Oblivion would just crash the game or occasionally BSOD).

Other than that and backing off one by one, as Jamenta mentions, you're looking at copying your saved games (so you don't have to start over) and reinstalling the game (hopefully you saved all the mods so you don't have to d/l them again). Good luck; let us know how things turn out.

New to me, definitely have to remember this.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Bumping an old thread...I finished basically every single accomplishment in Fallout 3...even some of the few good mods.

A friend suggested I move onto Oblivion. I've been pleasantly surprised (mid evil type games aren't usually my bag), but the game play, naturally, doesn't feel as evolved as fallout 3's. Certain small things are lacking, and without reading a 65 page thread, can anyone suggest a mod that makes the game play more similar to Fallout 3?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson* 
, but the game play, naturally, doesn't feel as evolved as fallout 3's. Certain small things are lacking, and without reading a 65 page thread, can anyone suggest a mod that makes the game play more similar to Fallout 3?

Can you be a bit more specific? What elements would you like to change?


----------



## CatTech

Very good FAQ. In my many years of PC gaming, I've only modded one game to date and that was a few months ago when I added Stalker Complete 2009 to my Stalker: SoC! That wasn't really even a mod compared to this because it consisted of downloading one file, transferring it to the game file and changing a few text lines.

Modding Oblivion is proving to be a very different world (I wish there was a mod package, similar to the stalker mod that bundled numerous mods into one file to work with, I seem to do better with those!). I worked through your list to try to come up with some I would like to implement, but at this point I'm just trying to figure out how to use OBMM, OBSE and Wyre.

I've looked up many tutorials on OBMM, but I still have one, very basic question. When I download a mod, I then have a .zip, 7zip or .rar file in my folder. Do I just hit 'create' in OBMM, hit 'Add Archive' and then browse for the downloaded .zip, .7zip, etc file, then once that's done hit 'create omod'? Or do I have to extract the downloaded file first? For whatever reason, the simple things get me with modding games.

Another thing that I think I almost have pinned down is the load order. Other than those links you posted about load order, how would you know if loading one mod before or after another is good/bad? Errors within the game? Would you be warned within OBMM that the load order is wrong?

It would appear that I've jumped into the deep end of the pool rather than getting in the shallow end first and swimming to the deep end with this modding stuff.


----------



## jamenta

Hiya CatTech,

Thanks for the compliment on the FAQ.

One reason why I put up the FAQ here on Overclock.net was becuz modding Oblivion is very much like overclocking your rig ... you gotta do it slow and you gotta be careful about it! So this website seemed like the perfect place for the FAQ.

With zip files you can make a OMOD directly from the zip, but I usually avoid that becuz 1) sometimes it doesn't work the way it should 2) I like to make sure I only have what I want from the mod and not any more.

So my suggestion with zip files is unzip them into a temp directory and then create your OMOD from that directory.

Load order is a tricky thing. Arwen's website and load order I think is the best available right now. You really have to decide for yourself what order you want, and probably the best way to do that is slowly mod your game ... 1 mod at a time. Add a mod, play for awhile, add another mod.

Adding all the mods at once and hoping your rocket will launch without something going wrong is really risky.

What I did was first installed all the huge mod - like the mods I have in my Blockbuster section first. One at a time. Then work your way to other mods.

It can easily be a lifelong project and you really have to be kinda patient with it much like Overclocking your rig.

PS: If you haven't tried out BioWare's latest RPG Dragon Age: Origins I very much recommend it - I think it is the best RPG game to be released in years and is just an astonishing game ... probably best RPG released ever. Although I haven't finished it yet ...


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been hearing some good things about dragon age, I guess I will have to pick it up.


----------



## jamenta

No guessing -- DO! Kinda nice being able to be around for yet another huge PC game release. This one is a big one ...


----------



## CatTech

Thanks for the reply Jamenta.

It looks like I should have taken the same approach to this modding as I did with overclocking, as you suggested above. I installed about half the mods I wanted to use, fired up Oblivion and the the screen would turn black, the logo would start to come up, but then the game would crash, no error reports were generated. I tried launching the game from the disk launcher, OBSE launcher and OBMM launcher.

Rather than slowly take mods out, I decided to uninstall Oblivion and start over fresh. I installed the game, loaded in the latest game patch, fired up Oblivion and the game would crash at the same spot, but now it generates an error message. I'm not sure what the problem is at this point, but once I get it figured out, I'll try modding at a slower pace this time around.


----------



## jamenta

Good luck Cat. Yeah it can be a bear modding Oblivion (like Overclocking). But once your engine starts to purr --- it's worth the effort.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatTech* 
Thanks for the reply Jamenta.

It looks like I should have taken the same approach to this modding as I did with overclocking, as you suggested above. I installed about half the mods I wanted to use, fired up Oblivion and the the screen would turn black, the logo would start to come up, but then the game would crash, no error reports were generated. I tried launching the game from the disk launcher, OBSE launcher and OBMM launcher.

Rather than slowly take mods out, I decided to uninstall Oblivion and start over fresh. I installed the game, loaded in the latest game patch, fired up Oblivion and the game would crash at the same spot, but now it generates an error message. I'm not sure what the problem is at this point, but once I get it figured out, I'll try modding at a slower pace this time around.

When you uninstalled did you go in and clean up the install directory? The uninstall only removes the stock files and such, so all your mod .esp's will still be there along with a billion other files that can cause chaos on a "clean" install.


----------



## CatTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
When you uninstalled did you go in and clean up the install directory? The uninstall only removes the stock files and such, so all your mod .esp's will still be there along with a billion other files that can cause chaos on a "clean" install.

If you mean the Bethseda folder under program files, yeah I deleted that whole folder after doing the uninstall. I tried to delete it through Add/Remove programs, figuring it would do a cleaner job, but that folder wasn't listed. I'll run scandisk and defrag tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## jamenta

You also have to clean up any files in the local directory windows keeps for you the user if you're using XP (I think in My Documents).


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Hey Jamenta, have you seen any mods which add age maps to the chars bodies in oblivion?


----------



## jamenta

Sorry man - don't have any suggestions for you on that - other than take a look at the NEXUS site and look in categories under bodies - you might find something.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Sorry man - don't have any suggestions for you on that - other than take a look at the NEXUS site and look in categories under bodies - you might find something.

It's pretty fruitless. I believe the technique is just outside the bounds of the engine. You might be able to come up with something with clever scripting in OBSE, but it would never be worth the effort.

I guess I can live with leaving the old people's clothes on...


----------



## slipstream808

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 

I guess I can live with leaving the old people's clothes on...

Yeah... yeah... I like that. That's hott.


----------



## Steen3

Howdy,

I'd just like to say thanks for the amazing post!

I've started using your mods (all of them, hah) but I just can't seem to get the load order to work correctly, I'd really appreciate any assistance! I believe my main problem is, it gives me the "load order guide" and tells me to order them in a way that is impossible, as it suggests I need to put .esp's above .esm's.

Cheers!

EDIT: Figured I'd just add that I've attempted to follow the couple of guides posted throughout this thread but I still can't make any progress with it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steen3* 
Howdy,

I'd just like to say thanks for the amazing post!

I've started using your mods (all of them, hah) but I just can't seem to get the load order to work correctly, I'd really appreciate any assistance! I believe my main problem is, it gives me the "load order guide" and tells me to order them in a way that is impossible, as it suggests I need to put .esp's above .esm's.

Cheers!

EDIT: Figured I'd just add that I've attempted to follow the couple of guides posted throughout this thread but I still can't make any progress with it.

I would suggest starting smaller, then adding a few at a time. This way you'll be able to see what's causing issues.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Thanks. I fell prey to this game after putting it off forever. I am impressed. So far I am not bored. We will see. When that happens, its either uninstall or heavy mod time.


----------



## Steen3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I would suggest starting smaller, then adding a few at a time. This way you'll be able to see what's causing issues.

I've done just that, at the moment, I've got Group 1, 2 and 3 up and running, I'm not noticing any crashes. However, I am noticing that in certain "spots" my screen will go entirely black. The spot that I notice it the most is in the Imperial City Jail, if I crouch before picking the lock in there, my screen is solid black apart from my UI.

Does anybody know what this could be? I'm about to start systematically disabling mods.

Aside from that the game is looking beautiful and running fine, thanks a ton for the post!

EDIT: A quick google search has revealed that the "black screen" error occurs for certain people running 8800GTX/GTS. There is a simple mod that fixes the problem: http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...Detail&id=2859. Time to start on group 4!


----------



## CatTech

Alright, I think I have all the mods I wanted to load up now. Loading MMM up was a bit strange. I activated the .BSA then the Public release followed by the installer. I got a lot of scripting errors through the install, the second to last prompt said that the .BSA wasn't loaded, but I verified the file in the /Data folder, then after it said that MMM was fully installed, all the things I said I didn't want to load during the script were in fact loaded and checked in OBMM. I unchecked the things I didn't want, so we'll see how things work out.

At various points during my mod loading, I would fire up Oblivion to see how things were working. I can't figure out what mod is causing it, but when I exit the game, it crashes. Every time.

I didn't get very far in this game when I first played it vanilla a few years back, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to tell where these mods come into play, but it should be fun!


----------



## Steen3

I'm also getting this "Crash on exit" issue, can't work out what is causing it.


----------



## goobergump

What's up guys, I'm not the most attractive man in the world, but yo most of these women in oblivion are scary. I was looking at some mod screens and it showed a mod that replaced all the female npcs with more attractive ones. Someone looked even anime-like. Can someone direct me to this mod?

ps. With more attractive females npcs I can use the disposition game and pretend like I'm flirting


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
What's up guys, I'm not the most attractive man in the world, but yo most of these women in oblivion are scary. I was looking at some mod screens and it showed a mod that replaced all the female npcs with more attractive ones. Someone looked even anime-like. Can someone direct me to this mod?

ps. With more attractive females npcs I can use the disposition game and pretend like I'm flirting









http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5288

This one replaces a lot of females in Oblivion with more attractive ones.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=24078

This replaces the stock female clothes to a selectable body type with a little more charm than the vanilla quarterback-esq female models.

There is also the cute elf race and the asian elf race (searchable on TESNexus) which add a couple prettier races for you to select from at the onset of the game.


----------



## CatTech

Well, the crashing inconvenience just became a problem. The game crashes every time I try to leave the sewers, making the game unplayable. I've read that it could be a shader issue, but I'm not sure how to proceed at this point. I'll keep hunting around, but any advice would be appreciated.

EDIT: Ok, well I deactivated MMM and now I can exit the sewers and continue. Perhaps all those scripting errors that popped up during its installation caused a glitch in the game. Bummer though, that mod sounded like a good one.

EDIT my EDIT: I was just wandering around after exiting the sewers, ran into a bandit camp (wow, those guys were really tough. That OOO mod made foes much stronger. I don't remember them being so difficult this early), killed a few guys and then shortly after, the game crashed. I'm not sure which mod is causing this problem now. I also still get the crash when I exit the game. I'll try deactivating some other mods in an attempt to find the problem.


----------



## mark $

Cat tech, use Better oblivion sorting software (B.O.S.S.) and wrye bash tags to solve your dc problems. (search tesnexus for them). OOO doesn't have enemies set by your level, so you may encounter some very difficult opponents. Be ready to run when you don't feel up to the challenge.


----------



## CatTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark $* 
Cat tech, use Better oblivion sorting software (B.O.S.S.) and wrye bash tags to solve your dc problems. (search tesnexus for them). OOO doesn't have enemies set by your level, so you may encounter some very difficult opponents. Be ready to run when you don't feel up to the challenge.

Thanks for the suggestion mark $. I'm using Wrye Bash now, but I'm not using BOSS. I'll have to dig deeper into that.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5288

This one replaces a lot of females in Oblivion with more attractive ones.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=24078

This replaces the stock female clothes to a selectable body type with a little more charm than the vanilla quarterback-esq female models.

There is also the cute elf race and the asian elf race (searchable on TESNexus) which add a couple prettier races for you to select from at the onset of the game.

NICE

Thanks, really.


----------



## spokenfor

Lots of exciting things happening with the Oblivion Graphics Extender.

More info at the Bethesda Forums


----------



## tnaz71

Disregard post.


----------



## mark $

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spokenfor* 









Lots of exciting things happening with the Oblivion Graphics Extender.

More info at the Bethesda Forums

Could not be more understated.


----------



## Bizong

This is so overwhelming lol. I want like every single one of these mods but i know ill run into some sort of compatibility issue.

I have one question. If i run into the 250 or whatever mod limit can i merge ANY mod into the bash patch or does it have to be a specific one. And also can i check all of the boxes when merging or should i just do certain ones in Wrye Bash.


----------



## mark $

I know you can't just merge any mod, typically the ones that are safe to merge are "patches" such as the small features in supreme magicka, and midas magic. Fcom patches such as the less X or more respawns. As for merge mods with other mods I have not done this and so cannot help you. I know there can be big problems if you do it incorrectly and so I would suggest asking on the bethsoft forums.


----------



## Darkknight512

Is there a mod that will stop the Oblivion weather from changing every minute? I'm using enhanced weather so it would be great if it was compatible.


----------



## mark $

I know of no such mod although it can be done via console commands...
I suppose it could be done via a mod but it is unlikely that one exists for mod added weathers simply because of how oblivion handles them. If you looked into the cs you'll find the conditions for which obl changes the weather, I suppose if you removed them or changed all conditions to trigger the weather you wanted then that would do what you want. Otherwise ask Arthmoor for the console codes?


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

hey guys im really confused here..

in what order should i install the mods?

i just installed the 1.2.0416 patch but i want to get quarls texture package, the unofficial oblivion patch and oscurros overhaul

i know that i have to install the compatibility patch for QTP and OUP, but what about oscurros overhaul? do i install that before or after QTP and OUP


----------



## BigFan

I wanted to say that's a nice list.
+ REPS


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

bump, does anyone know please


----------



## spokenfor

I always do a vanilla install, then all the unofficial patches.

After that, whatever mods you want to use, feel free to do them in any order I highly recommend using Oblivion Mod Manager to install them.

Then download BOSS (better oblivion sorting) and run that to ensure your load-order is correct.

As things get more complicated, you'll want to use Wrye Bash, but with what you've listed so far, you won't need to go that route...yet. But get ready for BAIN.

(grin)


----------



## mark $

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...wtopic=1004123

follow this guide for order of installing mods. If it's not mentioned, then install order doesn't matter. (exceptions being mods that add alternative meshes/textures to already existing things, whichever is installed last will overwrite the previous install)


----------



## spokenfor

http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/...0-49-26-94.jpg

http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/...2-24-14-44.jpg

http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/...7-35-58-68.jpg

http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/...3-25-01-88.jpg


----------



## slipstream808

And what mods are on THOSE pictures?


----------



## spokenfor

Well, for a start, but there are many more...:

FCOM - not for the faint of heart. a huge, and somewhat complicated install, but incredibly worthwhile.

All Natural - the best (IMO) weather / lighting mod out there. combines a few other weather mods, as well as incorporates Real Lights, which treats light sources much more

Qarl's texture pack...

ATP textures...just gorgeous

DMC Stylish - for fantastic combat animation

and the very useful:

Screen Effects

Please, RTFM at every turn and proceed with caution. If you follow the instructions and read everything, things will go well. Enjoy.


----------



## slipstream808

I always did RTFM but I've never had luck in the 3 times I've tried. Now that being said, FCOM DOES look interesting for sure. I think the combination of those would really help sort out bugs.

Who all has had any experience with this baby?


----------



## mark $

I have a very extensive mod list, and I would say FCOM and Ampol'x texture pack is one of my favorites. Another very cool graphics obse mod would be oge.
http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...wtopic=1072753
If you want a larger list I'd be happy to send you my load order in a pm.


----------



## pelirrojo

A few questions:

I installed QTP3, and when it asked me if I wanted to overwrite stuff I said "yes". I just tried deactivating it, and now all my vanilla textures are gone - doh! Do I need to uninstall/reinstall to get the vanilla textures back? How would that affect the other mods I have installed with OBMM?

In general, when a mod asks you to overwrite things, should you say yes or no?

I have a great video card (4770), but an ancient socket 939 cpu and DDR ram. What sorts of things should I be disabling to get better fps, and what things can I keep? I assume the grass is cpu-intensive, but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## Conley

Pelirrojo, install QTP3 as an OMOD next time. You overwrote your vanilla textures. If you install it as an OMOD, you can enable, disable, or even delete whenever you want.

Jamenta, great guide, but I have one question. Why isn't Bomret's Shivering Isles texture pack in this list? Did you have trouble with it, or just not like it?


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conley*


Pelirrojo, install QTP3 as an OMOD next time. You overwrote your vanilla textures. If you install it as an OMOD, you can enable, disable, or even delete whenever you want.


I did install it as an OMOD. Either way, I've discovered that it doesn't really matter. QTP3 doesn't seem to have any effect on my FPS - it's really just my CPU that is screwing me over. With all other mods disabled for testing, I get 60 fps with or without QTP enabled. So I'm just going to keep it rather than reinstall to get back my vanilla textures.

Right now my problem seems to be with MMM. It just slaughters my FPS. Or rather, it causes a lot of stuttering. Presumably, the game is now generating all these monsters, at all these new spawn points, and is having to handle the mechanics of them fighting with other creatures or not and etc all the time. I've been fiddling with it, but I may need to disable "more wilderness life" or reduce spawn rates to use it








I really want to use it, I put 150 hours into vanilla oblivion back in the day and I'm so bored with all those monsters now.

I should just upgrade my CPU, dag nabbit.


----------



## mark $

Does it stutter more inside, outside, in a city, while standing outside, or while roaming outside? If it stutters in a city then it's probably cpu related, if it's during combat then it's probably cpu. If in wilderness then it's probably cpu if it stutters while looking down. If it stutters while looking forward over a long distance then it's probably gpu. If it's stuttering while loading new cells then it's hard drive. If it stutters while indoors, then you're just screwed.


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark $*


Does it stutter more inside, outside, in a city, while standing outside, or while roaming outside? If it stutters in a city then it's probably cpu related, if it's during combat then it's probably cpu. If in wilderness then it's probably cpu if it stutters while looking down. If it stutters while looking forward over a long distance then it's probably gpu. If it's stuttering while loading new cells then it's hard drive. If it stutters while indoors, then you're just screwed.


Stuttering is very manageable assuming I have MMM turned off. If MMM is on (even without "more wilderness life"), the game is pretty much unplayable. I typically run at about 50 fps, more like ~20 with MMM enabled plus awful stuttering which causes lag spikes of 1 second at times.

I'm surprised MMM could cause such a ridiculous performance hit. It's probably the result of this wicked bottleneck I have going on between my brand new GPU and 5 year old CPU.

Cities are silky smooth, I can run around IC at 60 fps. Combat is fine. Everything is fine when looking down at the ground (although for some bizarre reason my FPS is 50% lower when using MMM, even when looking at the ground).

Most of the stuttering happens when loading new cells. Not sure what a cell is, exactly - is it just a chunk of data for an area? If so, I'm pretty sure that's the problem. My HDD is definitely old, slow, and bogged down with all sorts of crap. I defragged it today but that didn't seem to help.

Maybe I should get a cheap 30G SSD. I've been thinking about buying one anyways.


----------



## mark $

Would definately help the stuttering, but I would suggest upgrading your cpu and ram first before getting a ssd. MMM basically just adds a lot of AI, which is why your cpu is slowing you down so much. A cell is basically just a small chunk of the worldspace, when roaming you'll see text in the upper left "loading new cell" if you stutter a lot at that moment then it's your hard drive and this is typical.
Try out http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=23208


----------



## pelirrojo

Sadly I would also need to upgrade my mobo, which makes the whole thing just a big pain. Also, I'm going to be away from home for a year from ~June 2010-2011 so there's no sense in upgrading all that stuff right now - may as well wait till I get back when things will be better and cheaper.

Just tried out the mod you linked - wow, I can't believe how much of a difference it makes. It drops my fps down to around 40, but the difference is that it STAYS there - the stuttering has been my problem all along, not raw FPS. My test is to load a save game at Cloud ruler temple and jump down the mountain towards IC while spinning around. The game just has to load so much information, it usually is basically unplayable. With OSR, I only got maybe 2 very minor stutters all the way down. Amazing.

With MMM enabled now I hover around 30 and drop down to 20 on occasion. Not great, but tolerable in a game like this. I may be able to get a few more FPS by disabling distant trees or turning grass completely off, but I'm not sure if I'll want to do that.


----------



## Conley

Decided to install FCOM, but I have a question. Can I use Martigen's Monster Mod 3.7.3b3 with FCOM? The install site says I need 3.5.5, and then the patch to 3.7.3b, but I'm pretty sure that's not the case any more.

In other words, what would I need from here?: http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...detail&id=4226

I have "MMM373BSA.7z" and "MartsMonsterMod37b3.7z". That's all I need for FCOM, right? Still learning how to use Bash properly...


----------



## mark $

If MMM had a download for 3.7.x then you can use that as long as you have both the resources and the updated patch.
Yes, Stutter remover limits you're fps as one of it's "features". This allows it to reduce the stuttering greatly. I set leave mine at 40, others prefer 30 or 35.


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark $*


Yes, Stutter remover limits you're fps as one of it's "features". This allows it to reduce the stuttering greatly. I set leave mine at 40, others prefer 30 or 35.


I'm not sure how lowering your fps cap reduces stuttering? Is it due to the fact that your computer isn't using all its available power, so it has more in reserve for those times when you need it to avoid stuttering?

I changed my cap to 60, which is what the cap was before - I assume because of v-sync or refresh rate or something like that. I will do some experimenting with keeping it at 30 or 35 or so and see if that reduces stuttering even further. But I'm really impressed with it so far, even if lowering the fps cap doesn't help.


----------



## Conley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pelirrojo* 
I'm not sure how lowering your fps cap reduces stuttering? Is it due to the fact that your computer isn't using all its available power, so it has more in reserve for those times when you need it to avoid stuttering?

I changed my cap to 60, which is what the cap was before - I assume because of v-sync or refresh rate or something like that. I will do some experimenting with keeping it at 30 or 35 or so and see if that reduces stuttering even further. But I'm really impressed with it so far, even if lowering the fps cap doesn't help.

Because stutter is Oblivion jumping from a high framerate down to about 40 or something suddenly. Thus, it causes a stutter. If it's already at 40, it shouldn't have as much of an effect. That's my guess, at least. Streamline 3.1 + modifying the .ini file did wonders for me.

Thanks mark, I'll see if I can get FCOM installed sometime this week.


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conley* 
Because stutter is Oblivion jumping from a high framerate down to about 40 or something suddenly. Thus, it causes a stutter. If it's already at 40, it shouldn't have as much of an effect. That's my guess, at least. Streamline 3.1 + modifying the .ini file did wonders for me.

A drop from 60->40 isn't noticeable at all unless you're playing a fast paced game. The stuttering I'm talking about is when the game suddenly freezes for 1/2 a second.

I tried Streamline, didn't like it. The things Streamline changes aren't things I struggle with (aside from grass, but I just set to be very sparse). All it does for me is screw with my weather settings in a futile attempt to gain more FPS, but FPS isn't my problem anyways - stuttering is.


----------



## mark $

From the readme:
====================================
7. How This Works:
====================================

This is an OBSE plugin dll. It basically hacks Oblivion.

7.1: FPS Management:
The FPS management code monitors framerates and adjusts the flow of gametime. It mitigates stuttering by making Oblivion game logic not skip ahead when it does stutter. Effectively, frames that take a long time end up being in slow motion. This is done by making Oblivion act as if iFPSClamp were set to MinimumFPS, but only for frames that are slower than MinimumFPS. This may also improve stability. It can also impose a maximum framerate - some people perceive Oblivion as smoother when its framerate is prevented from exceeding half the refresh rate, plus this helps free up resources for Oblivions secondary threads.

The FPS management code can also puts the main thread of Oblivion to sleep for brief periods of time, which has been oberved to improve stutter for some people (though that functionality may have been made redundant by other things this plugin does).

7.2: Critical Sections:
Critical sections are microsoft-provided thread synchronization primitives that Oblivion uses internally to make sure that threads don't accidentally corrupt each other. OSR by default makes most critical sections attempt to play fair even at the cost of throughput, making sure that no thread hogs a resource that other threads need. However, one specific critical section is overriden to use a slightly less fair method, and another specific critical section is suppressed so that it has no effect at all. And that's all very configurable from the ini file. Also the spincounts get overriden.

7.3: Heap Replacement:
Oblivion uses a custom heap (aka memory manager aka malloc/free) implementation that appears to have been written by Bethesda specifically for Oblivion. Their implementation is flawed. Specifically, it performs really badly on multithreaded workloads, which Oblivion often is. This plugin now has the ability to replace the Oblivion heap manager with a variety of alternatives, most of which are MUCH faster on multithreaded workloads. Unfortunately, changing the heap implementation seems to cause Oblivion to become unstable for some users. I'm not certain if this is due to a flaw in my method of replacing the heap, or if this is due to bugs in Oblivion that happen to not crash with Oblivions vanilla heap.

The performance improvement offered by this is large (reduces stutter, reduces load times, makes certain menus faster, may improve FPS slightly) for many people, though some peoples installs of Oblivion seem to not multithread as much. Unfortunately, because it has a tendency to produce instability I have set this feature to default to disabled for the time being. However, given the large performance boost that many people see with this, I would suggest that users try turning this on, only turning it back off if they experience stability issues that seem to be related.

7.4: Hashtables:
Oblivion includes a bunch of hashtables for looking up all sorts of things. They use a poor hashtable implementation, but the real problem is they never resize their hashtables and the default sizes they use are targetted at an unmodded game and often rather small even for that. When a hashtable gets overful, performance drops. If a hashtable is underful then a tiny bit of memory may be wasted. Unfortunately, much of the hashtable code is inlined all over the place, and OBSE makes various assumptions about the hashtables as well, and its not at all clear to me what the relevant threading model is supposed to be, so changing them safely is quite difficult.

Still, I have some hashtable hooks, and they're gradually getting better. OSR can increase the size of hashtables once they get overful. The act of resizing them is fraught with problems however - it can cause crashes or glitches, and the methods I use to prevent it from doing so can cause small performance stutters or other crashes or glitches. Still, at this point I think it might be working kinda decently. In the future I may replace this or suplement this with overriding the initial sizes of certain hashtables.


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark $*


It can also impose a maximum framerate - some people perceive Oblivion as smoother when its framerate is prevented from exceeding half the refresh rate, plus *this helps free up resources for Oblivions secondary threads.*


Ah hah! I actually did read the readme - I think I just zoned out when I saw that it was going to talk about heap replacement and hash tables....

I'm not sure if it's really making a difference, but I set my max fps to 35. So far so good. I still get some stutters now and then but all things considered I'm pretty happy. Still tacking on more mods. I'm going to try adding Deadly Reflex and Unnecessary Violence, although I sort of expect they will tax my CPU in the same way MMM is, and I won't be able to use them. We'll see.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mark $

They won't have nearly as much of an impact as all the ai that mmm adds to the game, combat may slow down a little but you shouldn't be able to notice anything.


----------



## jamenta

Wow - it's been awhile. Sorry guys. Been caught up in a whole lot of other stuff. Besides - Oblivion is years and years old now. Hard to believe it's still goin' strong no?

Anyway - I noticed the link to the Oblivion Mod Manager site was broken - so fixed link to new location at TEX Nexus.

I'll do a run through of all the other links and update the versions as well next few days.

cheers.


----------



## Dooginater

I recently installed the QTP3Redimized texture pack along with the patch. Now on some of the fences around buildings I get these big yellow triangles. I have the GOTY edition and used OBMM. I remember seeing a fix somewhere back when I initially installed it when I first modded and before I RMA'd my HD.

Any recommendations?


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dooginater*


I recently installed the QTP3Redimized texture pack along with the patch. Now on some of the fences around buildings I get these big yellow triangles. I have the GOTY edition and used OBMM. I remember seeing a fix somewhere back when I initially installed it when I first modded and before I RMA'd my HD.

Any recommendations?


Sorry mate. I experimented with the redimized version and didn't like it so much, so went back to the original.

When I've had texture problems I usually just go back and reload textures of the mods I
think the problem is coming from - usually fixes it. Often some mod overwrites the textures on another and you can have problems. And if you have lots of mods installed - it can be a challenge isolating the source. heh.


----------



## Dooginater

Got it...I did redirection instead of invalidation. =/


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dooginater* 
Got it...I did redirection instead of invalidation. =/

awesome!


----------



## LiLChris

just sent a PM to someone in the screenshots thread asking how they did it.
Glad we have a guide, +rep!

Will do the mod when i come back from town.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


just sent a PM to someone in the screenshots thread asking how they did it.
Glad we have a guide, +rep!

Will do the mod when i come back from town.


thx for rep! It's a journey modding Oblivion but imo worth it.


----------



## jamenta

Update *yikes* I know - amazing yet true!

Changes made to part I of the FAQ:
--Fixed all broken links to Part I before Recommendations (Including new store for Knights of the Nine plugin) 
--Altered text of TES Nexus & Planet Elder Scrolls archive website description. TES Nexus has much improved their server speeds, and website - and also offers premium downloading. (Very nice and kudos to Robin Scott!)
--Fixed links to redirect sites to direct links
--Added back Natural Environments to Blockbuster List & removed previous weather mod recommendation.
--Removed Streamline from Blockbusters
--Updated version of Bananasplit Cities to 4.5.2b
--Updated version of Martigen's Monster Mod 3.7b3p3 (and fixed link)
--Changed and updated links for Unofficial Patches to TES NEXUS
--Changed some links from Planet to TEX Nexus since Robin's site is performing so well now!
--Modified and excised Blockbuster Recommendation text as appropriate.

More changes on way as I make my way through FAQ links and version control.


----------



## jamenta

More changes:

The following Mods have new versions (click on links in FAQ to download new versions):
--Really AEVWD 1.7
--Choices and Consequences 2.02 
--COBL 1.72 
--Persuasion Overhaul 1.43 
--Realistic Leveling 1.13 
--Reneers Guard Overhaul 2.07
--Zumbs Lockpicking Mod OBSE 1.2

Removed Cyrodiil Transportation Network from recommendations due to many bugs being reported and no recent attempts to fix or update mod by creator.

--Added Cyrodiil Travel Services 1.3 recommendation
--Fixed Wry Bash broken links
--Fixed COBL broken links
--Modified textual descriptions to match changes made to recommendations


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Amazing that you are still updating this thread.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*


Amazing that you are still updating this thread.










I'm amazed this game is still relevant (and not dated) and people still are downloading mods and playing it. It is amazing ...


----------



## jamenta

Last Update for Today:

RECOMMENDATION LISTS:
--Removed Expanded Hotkeys and Spell Delete (No files to download via Tes Nexus)

NEW MOD VERSIONS (Click on links in FAQ to download)
--Keychain 5.0
--Phinix Master Summon 2.18
--A Better Benirus Manor 4.5
--Abandoned Mountain Shack R1.20
--Bartholm 7.0, Now has 1700+ voice files! and 32 quests. Wow!








--Hoarfrost Castle 1.2.2


----------



## JamMasterFluff

I can not thank you enough for putting together this thread and keeping it going for this long, I loved Morrowind and was let down by Oblivion, this is going to reignite my passion for this series once again!


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamMasterFluff* 
I can not thank you enough for putting together this thread and keeping it going for this long, I loved Morrowind and was let down by Oblivion, this is going to reignite my passion for this series once again!

Wow! Thx Jam. With the Mods Oblivion has turned into a kind of classic.


----------



## spokenfor

A few recent recommendations - I'm using these and they're wonderful.

Duke Patrick's Combat Archery The best archery overhaul ever. Fully configurable through an .ini file, but the default settings are great.

Crossbows of Cyrodiil Adds crossbows and bolts available to both the player and NPCs.

Weather - All Natural The best weather overhaul. Also, Real Lights was abandoned a long time ago, but All Natural has it included and greatly updated. Fully configurable. Highly recommend replacing old versions of Real Lights with this.


----------



## joemaniaci

I have oblivion and could only play a few hours, but I was just thinking the other day how I would like the sword and shield combat system, that and the graphics were a turn off.

I think after finding all these mods, I will load it up again once I get my sig rig back up.


----------



## evensen007

I know I'm way late to the game, but mega props for this guide. You spent a lot of time and effort on this and it is put together so well. Some things are dated, but many are still relevant. Thanks so much for this guide jam!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Hey guys, can someone help me please!! I got the Qarl's texture pack mod working properly. Today I decided to download the better cities mod. I installed it correctly and I downloaded boss so it can fix my load order for me. But now when I load up my game, it loads correctly but I see nothing on the screen except for my health bar at the bottom and the crosshair. What's wrong? I hope someone can help.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer* 
Hey guys, can someone help me please!! I got the Qarl's texture pack mod working properly. Today I decided to download the better cities mod. I installed it correctly and I downloaded boss so it can fix my load order for me. But now when I load up my game, it loads correctly but I see nothing on the screen except for my health bar at the bottom and the crosshair. What's wrong? I hope someone can help.

Did you CREATE the omods like in the guide and move them towards the bottom of the load order?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evensen007* 
Did you CREATE the omods like in the guide and move them towards the bottom of the load order?

yup created the omods without any issues. loaded them up with no problem in obmm. Now for the load order I just downloaded boss, which does the load order for you. When you say move them to the bottom of the load order, what do you mean? Do you mean put them after oblivion.esm, knights and shivering isles?

EDIT: Nevermind!!! It's working correctly now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## evensen007

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but someone created an OMOD with EVERY single Unique Landscapes ever written into one file! Very convenient and works well with other mods.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=19370


----------



## JeRize

Hello everyone,

I have i problem that needs te be solved.
Dont know if any1 has had this problem before but the wait function in Oblivion doesnt work well.
I give you an example:

When you steal somethin in the IC, you go to prison, you rest, and your out. Now this triggers the contact of the Thieves Guild to look for you and find you.
This happens eventually, but we all know that we can speed it up by waiting. This is were my problem occurs.
I waited 3 days for the contact to show up, but she doesnt come to me.
When i just go afk and without using the wait function, she ll come eventually.

This isnt a really big issue but it is when you wait, and Armand is not appearing when you use wait. This is really frustrating because i dont want to wait until they appear.
It seems that when i wait, the NPCs dont, as you say, do their thing .
They dont go to other places when you use wait, they just stand there so to speak until the wait timer is over and then continue there walks and stuff.

I use BOSS to sort my load order.
If its needed ill post my mods on here


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeRize* 
Hello everyone,

I have i problem that needs te be solved.
Dont know if any1 has had this problem before but the wait function in Oblivion doesnt work well.
I give you an example:

When you steal somethin in the IC, you go to prison, you rest, and your out. Now this triggers the contact of the Thieves Guild to look for you and find you.
This happens eventually, but we all know that we can speed it up by waiting. This is were my problem occurs.
I waited 3 days for the contact to show up, but she doesnt come to me.
When i just go afk and without using the wait function, she ll come eventually.

This isnt a really big issue but it is when you wait, and Armand is not appearing when you use wait. This is really frustrating because i dont want to wait until they appear.
It seems that when i wait, the NPCs dont, as you say, do their thing .
They dont go to other places when you use wait, they just stand there so to speak until the wait timer is over and then continue there walks and stuff.

I use BOSS to sort my load order.
If its needed ill post my mods on here

Have you installed the unofficial Oblivion patch? It fixes a bunch of bugged quests like this.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evensen007* 
Not sure if this has been mentioned, but someone created an OMOD with EVERY single Unique Landscapes ever written into one file! Very convenient and works well with other mods.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=19370

That looks nice! Not sure I want to mess with it though, my games running so nice, don't want to throw a wrench in it now. How worth it are those, and do they conflict alot? If they do, will unchecking the esp's fix it, or do they actually go in and replace things


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


That looks nice! Not sure I want to mess with it though, my games running so nice, don't want to throw a wrench in it now. How worth it are those, and do they conflict alot? If they do, will unchecking the esp's fix it, or do they actually go in and replace things


Doesn't conflict at all! The OMOD creates individual esp's that can be removed if issues arise, but I haven't had any. I have about 30 mods loaded now. I think I like modding it more than playing it. haha


----------



## JeRize

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evensen007* 
Have you installed the unofficial Oblivion patch? It fixes a bunch of bugged quests like this.

Yes i have.
I installed most of the mods that are on this site


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Doesn't conflict at all! The OMOD creates individual esp's that can be removed if issues arise, but I haven't had any. I have about 30 mods loaded now. I think I like modding it more than playing it. haha


Thanks. You use any compatibility patches? Will definitely try it out tomorrow!


----------



## Exostenza

Wow, fantastic post! Now if only someone could wrap everything you have suggested into one nice installer... that would be awesome.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Wow, fantastic post! Now if only someone could wrap everything you have suggested into one nice installer... that would be awesome.


pahncrd over on rage3d did that. It's like 12gb's, and the mod makers were very very upset with him.


----------



## mark $

Yeah like crazy said, they were quite upset with him...


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


pahncrd over on rage3d did that. It's like 12gb's, and the mod makers were very very upset with him.


Dang, either he put a ton of compatibility work into that, or that's a 12gb ticket to constant CTD's. A lot of those mods won't work with each other.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


pahncrd over on rage3d did that. It's like 12gb's, and the mod makers were very very upset with him.


Why were they upset with him?


----------



## mark $

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Why were they upset with him?


For either 
1) not listening to their wishes by releasing their mods on another site
2) Not putting their names in the credits
3) Not contacting the mod makers for their permission
Some combination thereof.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Yeah, nevermind that his "mod" was virtually a stand alone copy of TESVI.


----------



## mark $

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Yeah, nevermind that his "mod" was virtually a stand alone copy of TESVI.

Oh god I really hope they at least use a better engine lol


----------



## meticadpa

Oblivion at 1920 x 1200 maxed out with some graphics mods (most notably Qarl's texture pack III and the unlimited view distance mod).


----------



## slipstream808

What was the little pink square where the weapon goes??


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slipstream808*


What was the little pink square where the weapon goes??


Mace of Doom.


----------



## slipstream808

The unlimited distance just looks AWESOME!!


----------



## spokenfor




----------



## slipstream808

Sadly, after 5 installs over the years I could never get the mods I used to play together nicely. There weren't even that many... prolly 20... and in the end it always CTD. Ahhhh well...


----------



## spokenfor

this site here:

TES:IV POSITIVE

is probably the best "how-to" oblivion modding site. it's amazing and well worth your time.


----------



## slipstream808

Eh... I've read 'em all. That one too. I've tried 8 people's load orders. In the end it never worked. Usually it crashed in Oblivion lol. Dunno why but in the end that's how it came out to be.


----------



## spokenfor

not to make too big a deal, but i'd hate to see you give up when the gameplay is so incredibly rewarding.

- you can't expect someone else's load order to work for you. that just guarantees CTDs.

- did you use BOSS? - it will automatically adjust your load order and is generally regarded as necessary to a functioning game. i would go so far as to say it is 100% failsafe and 100% necessary. anyone who has problems with BOSS has done something wrong.

- did you use Wrye Bash? - it works magic in merging mods and creating compatibility

- this thread is also quite useful - i follow it to the letter and have created several lovely games.


----------



## spokenfor

http://www.youtube.com/user/middleea.../0/-tzCuSssDps

Thought I'd also share this - it's an Oblivion mod that recreates Middle Earth - it's only version 0.24 right now, but it's already amazing. You need to watch this.


----------



## E_man

Looks great, but I doubt many mods will be compatible. That means that they have to do EVERYTHING right themselves, especially since the people getting it are people who play modded games, and know their potential.

If they have fail level lists, poor quests, meh textures, no UI improvements etc etc, it'll be hard to get people to play. Hope they do a good job though, love me LOTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

There was a huge LOTR mod a few years back that got scrapped because they found out the oblivion engine wouldn't let them make significantly more areas then the original game. They had planned a huge world, and ended up stopping work on the project since oblivion couldn't handle it or something. Anyways, wonder if they are related.


----------



## JPJ5624

Thank you for this guide. It was extremely helpful, as I started playing this game for the first time in like 3 years. I forgot how massive Oblivion is, and when you get the right graphics mods and gameplay changes, its so addicting.







Thanks again!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Damn... modding is confusing...

Just trying to figure out what I need to do to install the "blockbusters" in this guide is daunting enough...


----------



## Bacchus451

Trying to finally play Oblivion but the thing just constantly crashes on me. I've tried it absolutely Vanilla, fully modded, and with just the unofficial patches installed. It will either crash as I'm loading in to a game or it will crash after getting in to one within 5 minutes.

I have no idea what to do, but I really want to figure it out. I've downloaded a ****load of mods and really want to try them out. The game just hates me. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## thiru

Oh cool I wanted to ask this.

When I tried to play Oblivion the last time, the game was uncharacteristically bright. Even with bloom/HDR off and contrast at 0% (or whatever it's called, there's only one setting that modifies the look of the game), the game is really brighter than what I recall playing. It looks like it's the textures that are bright.

The other problem is that I tried installing Qarl's Texture pack Redimized but it didn't do anything. Apparently I have to 'invalidate' something, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacchus451*


Trying to finally play Oblivion but the thing just constantly crashes on me. I've tried it absolutely Vanilla, fully modded, and with just the unofficial patches installed. It will either crash as I'm loading in to a game or it will crash after getting in to one within 5 minutes.

I have no idea what to do, but I really want to figure it out. I've downloaded a ****load of mods and really want to try them out. The game just hates me. Anyone have any ideas?


Well I would say install oblivion, patch it, then install the unoffical oblivion patch. Then try to figure out why it's crashing, it should not crash that often.

Crashes about once an hour when loading a new area is unfortunately not uncommon, but it shouldn't be unplayable at all.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Oh cool I wanted to ask this.

When I tried to play Oblivion the last time, the game was uncharacteristically bright. Even with bloom/HDR off and contrast at 0% (or whatever it's called, there's only one setting that modifies the look of the game), the game is really brighter than what I recall playing. It looks like it's the textures that are bright.

The other problem is that I tried installing Qarl's Texture pack Redimized but it didn't do anything. Apparently I have to 'invalidate' something, but I don't know how to do that.


You have to run archive invalidation or the standard textures don't get overridden. I believe the Mod Manager can invalidate for you (from within the Mod Manager interface).

I'm more familiar with Fallout 3, but it is the same process. Install the textures, and run archive invalidation before playing.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

I don't remember if Oblivion has a version, but there's a utility for FO3 called Archive Invalidation Invalidated. It basically makes the whole archive invalidation process unnecessary.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


You have to run archive invalidation or the standard textures don't get overridden. I believe the Mod Manager can invalidate for you (from within the Mod Manager interface).

I'm more familiar with Fallout 3, but it is the same process. Install the textures, and run archive invalidation before playing.


Ah alright I'll try to find that option in the Mod Manager. Thanks.

No one got any idea on the brightness thing?


----------



## Crazy9000

Did you move the contrast bar the wrong way?







Sometimes they are counter-intuitive.

Other then that, maybe try enabling/diabling HDR or bloom.

PS. Quarls texture pack should come with a screenshot of what you should check on the archive invalidation, if that's what you're installing.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Did you move the contrast bar the wrong way?







Sometimes they are counter-intuitive.

Other then that, maybe try enabling/diabling HDR or bloom.

PS. Quarls texture pack should come with a screenshot of what you should check on the archive invalidation, if that's what you're installing.


No the contrast was by default (I think) at 50%, and I had to slide it down to 0% to make the game look more natural, but now some things are just too dark.

Anyway I'll just try that and installing Qarl's texture pack correctly (the next time I want to try to play Oblivion







playing Call of Pripyat right now







) and we'll see.


----------



## LiLChris

Just got this game played it for 10mins, time to read up on all that so I can start downloading everything I need.


----------



## Crazy9000

I suggest just downloading about 10 mods at first, they can get a bit overwhelming when you add like 60. Get Qarl's texture pack for sure though.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11727986*
> I suggest just downloading about 10 mods at first, they can get a bit overwhelming when you add like 60. Get *Qarl's texture pack* for sure though.


Alright downloading that one now.








Edit - Do not like installing Fileplanet Download Manager! >.<
Ill remove it after I finish modding this game...

Should I get all the ones listed in the blockbuster? I really want to make the game look as much up to date as possible since I missed out playing this game on release.


----------



## Crazy9000

I was never able to get the monster mod working right, but yeah that's a good place to start.


----------



## LiLChris

Since it is on sale for $10 on Steam, this deserves a bump.


----------



## Crazy9000

How do you like your mods?


----------



## Sinner

Hey all, I usually run Oblivion once a year and play it for a month; now it's that part of the year! Last time I installed more than 100 mods, I believe. Beside some textures being messed up, it worked quite nicely.

But after so many years, I was finally fed up with stupid AI... I just couldn't stop raging how bad enemies were at positioning while attacking me! I hope I won't be as mad this time.

Anyway, did anything change? Of course, I deleted all of that stuff, since most of it probably needs an update or two and it would be more painful.

I wonder if anyone made a megamod or something similar? I'd rather play with less mods if only I could spare myself all the trouble installing them. If not... is list in this thread still relevant? Anything major being left out?


----------



## thiru

There's the FCOM mod. Combines 4 of the biggest mods for Oblivion and dozens of other smaller mods.

Follow the guide very closely though.


----------



## paintballer70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinner;11959402*
> Hey all, I usually run Oblivion once a year and play it for a month; now it's that part of the year! Last time I installed more than 100 mods, I believe. Beside some textures being messed up, it worked quite nicely.
> 
> But after so many years, I was finally fed up with stupid AI... I just couldn't stop raging how bad enemies were at positioning while attacking me! I hope I won't be as mad this time.
> 
> Anyway, did anything change? Of course, I deleted all of that stuff, since most of it probably needs an update or two and it would be more painful.
> 
> I wonder if anyone made a megamod or something similar? I'd rather play with less mods if only I could spare myself all the trouble installing them. If not... is list in this thread still relevant? Anything major being left out?


theres something called the fcom superpack that includes FCOM as well as some other mods in one download


----------



## Sinner

Thanks guys, seems this is the place I've been looking for; it would probably take me weeks to make a better list, not to mention all the hassle. Sounds great! Thanks again.


----------



## slipstream808

I thought FCOM Convergence was the best of all the FCOMs out there.


----------



## thiru

FCOM superpack has FCOM convergence plus other mods I think.


----------



## Sinner

Actually, the more I read from the link I posted, the more I am convinced it's not that good, if it's worth anything at all. Damn. Gotta keep looking.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinner;11959984*
> Actually, the more I read from the link I posted, the more I am convinced it's not that good, if it's worth anything at all. Damn. Gotta keep looking.


Which part doesn't look good in the Superpack? the core components (FCOM) or the extras?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Been tinkering around with mine and finally I can say I am happy with all things relating to weather and Atmosphere involved







OBGE is Amazing (in My eyes)













Now I can move onto adding every thing else aside from what is installed now which is Full FCOM, Qarls, AWLS, Full Unique landscapes, TNR, Houses, All Natural, Water, etc. the list goes on and on lol and so many more to reinstall


----------



## newt111

*must...not...reinstall...Oblivion....*








Looking good there.


----------



## d3viliz3d

With so many mod support I think I will never stop playing this, 100 years of life (being lucky) is not enough for all these games =(

EDIT: +rep for the super useful guide!


----------



## Shaded War

I'm going to install every one of these. probably take me forever to download. definately saving them to disc when im done.


----------



## mjpd1983

Just an awesome thread. Awesome job Jamenta, legend. +rep


----------



## mxthunder

anyone else playing/modding oblivion to get ready for skyrim? lots of good info in this thread. I wish that the links and sites did not change, its getting hard to find some of these mods anymore.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


anyone else playing/modding oblivion to get ready for skyrim? lots of good info in this thread. I wish that the links and sites did not change, its getting hard to find some of these mods anymore.


I just did an Oblivion re-install a couple of months ago - total folder size came to ~22gb when done and I just about maxed the number of mods (I think I had about 250 or so). Took a couple of days to get it right but couldn't have done it without OBMM and BOSS, amongst a couple of other gems.

As far as the mods themselves, PES and TESNexus are still fully functional. Which mods are you having trouble finding, I may have a link or two tucked away in a folder that may (or may not) help you out?

EDIT:

That said, I'm really looking forward to Skyrim. People can complain about the release-bugs (nothing new from Bethesda) and the low textures (nothing new from an ES game), etc., etc. I'm going to bet its still a but-ton of fun to play and the community (what really makes these games shine) will just make it better and better as time goes on. Lol, /end rant.


----------



## elodman

Greets, Happy xmas.

A bit off - sorry - but a quite heavily *modded Oblivion system specs recommendation* would be very welcome.

(with about 100-200 mods and with sane, cost-efficient mind if possible, eg:
but the extremely heavy Qualrs texture packs would be replaced with lighter ones,
RAEVWD would be omitted or set to hit only lightly, etc.
but: shader effects are needed (ENB series?) like DoF, SSAO, etc. for most photo-realistic views.)

- Heard, the game is sensitive especially to single core performance.
For which possibly some Intel CPU would be best?

- Perhaps a fix is necessary for 4 core CPUs?

- GPU cards, ATI or Nvidia is suited better?

Do you think, building a "budget" PC of

*- AMD Phenom II 955BE (even non-OC)
- Radeon HD 7770 or 6870 or any rational one*
(- some kind of SSD)

would be fine or any recommendation u have?

Thanx for any info.


----------



## BoredErica

Just found this thread, lol.

6600k @ 4.848ghz not enough.

Crashes using Mod Manager, Loot, QTP3 + Really RAEVWD.

Sigh.


----------

